# Pearce Pastures: Where did I go?



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2012)

1_*. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?*_
I live in Northwest Indiana, about 40 minutes from Lake Michigan in a very small town.  Spring is cool, summer hot, fall is awesome, and winters can be treacherous especially since our country doesn't plow in my town very often.
*2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?*
I am married to my best friend and we have 3 children (Ben 12, Elliott 7, Julia 5).
*3. How would you define your farm?*
We are small farm at this point and recently bought more property to expand
*4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?*
I would go backpacking/canoeing/camping.  Time would be the resource I would need for those. 
*5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?*
Yes.  My husband and I love to build and rebuild things.  We have put an addition on our home, built a deck, rehabbed our 150+ year old barn and we are about the build a new barn and home.
*6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?*
Nope
*7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?*
I have no idea.  We moved to a small city when I was in kindergarten from our middle of nowhere country home so I didn't grow up with this.  It just always wanted it.
*8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?*
Somewhere in between I guess.  I work as a high school and college teacher too but we are starting to earn a bit from our animals, at least enough to break even on our costs 
*9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?*
For my formal education: all things literature, lots and lots of genetics, biology, cytology background.  Informally:  woodworking, crocheting.  More I'd like to learn?  I love to learn new things so pretty well whatever for which I have time and opportunity to learn.
*10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?*
No crops.  I manage to keep some plants alive for consumption but I much prefer animals.
*11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?*
Definitely.  We raise our own chicken, goat, and do some small canning.  We buy pigs and steer from the neighbor to process and would like to try raising a steer at some point (not ever doing another pig!).
*12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?*
In the barn with the critters-or- (and don't tell my husband) sometimes I grab a book and just go sit on the bathroom floor with the door locked for awhile to get away from it all....gotta do that sometimes 
*13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?*
No--but I can drive a SUV full of children and groceries while pulling a trailer load of hay.
*14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?*
Chicken hutches, milk stands, goat toys, picture frames, kitchen tables, crocheted blankets....I get bored easily and then start making things.  Don't think I would want to teach others this.  I teach literature all day and building stuff is an escape for me.
*15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?*
Yes and we currently have lots of chickens, rabbits, goats, and a pig.
*16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?*
Yes but only wood.
*17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?*
Yes-I have a lot of perennials.  I also have strawberries, rhubarb, tomatoes, melons growing with some success.
*18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?*
Whenever I can but yeah, only bait here.
*19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?*
We have 10 acres right now that we share with my parents for raising meat and dairy goats.
*20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?*
Master's degree
*21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?*
I am best with the goats, but pretty decent with chickens, and I am starting to learn more about rabbits.
*22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?*
If I didn't have to pay for it, I would definitely take vet courses, learn more about goat physiology, health, and genetics-I would like to research and learn all things goats.  I don't know if I would want to be a vet but it is so interesting.
*23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?*
Yup-tables, chicken coops, and such
*24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?*
Not really.  I do respect those who do and there is value in it, and I do use the occasional "natural" remedy. It just isn't my passion.
*25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?*
I love where I live-it is not fancy and is kind of plain but I wouldn't want to be anywhere else.  Plus it makes traveling to other places an adventure.
*26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?*
Nope
*27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?*
Uhhh...I suppose a woman who could pause time and people while she used her 20 arms to get her "to do" list done.
*28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?*
Yes, for the most part.  We have gotten our parents hooked on the farming thing and our other family members are at least amused by it.
*29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?*
Yes, and we do try for home grown food for the most part.  I pasteurize our goats milk for us to drink, we have fresh eggs daily, and raise our own meat.
*30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?*
Delivering my goat Lily was the best.   But having to tell my son that the baby goat he had been helping to deliver before I sent him inside when things were going badly had died.
*31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?*
Not really.  We stock up on fish once a year while in Michigan for a family fishing weekend but that ends it.  
*32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?*
I process our meat myself, milk and make cheese, do some light canning.
*33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?*
Same as above.
*34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?*
Not yet but we are putting in a geothermal heating and cooling system next year in our new home.
*35 What is on your to do list?*
      
Putting that here would break the BYH server
*36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?*
Haven't but would love to
*37. In what do you trust?*
God and that is about it.
*38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?*
Absolutely.  
*39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?*
 Yes, and I think it is helping my kids to be responsible and respectful as well


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't wait to read more!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2012)

Well yesterday was a wild day.  Started out with my husband getting a call from our friend/the owner of our kids' daycare to see if he want to work there temporarily.   

But I guess I should back up....

My husband worked for a garage door company for the last 5 years and then we decided he needed to finish his degree and get a job somewhere where they pay and benefits were better so we could retire someday.  So for the last year and a half, he has been going to school full time at night and working full time during the day---stressful but it has worked.  Then this summer, he could no longer work classes around work and we made a flying leap of faith and he resigned to finish this degree.  Then he landed a paid internship with Arcelor Mittal which is where he is hoping to work permanently after he gets his degree---it was awesome!  He was making a little more than he was before, was home with us for dinner every night, and he was getting college credits.  The internship ended last week and his next set of classes starts this coming Monday and we were looking at having just my income to go on until he could get a job that would work around his school schedule.  We have put away a little each week but were still kind of worried.

So when the phone rang yesterday and it was about work, we were very relieved.  It is a little weird and against the norm for a man to be working at a daycare but everyone knows my husband and what a family man he is so it should be fine.  He was really worn out by the end of the day though 

While he was working, I had to take the kids for school registration, which was pretty smooth.  My middle child is starting school this year---I am expecting a few phone calls from his teacher.  Elliott is a funny kid but he has a wild streak in him that gets him into trouble sometimes.  I think school will be good for him to channel some of that energy.  

Then we had people coming to buy goat babies from us.  We have sold older goats before but never bottle babies so this was very new to all of us.  The family that bought them was very nice and we spent about and hour and a half teaching them hoof trimming, shots, feeding and such and they were fast learners so I am sure the goats will be well cared for.  I already miss them though.  The kids handled it pretty well but were a kind of emotional after they left.  Ben shed a few tears and said he really did NOT want to sell his goats, but was fine after a good hug.  Julia, in her still babyish voice, told me she needed some medicine because her feelings were hurting her.  And Elliott was just oblivious 

Well out to the barn for working on a chicken breeding box.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 15, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Julia, in her still babyish voice, told me she needed some medicine because her feelings were hurting her.


awww


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2012)

Got the breeding pens built and 2 coats of paint are now drying.  Can't wait to start trying our hand at breeding our own chickens.  We have had them for 7 years now but always order chicks so this is going to be a learning process.  We were thinking of starting out by just experimenting a bit with our Speckled Sussex rooster and our Australorp and Barred Rock hens and see how it goes.  

DH had two offers for some sidework installing windows and building a storage shed.  While we appreciate our friend helping us out, DH is not liking the daycare work much (I don't blame him--it is helping to pay the bills in the meantime but is definitely going to be a temporary job if he gets calls on his applications).  The next 10 months are going to be tight around here, that's for sure.  

And Elliott...that kid was driving us all crazy today.  He has some catching up to do with his maturity and learning concepts (he had some hearing issues and sleep apnea that we finally resolved with surgery followed up by therapy for a year).  We have to be so firm with him and it breaks my heart sometimes but if let up on correcting the behaviors, he backslides quickly.  

I broke up 3 fights before I finished my coffee this morning, all of which we started by him just TRYING to make people mad.  I don't get him when he is like that---like ticking off people is amusing.  Well that does not fly with me.  I sat him down and tried to explain to him that if he doesn't treat people nicely, he will end up with no one liking him and spend a lot of time alone.  I thought he understood...guess not.  It could not have been more than 10 minutes later that my older son came up holding back tears because Elliott had knocked the bird house he was trying to build right out of the tree and laughed.    So he spent most of the day alone in his room to give him some idea of what I meant when I said nobody would want to be around him if he didn't knock it off.  I hope tomorrow will be better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome to the world of BYH  journaling. I am looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 16, 2012)

"medicine for her hurt feelings" - too cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 16, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> "medicine for her hurt feelings" - too cute!





			
				SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made her a cake   Made me feel better too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 16, 2012)

The kids are all playing so nicely today (phew).  Kind of a yucky day outside so we are getting a lot done inside today.  

I am getting some stuff together for going back to work on Tuesday.  In addition to teaching sophomore English, I am teaching a college course this year for the first time and am a little nervous about it.  I spent a good chunk of summer putting together the curriculum and it is fairly straightforward because IU spells out its expectation pretty clearly for both staff and students.  The thing that has me nervous is the site visit that they have at some point in the year.  They look over your materials and check to see if you are grading to their standards.  I think I grade fairly and have a lot of rigor behind it, but when we reviewed actual graded samples of essays, I was blown away by writing that I rarely see from a high schooler and it was earning Cs and Ds at their university.  Going to have to be a tough cookie and tighten up.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 17, 2012)

Waiting on DH to get home so we can tackle a whole bunch of stuff today.
First, he has this habit of collecting junk and over the years, he has gotten better because he knows I will pitch a fit if he brings home something he found on the side of the road that has no use.  For example, one day he came home with absolute glee and showed me the newspaper box that was sitting out by the dumpster by his work.  I not talking a little mailbox----it was a one of those paper boxes you put a quarter into to buy a paper, still with the concrete attached to the bottom of it.  What in the world are we going to do with THAT, I asked him at the time.  He just looked at it and had nothing----back to the dumpster. 

The short version is that one of our two barns is was pretty full of junk for awhile until I got him to understand that it was not okay to just take over one of the buildings to store garbage.  Today we will be emptying out what remains which is a boatload of scrap aluminum (that I didn't have as much an issue with since he is recycling it and making a few dollars---but he needs to take it more regularly so we can actually use the building).  I just finished rebuilding our homemade trailer and got it titled and licensed so we can drive it on the street.  So as soon as he gets back from helping the daycare this morning, we will load it up and drop it off!

Then then plan is to design and start building some animal pens in the building.  Right now, it is just a big room, dirt floor, and two windows.  I would like to create some poultry space and maybe a few extra stalls for goats to use for breeding, kids, and etcetera.  Will have to take some before and after pics.

The boys are outside playing right now---they were starting to fight over couch space so I removed the problem... GO OUTSIDE!     Ahh now they are playing nice together since they have a common enemy to be mad at.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 17, 2012)

HA HA HA, I really enjoyed your post today!!  You sound like a strong woman to me, a take charge disaplinarian.  I have a daughter like that.  She keeps everyone whipped into shape at her house, with a firm but loving hand.  The great thing is, she gets results.

I don't know what to tell you about the junk hoarding husband.  Mine doesn't pick stuff up on the side of the road, but he is getting very forgetful about what he has where, and is constantly buying a new one of something he already has, but can't remember where he put it. LOL.

Anyway, I loved your post, just wanted to say you made me laugh out loud.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 17, 2012)

Some pics from today's adventures.  Got a lot done but still a lot more to go.  Tomorrow is going to be booked!

The back barn before we tear into it ....oh boy    And this is after we cleaned out a truckload of junk and took a bunch of stuff to the curb.














DH trying to look sweet as he sorts through the scrap metal we are taking into recycle in the morning.





The Black Copper Marans rooster my son bought today with his birthday money...we named him "Javier" because he just seems like a suave Latin guy.









The new breeding/brooding pen with two candidates checking it out.  The made themselves cozy and even laid eggs in it.  More to come on that front because I don't know much about the whole breeding our own chickens thing.









And our main chicken coop that we built in January when I was getting stir crazy...I don't sit still very well, not even when it is a blizzard out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 17, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> HA HA HA, I really enjoyed your post today!!  You sound like a strong woman to me, a take charge disaplinarian.  I have a daughter like that.  She keeps everyone whipped into shape at her house, with a firm but loving hand.  The great thing is, she gets results.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about the junk hoarding husband.  Mine doesn't pick stuff up on the side of the road, but he is getting very forgetful about what he has where, and is constantly buying a new one of something he already has, but can't remember where he put it. LOL.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading


----------



## Symphony (Aug 18, 2012)

That is one awesome Chicken coop design.  It made me want to be one of your Chicken's for a moment.  The roosting design is ingenious and the front is a great use of recycling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2012)

great stuff in your barn!!! Maybe have a barn sale!
If I lived closer I would buy the windows (all of em) in the corner and the doors too!
I'd like to make a small greenhouse out of old windows! 
Someone down the road  has a stack of windows up against a really old outbuilding, I always want to stop and ask about them.... they are just a sittin' there with vines growin' over them...
 BTW love your journal so far


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 18, 2012)

Aw thanks!  I so so wish you were closer to take those doors   Originally, my husband was collecting doors and windows he took out of other people's homes when he installed new ones (he worked for a door/window place).  He thought he might make a greenhouse or a outdoor porch but that was 5 years or so ago.  The he worked installing garage doors thus all of the rollers, slide locks and panels.  Love that man


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 18, 2012)

Too funny!
Me- OCD my husband- Einstien with ADD!
I gut clean everything every 6 weeks.... so he hs learned to put stuff he wants to save in really strange places! Like somehow I'm not gonna find it and pitch it! 

Still trying to get my family to understand that feathers need to be picked up at least 2x a month! They are always everywhere... our chickens range EVERYWHERE, so feathers are never ending! I asked hubby to make me a feather vac. since it annoys everyone to pu feathers. The man holds 2 patents, can build anything(mechanical NOT buildings-haha) and still no feather vac!!!! Waitin' on my plucker too! Other than that, he is pretty much perfect.......


----------



## Goatherd (Aug 18, 2012)

> I asked hubby to make me a feather vac.


If you're tired of waiting you might consider a leaf blower/vac.  The I have a Toro and it has a bag and it "sucks up" just about anything.  Would definitely work for feathers.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2012)

Still tired from yesterday and now I am sipping coffee and trying to get motivated for more today. 

Started the day by giving my daughter a bath to wash off all of the marker she and her brother had colored her face with.  Note to self...do NOT forget to put away the markers.  We took a family trip to drop off the first load of scrap (got a nice bit of money back to put into savings), then TSC and the grocery store.

Got home and went right back to cleaning the back barn.  I got one side completely cleared out so we could start planning the layout and pen sizes.  I want at least three and I think we may have room for five but I will probably hold off and add those later if we want them.  We will be using the raise meat birds in two and show birds in the third.  I got so lucky and in my hunt for people with Black Copper Marans found a couple just 5 minutes from me that have both meat chicks and show-worthy birds.  I think we will get some of the chicks from her to gt us started since I don't even have a hen sitting on eggs yet---gonna be awhile before we have our own and will probably be a little trial and error.

Very excited about another prospect that came up yesterday...

My mom and dad built a house across the street from us five years ago (I really wanted her to move out of the city to be by us and then the property around us went up for sale.  The land was broken into 8 acre parcels and it was getting snatched up quickly.  Mom was kind of interested but going back and forth until one day, I saw someone with a realtor looking at one of the nicer, remaining lots just across the way from us.  I called mom again and said, "Seriously, you should make an offer because it will be too late soon enough" and she said okay but what about the people out there looking at it right now---that is the lot we wanted.  So I threw on a sports top, ripped up jeans, bandana, turned up my stereo as loud as it would go on the most obnoxious station I could find and then walked out to get my mail---looked genuinely trashy!!  Guess they didn't want me as a neighbor    They left.  Mom and dad bought it.  The end.)

Then yesterday, the people who bought the parcel of land just next to them called them up to ask if they wanted it because they decided to stay in the city and can't afford the payments.  So excited because if they do buy it, we will be able raise our own steer in addition to having our own chicken, eggs, milk, and veggies.  We will see.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 19, 2012)

This is great reading, Pearce! I really enjoyed it.

I just LOVE the chicken coop you built, it looks fantastic. And hopefully the money you guys got from the scrap metal will be motivation for hubby to get rid of more stuff. You will have no problems at all breeding your own chickens. Ours just do it at will here now. NO prompting necessary! One week in July we had 26 chicks born out in the barn. Once they get that brooding bug, well! We had an incubator going, too, but not much success with that. Rotten eggs+incubator, disaster!!!   Good luck!

I look forward to reading more about your adventures.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 19, 2012)

on the parcel of land you want, love reading your journal


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 19, 2012)

I just got my laugh for the day! I love hearing about the marker incident! Sounds just like my kids! Loved hearing about the trashy look to get rid of potential neighbors too!  Hoping your parents can get the property.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 20, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I just got my laugh for the day! I love hearing about the marker incident! Sounds just like my kids! Loved hearing about the trashy look to get rid of potential neighbors too!  Hoping your parents can get the property.


Gotta love that girl.  And of course her brother who was more than willing to help color his sister.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 20, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 20, 2012)

Making some headway on the poultry pens and barn clean-out.  Took in another scrap metal load and now just need to get rid of the extra doors and windows.  I may set them out and see if someone wants them before I bust out the glass and put them into the trash.

Got the main part emptied, swept the walls down, and raked the floor so it is more level.  Then we dug in cinder blocks for a base/barrier from varmints digging in or birds digging out.  Got one wall up and had to call it a night after we suffered two "casualties".  The first was my favorite work jeans that have been a wreck for awhile, especially since I snagged them tearing the shingles off of the other barn...DH thinks I should keep them.  I think he isn't allowed to take pictures since every single one HE took today I had to delete since they were all of the back of my jeans   Then DH gashed his finger trying to get some hinges off of an old door to use for this project.  

Gloves, babe....ya know...gloves...you wear 'um so you don't, say, smash your hand (says the smarty pants who has messed up her hands more times that she has fingers to count)


















We picked up 19 broiler chicks today and they are in the brooder.  As we ate dinner, we got to discussing the whole cleaning process and talking about the plucking machine that the woman who we bought the chicks from had and wondering how it worked.  Julia got so serious and explained to us it, "spins brushes around and on the top and there are eyes that tell it to go back and down, then it blows them dry"...and she carried on while we tried so hard not to laugh because she was talking about the car wash we had gone through a few days ago.  When she finally finished her lecture on how a chicken plucker works, her brothers just lost it and started laughing hysterically.  So she rolled her eyes at us, got down and said she was going to go take a bath, in a tone that was WAY older than her three years!  Oh that girl is so funny and so sassy at the same time.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 20, 2012)

she sounds adorable and I love the pictures of her


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 20, 2012)

Your killin' me with the windows!!!! break the glass... 
You guys sure work fast, must be a good team!
Our first broilers are going to be slaughtered soon, looking around to rent a plucker.
Seriously- for some reason we all thought 10 weeks, "no problem, we'll get the plucker done by then".... we didn't. NOT GOOD

Love the building, can't wait to see it finished.
Beautiful property.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 20, 2012)

@autumnprairie   We almost decided to call it quits after two boys and then she came along.  Sassy aside, she is a bowl of sunshine almost everyday.  My boys are awesome and make me laugh so much.  But Julia is just...the best way I can think to describe it is like having a kitten sleeping in your lap.  Makes me smile with contentment, ya know. 

@SbC  LOL!  I wish I could ship then to you.  We talked about using them as pen walls but didn't think it would be too practical.  Maybe I'll see if DH wants to run a strip of windows all along the back of the building though so we don't let them all go to waste.  Would let some natural light into the building too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 23, 2012)

Just checking in to let you all know I didn't die...kind of feel half dead after this week.  Starting up the school year is always tough but this year I am teaching a college class too and it is kicking my can.  On top of that, I sent my middle son off for his first day of kindergarten  which just made the hard week even harder.  Watching his older brother walk him, holding his hand, to their elementary from my high school just did me in.  Good thing I had a few minutes to gather myself before the teens hit my room for class.

Making a little progress with the chicken pens and our baby broilers are growing fast so we will probably finish it up this weekend.  

Getting excited for Herdstock.  Haven't done anything fun like that in a long time...actually never done ANYTHING like that but you know what I mean


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 24, 2012)

Your daughter is gorgeous!

Congrats on all the hard work...you're making progress.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Roll!  

Well, TGIF!  

Elliott loves his school.  I am not so sure I am loving his teacher at this point but I am going to find out more about what happened today before I get too much of an opinion set about her.  She just had a baby and has no other kids so her experience with children is solely based on what she sees in the classroom...sorry but what people without children often think they know about parenting and children is often not reality.  

She has decided to start using this loathsome green-yellow-red tag system in which certain behaviors warrant a tag which corresponds with a consequence.  Today, Elliott's second day at school, he got out of seat without permission so was issued a green tag as a warning.  Then, later in the day, he had to use the restroom ans got up to go which is how it would work at home or at his daycare, but not at school.  He didn't know and all the should have happened was a verbal correction.  Instead he was giving a yellow tag and according to him (I will be double checking this) he did not get to go outside to play because of it.   

So problem number one:  It is not a good consequence to want a child to stay seated and pay attention then remove their opportunity to run and get out all of their pent up energy which helps them to go back to sitting and focusing.  It is only going to lead to a negative cycle of him squirming and frustrated and getting into more trouble.  Problem number two:  do not punish a child for a behavior that he did not know was unacceptable.  Correct, yes.  But not punish.  

All of this was relayed to me via his limited 5-year-old vocabulary, no note to explain, so I will be talking to her on Monday to see if I have this right because we work in the same school system and I know the administration would not back this kind of thing up.


DH is at his welding class until 10:30 tonight so I am going to go play in the barn by myself after I tuck the kiddos in for the night.  Need to go see about revising our chicken breeding experiment.  One breeding pair is actively breeding but for some reason, the hen has quit laying altogether.  The other hen (in with another rooster) is still laying but I don't think they are fertilized and she doesn't seem to interested yet in sitting on them.  In short, I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 25, 2012)

Chickens generally won't sit until they have a full nest, then they sit (broody). At the point when they stay on the nest it's 21 days.
Not all chickens are setters. Some chickens are great setters but not great brooders. What kind of chickens?
All our chickens are ranged, this fall I will segregate all roosters for a period of time, let the girls get "cleaned out", so to speak, then yard the breeds for a few days for purebreds. Our chickens especially the Modern game Bantams are the most prolific breeders I've ever seen, excellent sitters, and brooders. Anyone want some free chicks? lol
Are you going to be a particpant in the NPIP program? After a big mess up within the ag dept ( they lost our testing paperwork) we finally just got our NPIP certified farm #,and we're part of the AI testing program.  
Chickens are EASY!!!!!!!!! I still prefer "the natural" way. I really hate incubators.
I don't know anything about caged breeding,sorry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!  We are experimenting with a Barred Rock hen x Speckled Sussex rooster ,  a Black Australorp hen x BC Marans rooster, and as soon as they are mature enough, we are going to try breeding Ben's bantam Buff Brahmas.  The cages are because of the dog...I do NOT trust her to let them be or they would have free reign of the back acre.  She will probably be the last dog I own.  Love and she is smart and well trained but still is more trouble that she is useful, I think.

I so wish I could get some chicks!!  Elliott was given a bantam game rooster when we got chicken last week and he is absolutely in love with him.  Nugget (Elli named him   ) has go to be the most easy going rooster I have ever been around.  He gets carried around all over and stays by Ell's side even when he sets him down.  I am not really sure what kind of game he is though..maybe I'll snag a pic and you could tell me?

I am not NPIP but if we start getting into this, I am sure I would be up for it.  We just got a premise ID number for our little farm from state, but no testing on them yet (other than that they are all from NPIP flocks and hatcheries).


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting crosses! We are working on our own farm special now (2nd generation). BIG birds with normal feed intake with good layer capability, fast growing. It all started with one of our fav roos ! 13lbs "Ananias" 1yr old. The hard part for me is I LOVE LOVE LOVE my roos! But too many and they tear up the girls. None of ours really fight, on the rare occasion we have a trouble maker they are "goners". Flogging, mean roos- same thing! 
Love to see some pics! (of your goats too!)
We have Nigerians also, our first girl is going to have her 1st kids any day now (due on 28th) SOOOO excited.  
Btw- I hate the incubators because I am a nervous wreck and end up staying up all night while they are hatching, freaking out! Where the moms do everything perfectly (humidity, turning, etc.). Everyone here seems to agree it's better if I get my sleep! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 25, 2012)

And for today's post:  A how-to on being STUPID    A step-by-by step walk-through for those smarties that want to experience how the other side lives.

The activity=building a hanging poultry waterer that doesn't work for obvious reasons

Step one:  Make sure you have at least an hour to waste (and it will be a complete waste of at least one hour of your life so be sure you have it to spare).
Step two:  Gather up a perfectly good and practically new plastic waterer, some zip ties, wire, a few carabiners, your sons pocketknife, and some tin snips.  Do not attempt to wait for your husband to get home to use his tools that he took with him to install windows because a) that would make sense and b) he would ask what you were doing and tell you why what you were planning on doing would not work.
Step three: Use the pocket knife to slit two holes into the top of the plastic waterer so you can feed a zip tie through it to clip to a carabiner that you will attach to the wire lid on the chicken pen.
Step three: Fish another zip tie through the wire lid to attach the carabiner to as well.
Step four:  Dry fit the water and make sure it is hanging levelly---wouldn't want the water to drip out, right?
Step five: Decide to use wire instead of the zip ties so remove them with tin snips, cut pieces of wire, fish them through the exact same spots and twist together tightly.  
Step six:  Pat yourself on the back and tell yourself how smart you are.  Daydream briefly about showing off your creation to your husband when he comes home, while you start filling your waterer with the hose.
Step seven:  Realize how much water really is pouring out of the two holes you cut and then try to race against the spilling H2O to get the lid on and flipped over so the spilling stops
Step eight:  Flip over the waterer really fast since you have already lost half of the water through the two holes.  Slap your forehead as you see the water completely drain out once it is right-side up, remember why the waterer works in the first place and recognize that with those holes in the top, the waterer no longer will work at all.
Step nine:  Throw everything out and hope that your children didn't get their fair-share of your DNA.
Step ten: Go inside and order a hanging waterer for less money than all of the materials you just had to throw out were worth.


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 25, 2012)

sorry it didn't work out...but love your instructions!  Are you sure you aren't related to me????  Sounds like something I'd do


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 25, 2012)

HAHAHA That made my day!! SSoooo funny. As soon as you said you cut the slits I was like, "Oh no. She just ruined her waterer." I'm still laughing.

What made it better was the 





> Throw everything out and hope that your children didn't get their fair-share of your DNA


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 25, 2012)

better luck next time?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 25, 2012)

That totally sounds like something I'd do.....And hate to admit to my husband when I did it.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Aug 25, 2012)

A for Effort! rofl


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 25, 2012)

Funny Story!!! Reads like something I would do....


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for a good laugh before  I go to bed!!!


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2012)

But y'know that if you used some silicone sealant around the holes that you could still make that puppy work.


----------



## elevan (Aug 26, 2012)

Your school may be a little different but I thought I would share our school's system which sounds to be similar.

Our school uses the Green - Yellow - Red system too.  They also add Blue in there and some teachers have an added Orange.

Here's what it says in our handbook on how it works.

Blue = Your child did an exceptional job today and moved their clip UP to blue.
Green = Starting point for all children.  Start on green everyday.
Yellow = Breaking classroom rules - first warning (verbal warning)
Orange = Second warning.  Miss 10 minutes of recess or any other fun activity planned
Red = Final warning.  Visit to principal and call home.

Students are sent home a slip any time their color clip drops below green.  They are sent home a great job slip if they move up to blue.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 27, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> But y'know that if you used some silicone sealant around the holes that you could still make that puppy work.


Yeah, DH rescued my mess from the trash, took the wire out, and sealed it with somekind of tape that at least has it working again.  


I like your school's version better-it has more steps to it and lets them get something tangible for good behavior as well as that needed correcting (a balance between postive and negative reinforcement works better than just pointing out negative, I think).  I'd be more on board with her system if it was introduced over the course of a few weeks while the kindergarteners were still learning the system.  I am still annoyed that a consequence was issued for something that a student did not know wasn't the procedure.  I wouldn't give a highschooler a consequence for breaking a class procedure until I make sure they know the routine first.  But (sigh) I have cooled off and am going to just keep encouraging Elliott to try to makes sure he does his best.

Well, I have a little break between the end of the school day and meetings/ conferences in an hour.  Gonna go get some grub.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Aug 29, 2012)

Totally enjoyed reading your very entertaining journal. Your kids and dh crack me up! Beautiful daughter!!! Girl, you are one busy lady! Where does all that energy come from!? You ever need some quiet time...come by for some coffee or a glass of wine, lol, pick your poison.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 30, 2012)

bluebirdsnfur said:
			
		

> Totally enjoyed reading your very entertaining journal. Your kids and dh crack me up! Beautiful daughter!!! Girl, you are one busy lady! Where does all that energy come from!? You ever need some quiet time...come by for some coffee or a glass of wine, lol, pick your poison.


Would love too!  We should plan a lunch sometime.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 30, 2012)

Phew, been crazy busy.

DH has been working at the daycare a few days a week still but he has about 8 other side jobs lined up (installing windows, building a porch, etc) so that will be coming to a close really soon.  Sure he is probably happy about that .  I think it did him some good to be responsible for a whole bunch of kids for 8 hours at a time.

I will get pics up tonight of the poultry pens.  Almost done.  Good thing too, because the broilers are getting huge and are only two weeks old.  Not going to be cozy in the brooder for much longer.

I am getting so excited to go to HerdStock this weekend.  I don't get out much beyond going to work and it has been some time since I anywhere with out kids.  

So update on my kindergartener.  After two days in class, he had lost recess for not raising his hand and getting out of his seat, and then she sent me a pretty mean and aggressive page-long email, listing all of the problems with Elliott and ending it with her conclusion that we may want to pull him out of school...REALLY?!  After two days of class, you have decided he shouldn't be there because he didn't walk in a straight line down the hall?  And not one of the issues she listed was something that he won't figure out within a week or so as he settles in, and if there are any behavior issues like getting mouthy or defiant, I will absolutely back her up in issuing a consequence, but so far there has been nothing like that.  

So I did some thinking and made some calls to see if I was off base and found out , off the record from everyone I spoke too, she is well known for being harsh and does not like kindergarterners AND this year, the classes are overloaded so she is looking to get some kids to leave!  I am appalled!  I so wish I had something on record to show the administration but we did make a call to the building principal and requested him to be moved to another class.  He asked that we talk to her first, as is procedure.  SO I wrote out an email as respectfully as I could muster to express our concerns and we will go from there.

Elliott is happy as could be though and is in love with it all, from getting up in the morning to doing homework at night.  Kid cracks me up.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 30, 2012)

WOW! I'm shocked that a teacher would actually suggest that you pull your kid out of school. Doesn't she know that legally he has to be in school! If she doesn't like kindergartners then the administration shouldn't have put her as a kindergarten teacher, its just asking for problems and I feel sorry for the kids who have to deal with the attitude she has all year. My oldest son is currently at his first day of kindergarten. He didn't want to stay this morning once DH got him there. I think it is just because he thought he was going to be able to play with the games he saw Monday when we visited the classroom and he can't right off the bat. I know it will take him a week or so to adjust to the more structured environment of school vs the environment of preschool. His teacher seems to be really nice and they understand and expect that it will take a couple weeks to get all the students on a schedule/routine and acting like they are supposed to. I think the biggest thing I worry a bit about is him riding the bus, though that is the most exciting part to Logan! I'm afraid he won't stay seated or he'll leave his book bag on the bus (we've told him he is not to take it off on the bus), or get on the wrong bus.

I'm glad that eve through the adversity of his teacher Elliot is enjoying kindergarten. Kids are pretty resilient like that!


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 30, 2012)

I would probably suggest the administration pull the teacher from school. That sort of behavior is appalling. If she doesn't like kindergarten she shouldn't have signed the contract.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 2, 2012)

Had a blast yesterday at Herdstock.  I left the house a little later than I had planned but got there around 11:30 Rolls time (10:30 our time).  I am so in love with their farm and it is making me really start thinking about talking to the people who own the fields around us to see if they might be interested at cutting it loose at some point.  It was so fun to meet everyone in person and get to know them better.  So need to do it again!  I didn't take too many pics though and can't wait to see what other got. 

On the way home, I got some good news from mom.  They had decided the day before that they were not going to get the parcel next to them because after working the numbers, they felt like it wouldn't be worth the type of payments they would have to make.  But then lightbulb moment-mom remember that they actually HAD the money in a savings fund and could by it outright so is finishing up a proposal for it.  Just hoping the owners are reasonable   They might want to get all of the money and taxes from the last five years back out of it, given some of the comments made during conversations with them, but that is not realistic at the current going rate for land out here.  

If they take it though, I have been charged with finding out what type of steer we should put on it and what we would need to take care of it.  Not really sure where to start so guess I will be reading through the cattle section.

I got an email back from Elliott's teacher and seems she is taking a new approach.  The email is sticky sweet and very complementary (kind of gag me but at least she got the point and has backed off).  And Ell did great the last two days of class, not getting any tags or punishments.  I don't know if that was due to the email I sent or he is just getting the routine down or both.  Funny boy was at the verge of tears on Friday in the car going to school though---he didn't know that there wasn't school on Saturday and Sunday and was actually sad!  






Poultry pen update pics.  The doors are up and the front wall closed up.  We had the dividing walls up too but no pics yet.  We did have to spend a day repairing the roof where a beam had cracked.  After a storm awhile back, we found a huge limb had fallen onto it and just snapped the 2x6 in four spots.  We jacked the roof and very carefully it out and put in a new one, then had to pound out the smashed metal roofing.  All good now.









And just for fun, Ben's Bantam Buff Brahma (a mating trio he plans to try to use for 4H) and Elliott's rooster "Nugget" (who is a Bantam game bird according to my Herdstock pals).


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Pearce!

Glad you got to go to Herdstock! Can't wait to see pictures.

Your kids are so darned cute! I love to hear stories about them. They're so funny 

Chicken coop is looking good!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 2, 2012)

Sad night here.  My grandfather passed away 5 years ago after a horrible fight with Parkinson's/bladder cancer/diabetes/Alzheimer's.  He and my grandmother had been married for nearly 60 years.  Fortunately, she still had their Pepper, a black tea cup poodle who was their baby.  Pepper stopped eating a few days ago and after a $700 vet visit, he was put to sleep today.  He was in so much pain and wouldn't even let grandma touch him the last days he was alive.  She is devastated and alone.  To some people, a pet is just that-a pet.  But this was her last bit of grandpa and her sole companion most of the time.    

After finding out from a friend that she wasn't eating herself (she is a diabetic and has had issues with depression from time to time), my mom hopped into the car and is staying the night there with her.  She is trying to convince her to come back to Indiana for a visit and I really hope she will.  I don't want her to go back home alone.  Actually, and I know it is too soon but I am just worried about her, but I have been looking all over the web and paper trying to find another puppy for her.  Have a few leads but nothing I am going to mention to her for a bit until the dust has settled.  

We will miss you, Pepper.  And love you everyday, Grandpa.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 2, 2012)

So sorry...and no...a pet is not just a pet...they are part of our families!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 2, 2012)

If you'd like I can call Fiddle's breeder tomorrow and see if she has any available....they're not fancy and pedigreed, but they are tiny poodles.


----------



## elevan (Sep 2, 2012)

Dogs are most definitely not just pets.  They come into our lives and give us unconditional love, companionship and laughter.  They miss us when we are gone and cuddle to us when we are sad.  No, they are family with fur.  Pepper will have met your Grandpa by the Rainbow Bridge and together they will greet your Grandma one day.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 2, 2012)

Em...you are so right


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.  And you are right-they are family and it is just as hard to lose them.  @Rolls, that would be great.  Your little guy was adorable and looked a bit like Pepper.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your grandma losing her beloved little Pepper. Pepper had a good long life and was loved! It's always so sad to lose a pet, one that was loved so much. My heart goes out to your grandma.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 4, 2012)

Grandma is staying here for the rest of the week and I took a personal day today to spend with her.  She is still sad but is eating and acting much better.  Before she came, I sat the kids down and talked to them about Pepper and explained that it might be best if they didn't say anything like "Where is Pepper" and just be nice and snuggley to her (like they always are).  So when she arrives, the kids all run up squealing and hugging her, and then Julia, chin tipped down and puppy eyes looking up says flat out "Did your dog die?"    Grandma was fine though, and just got a little misty as she explained to her that he was with grandpa now and he was a good doggy.  I suppose I didn't need to try to 'protect' grandma, but I just feel so bad for her.

After dinner last night, we talked briefly about getting another dog and at first, she said flat out that she didn't want one.  But then she looked at pictures I had of a really adorable chocolate teacup poodle mix Roll's neighbor has for sale and I think she is considering it (that puppy is so cute *I *was considering it and I am not really a poodle person).  Maybe in a few day, she will want to talk more about it.  I hope she will---it would give her a companion and a project to work on as she trains him.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2012)

I wanted a chocolate poodle when we got our 2, just couldn't find any.

So after I spoke to the neighbor I had to tell myself, "If she doesn't take it, you DO NOT need another dog."  

Hope whatever she decides she's at peace w/ it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 9, 2012)

Grandma went home yesterday, dogless.  I think she is depressed and am worried about her going home alone but to push the issue would really be disrespectful I think so I just left it alone and will check in on her in a week to see how she is doing.  

Elliott's principal called us to see if we had been able to make an appointment to meet with his teacher.  She has been over-the-top, somewhat phoney, encouraging to Elliott this past week and he hasn't gotten into anymore trouble, I think in part because she knows we do not like how things started out.  The thing is that if he does do something that needs correcting, I am 100% on board and he has a stinker streak in him that surely will land him in need of correcting sooner or later.  I can't stand this women though and have no desire to meet with her.   The issue with her email to me on the second day of class aside, she sends home such rudely worded notes to parents and it is clear that she is lacking a passion for her profession.  I am going to have DH call the principal back tomorrow and just tell him that while we will deal with the school not moving Elliott as we wanted and will support his learning and discipline, we do not feel it would be productive for us to have a sit down with the teacher at this point (and he may even offer to share with him some of the memos and comments she sends home so he can better understand why---and maybe get a better glimpse into his teacher's conduct).  


Good stuff though!
The poultry pen PHASE ONE is done and I moved our meat chicks into one pen last night.  Gosh were they happy to get out of the brooder box and stretch out.  This is our first time raising birds for meat (on purpose) and I am amazed at how fast they grow.  PHASE TWO is starting right now:  DH is cutting out a huge section of the west wall to install insulated windows, and I will be sealing up cracks between boards, stapling up plastic and insulation, and then closing in the interior wall to keep out winter drafts.

Top view






And DH being a goof (mocking our 3 year old who tried to bite a live fish last month because after she caught it, we told her we would have it for dinner).





Oh yeah!!  Made me some feta cheese!  It was so much fun and the kids have been snitching it from the fridge all week.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 9, 2012)

I see curds and whey!  Good job!


----------



## elevan (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmmm....cheese...     Looks good!


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 9, 2012)

I love homemade cheese. The pen looks good too


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 9, 2012)

Cheese looks so yummy!!!! Love the pen, too!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks gals!!  The cheese was sooo good and it is gone!  

We put the windows in the back wall of the poultry barn and it looks awesome!!  I am so happy with how this turned out.  Still a few more things we are going to do but the big stuff is done.  Ben is getting some BC Marans chicks soon (hopefully from 2 different flocks so we have a nice genetic blend) and will be getting geared up for starting to breed his own 4H birds.

I chopped my hair off yesterday---showed the girl a pic of Victoria Beckham's angled bob.  Hair turned out great but there seems to be something wrong with the rest of me because it just doesn't match the picture   Maybe I should put down the goat cheese and fried green tomatoes.  

AND I think we have our very first ever BROODY hen!  She is a white silkie and has never ever layed an egg of her own but I stuck her into our brooder box with some eggs another hen would not sit on (we were experimenting--didn't work).  So she sat tight for a few days and then I swapped out the eggs for some fresh ones (kinda figured the others were not good--I cracked them open after switching them our and they weren't).  She has been on them for a week now so I am pretty sure we will have us some cute little chicks of our own in a few weeks   She did keep kicking out the Ameraucana egg but kept the rest-guessing since it wasn't the same color as the others.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow...sorry to hear about Grandma's little dog. Hope she thinks about getting another. It really helps the healing process. If she does, she should consider a young adult already housebroken, spayed or neutered. Puppies are too much work for elderly people. 

Not a big fan of feta cheese but I gotta admit yours looks very yummy! ooooohhh...I love fried green tomatoes!

Great job on the poultry barn! Coming along nicely! You guys are just busy, busy, busy! I like silkies...may have to get one someday.

Hated dealing with some of the teachers when the girls were in school. You do wonder why they went into teaching.
I thought you were getting things smoothed out...guess not. It's good the kids still like going tho.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 12, 2012)

Omgosh... that looks so DeLish! I want to try making my own cheese one of these days. I'm a bit scared. LOL


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 12, 2012)

You are making me HUNGRY!!!!  The pens look great.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 12, 2012)

bluebirdsnfur said:
			
		

> Wow...sorry to hear about Grandma's little dog. Hope she thinks about getting another. It really helps the healing process. If she does, she should consider a young adult already housebroken, spayed or neutered. Puppies are too much work for elderly people.
> 
> Not a big fan of feta cheese but I gotta admit yours looks very yummy! ooooohhh...I love fried green tomatoes!
> 
> ...


I agree with the dog idea.  Actually, the plan was that if she were to get a puppy, it would stay at our house to be housebroken, trained, and for its initial vet visits, but given today's events, I am not thinking we will be getting a dog or a puppy....more later on the Grandma front.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 12, 2012)

I called DH on the way home and before I could even say much, he asked if I had talked to my mom yet.  When, I said no, he told me don't freak out....yeah, that is a sure sign that I am GOING to be freaking out.

Grandma is in the hospital.  She could not get herself out of bed this morning, could not move her legs, and finally after trying to for an hour or so, called a friend who in turn called the paramedics.  They thought she had had a stroke.  

At the hospital, they found out she has not been eating since Pepper was put to sleep, has lost 20 pounds, and her kidneys are now not functioning right (she is a diabetic so I am sure that is a part of this).  I am so so scared, upset, and a little angry with myself to be honest.  My aunt is with her and they are treating her kidneys with something (will find out more in a bit).

After dinner, mom may be heading up to MI once we get an update from my aunt.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW! Sorry to hear about your grandma.  Praying she gets better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 12, 2012)

So sorry about your grandma.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 12, 2012)

Hoping your grandma gets better real soon.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh no.     I'll be sending positive energy your way for you and your grandma ...


----------



## Symphony (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 13, 2012)

A little update but not much to tell yet.  They checked grandma's sugar levels which were dangerously low and began giving her IVs with gluclose to bring her up to a normal levels and are also treating her for a URI.  They are concerned about her sudden weight loss and her kidney function is not normal.  They moved her to the hemodialysis unit and are calling in a specialist today to see if this is more than her not eating/ being depressed (which is a huge issue in itself).

Mom did not go up last night but is probably going tonight or tomorrow depending on what we find out from the doctors today.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Sep 13, 2012)

That is just so sad. She is obviously very depressed. Please don't take this wrong...but it sounds to me like she is ready to go. My dad was 89 (esophagul cancer) and fought till the end. Us girls had to tell him to let go. Go be with mom and our sister Diane. My MIL past last April, she was 90. Last year they found a spot of cancer on the outside of her lung. She refused all treatment. I talked to her often and I could tell 'she was ready to go' and be with her dear hubby again. It may be possible Grandma feels ready to be with Grandpa and her little Pepper.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 13, 2012)

Pearce.......... 

This sounds so much like my grandmother several years ago.  She was fortunate, hemodialysis really helped her, improved her appetite (um, yeah, couldnt get her to STOP eating afterward) and made dramatic improvements on her mood.  Soe got a few more years, which she enjoyed immensely.  Her biggest complaint was that she was so horribly cold during and after her dialysis (she ened up needed it 3x a week)

Its a hard time for your family, I'll be praying for you and your grandma.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 13, 2012)

sending prayers your way. I am so sorry to hear that she is in the hospital


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hope your Grandma is doing better...prayers for you and your family


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 13, 2012)

Sending prayers


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Symphony (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the support.  I am so happy to report and thank you Lord   she is going home  , but is being watched like a hawk by my aunt and her doctors.  The specialists have put her on a potassium-free diet (which is weird because before she was actually taking a potassium pill), is on antibiotics, and a whole new regimen of other meds to manage the other things.  She sounds so good on the phone and I am so relieved that she is okay.  I hope she stays okay.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 14, 2012)

that is great news


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 19, 2012)

Grandma is continuing to improve at home.  The kids and I will be making a trip up to see her in the next week.  Thanks again for being so supportive and encouraging.

Life is so busy this time of year.  During the summer, I never stop with all the animals, our kids, yardwork, home improvement projects....and then we skid into the school year and still have all of that to contend with once I get out of work.  But I suppose I'd be bored to tears if I didn't have what we are blessed to have.

Our does and bucks are in full on mating mode!  The does are cranky and loud, fighting with each other.  It is actually kind of amusing to watch them.  They sound like a bunch of preteen girls fighting over who is going marry the guy from Twilight--yeah, babes, the answer is non of you!!  But my does don't quite get that they are not going to be getting any action anytime soon.

The bucks are kind of bickering with each other too, but not as much---but when they do, they sure go at it.  I had to clean up our oldest buck last night after he busted off a part of on scur slamming into the other buck.  He didn't seem to mind but I cleaned him up anyway.  We had a nice bonfire this past weekend of buck-scented hay to get rid of some of the strong cologne stank they are putting on and it really helped---it actually woke me up in the middle of the night last week when because it wafted in through our open window and I just about punched DH and told him to hit the couch before realizing it wasn't him 

More pics of the poultry barn are on there way later.  I am so happy with how it is turning out.  I think we will get the new doors into the building hung this next weekend and we will finally be able to use the space for storing real stuff instead of junk and scrap metal.


----------



## Symphony (Sep 19, 2012)

Goat smell....


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad she's doing well.  

I'd be tempted to sneak a puppy under her pillow...but I think *everyone* needs a puppy.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 19, 2012)

WHAT??????you mean everyone doesn't need a puppy???? i'm crushed!


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am glad to her Grandma is doing better!  

After my Gandaddy died, my Grandma was very depressed.  They had been married for 67 years.  My aunt got her a little Bichon, not a puppy but a 7 year old.  She adored that little dog, took it everywhere and just doted on her.  I think it really helped my Grandma out considerably, it gave her an outlet for her affection.  My whole family feels it made her last year much happier.  She passed away almost a year after Granddad.  I still miss them terribly.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 19, 2012)

I know, I think she needs one too.  At this point, she needs to get well and have a little time to grieve I suppose because she doesn't want one right now (I think she will in awhile though and as soon as she does, I will be all over it, either finding an older, already trained rescue or getting and training another toy poodle depending on what she wants).  I spent so much time looking at the adorable puppy that Rolls neighbor had, that I have had to convince myself to not just go get it and start working with it as a secret project (of course, it may not be there anymore...hey Rolls, do you have a new puppy now?    )


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Sep 19, 2012)

Really glad to hear Grandma is doing much better! Yeah...get a little dog all prept for her...then ask her to petsit for a few days like you have to go out of town. See what happens...magic!

 Mrs Busy Busy Busy!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 23, 2012)

Busy indeed!!  

I had the kids help me out today....they picked tomatoes for me   Well, I can always let them sit out and ripen or fry them up.  We did get some mega-maters this year though...gotta love the goat manure!










Update pics on the poultry pens and barn.  Got some windows in, wall insulated, one set of roosting bars up, and it is quite cozy now---not cold and drafty like before.  We started to get ambitious today, but after we got out there and walked around pretty much just watching the kids and animals for awhile, decided to call it a bummy day and are now inside watching old movies and eating brats.  Gotta take a break sometime.  













Just some shots of the critters...
The bucklings are getting all grown up.  Zeus, the red and white, is the so gentle and sweet.  I can't wait to breed him in the spring.  The other boy, Perseus, is very thick bodied and can be a real stinker.




My super stud Apollo showing off.





Our Barnevelder has started to lay and her egg color is very nice.  




I was a little disappointed today as our first broody experience has ended badly.  Our silkie had been sitting for a few weeks but the last few days she has been staying off of them for longer than seemed right, letting the eggs get too cool.  I decided to candle them and all of them had a blood ring so I guess no chicks for us.  I removed them and they were definitely starting to go bad


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 23, 2012)

HI Pearce! 

Your tomatoes look totally perfectly scrumptious! And the barn is looking great. Is the dark brown egg the Barnvelder egg? Or the blue? Either way, nice eggs!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks-they tasted good too!


Migraines stink!!  Third one in the last week.  It's like they don't even go away, just dull for a bit.  Must be the stress or something because I haven't had them for a long time either.  Might need to hit the doc to get something.  I used to have some kind of wafer thing that dissolved in your mouth that worked great-not sure what it was called though.  Going to lay down again--g'night!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Sep 25, 2012)

Your poultry pens are looking great! Them tomatoes and eggs look very yummy! Lol, our hens are all banties so our eggs are quite small. Your goats are just too cute!

Hope you feel better soon. I don't get migrains...my daughter does. They really suck!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 25, 2012)

bluebirdsnfur said:
			
		

> Your poultry pens are looking great! Them tomatoes and eggs look very yummy! Lol, our hens are all banties so our eggs are quite small. Your goats are just too cute!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon. I don't get migrains...my daughter does. They really suck!


Thanks.  I am actually staying home today and hoping some rest, asprin/tylenol/sinus meds take care of it.  If not, I will give doc a call for something more potent


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 25, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> bluebirdsnfur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to get bad migraines when I was in my older teens/early 20s. Had a prescription for them. I don't get them often anymore but when I do I try to catch them early and take tylenol for them, if that doesn't work I have presciption grade ibuprofen (from my C-sections) that tends to knock them out. I remember having them bad when I was younger though, I'd literally be holed up in a dark room in bed with them.

Hoping some rest and relaxing will help yours go away.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 27, 2012)

Definitely stressed.  

Elliott got in some major trouble with me and school.  According to the note I got, his teacher asked him to stop doing something and told him whatever it was was not necessary....he quips back "You're not necessary"!  I kind of think he may have been trying to be playful, like daddy sometimes is, but it doesn't matter and we had to have quite the talk about being rude and disrespectful.  

I took Ben to a urologist yesterday because of an ongoing issue and loved the doctor.  However, we do have to have a little surgery next Thursday and the poor kid is putting on a brave face but he is really scared (me too actually even though it is nothing major).  

Then there was today at work.  I think I had what I have heard called a panic attack.  During class, I was grading for my IU class, answering the phone, helping kids fix the stupid broken computers,passing out and going over assignments, getting the absentees caught up, updating my parent email list to send out assignment info, playing counselor to a boy who I ended up reporting on to the real counselor because I think we need to call CPS....and then all of a sudden I got really dizzy and felt like my heart was going to explode.  I took my pulse but it seemed normal.  Thankfully, the bell rang and it was lunch so I could just sit behind my desk and breathe until it stopped...really freaked me out!

I think I might need to start cutting back on all of the things I take on 

On a good note-Ben got an invitation to enroll in the school's gifted and talented art program.  He is so excited and it just me feel so good to see him so proud of something he has worked at for such a long time.  That kid spends so much time sketching and reading books on techniques.  Love it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 27, 2012)

P.P.-that's not sounding too good, With the headaches and sinus issues and some of the meds you could also be getting very dehydrated-it can happen before we know it, do you have any history of low blood pressure? I have LBP and it causes some real problems-like sudden dizziness and passing out or nearly passing out and kind of spinning yet with an awareness still. Years ago I suffered from Mytral-valve prolapse (I'm tall and very thin) had cluster headaches and LBP. Hopefully this isn't any of these things, you certainly have had a great deal going on, but if it is Stress, that is just as serious. I know-you are a grown woman-not lecturing   just caring!  I hope you are better soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 28, 2012)

I never considered the dehydration possibility...you might be right!  It is easy to forget to take care of yourself sometimes, including just simply drinking water.  No LBP but definitely HPB....even in my twenties despite being thin, didn't smoke or drink.  I am going to make an appointment to see our family doctor for a check-up because it has been awhile.  And I am going to look for ways to cut out some of the clutter also.


----------



## verkagj (Sep 28, 2012)

I just read your journal and you wonder why you have migranes? First, anyone teaching today should be given a medal of honor. Good teachers get stressed out trying to keep up with it all. (My cure was to retire early and move to Belize and 15 acres. Headaches and stress have been eliminated) Second, you're a good parent which causes stress trying to keep up with it all. Third, you have animals, etc., etc., etc.
Pat yourself on the back, go have a nice cup of tea and a bubble bath! You're amazing for staying sane and accomplishing so much!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you Verkagj.  It really made me feel better to hear someone say something nice about what I do all day.  I decided to take the night off!  No grading tonight!   And I want you to start a journal now....BELIZE!!  I want to hear more 

Instead of working tonight, I baked apples with golden raisins, vanilla, and cloves for the kids, topped with a little ice cream and after they finish playing in the tub, we are going to snuggle up and watch Dolphin Tale again.  My daughter cries every time but she loves that movie.  The first time we saw it, she and Elliott came up with a plan to go get the dolphin and keep it in Nana and Papa's pool.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 1, 2012)

Yesterday, my nieces came over after church (they were dedicated yesterday so I made a little celebration lunch) and after we cleaned up and put kids down form afternoon naps, I decided it was time to butcher the beast---a rooster who crows NONSTOP even in the middle of the night and tries to attack me every single time I open the door to feed the him and the hens he is with.  

So I got my butchering station all prepped and cleaned up to take care of him.  I love our setup for doing this---5 years ago, we about doubled the size of our little house including gutting the kitchen and getting new cabinets SO my sweet hubby set up the old kitchen in the back barn to use for gardening and such.  Turned out perfect for this type of job too, especially since it is in the same building in which we put up our poultry pens.

I got out my knifes, water, rags, bags, heated up some scalding water.  Good to go, right?  Except I don't have a killing cone yet (DH is going to make me one but hasn't had time yet).  Well, I decide to just got ahead and string him upside down over a trash bag, thinking that would work just fine.  Except the second I cut, he starting flapping and DOUSED me.  Blood, head-to-toe, dripping down my white t-shirt, and I am was just frozen in disgust still holding the knife.  If a neighbor had stopped in, they'd have probably took off running the other way because I am sure I looked psycho.  

I wiped off as quick as best as I could and went on about cleaning up the bird, but of course my Julia got up from her nap and was headed out to check on mom!  I was so worried she'd be scared but she laughably didn't seem to even notice the paint job I had going on, and just wanted to know if she could have the rooster for dinner!   Okey dokey, my kids are totally country-i-fied at this point.  You'd never know their dad was from Gary and Mom from Michigan City.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 1, 2012)

> If a neighbor had stopped in, they'd have probably took off running the other way because I am sure I looked psycho


hahahahahaha   

We've done that a few times. lol Trick is to keep a hand on the throat that way it doesn't throw it all over you. (had to learn that the hard way too. heheh)


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 2, 2012)

Yuckers! I couldn't do it, that's for sure!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 2, 2012)

Our turkey "jumped" out of the cone (he was really way to big for it) that was gross and messy. So how was the rooster? I find  once they mature they are stringy/tough! Even stewing them doesn't help much.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, we didn't eat him for dinner that night, even though Julia thought we should.  I wanted to let the meat settle a bit so it softens.  I think I am going to put him in a crock pot tomorrow and cook him nice and slow.  Hopefully he won't be too bad   The last one we did, I didn't know about letting them sit for a few days and cooked it right away.  It was pretty tough, but the floavr was good.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 2, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Well, we didn't eat him for dinner that night, even though Julia thought we should.  I wanted to let the meat settle a bit so it softens.  I think I am going to put him in a crock pot tomorrow and cook him nice and slow.  Hopefully he won't be too bad   The last one we did, I didn't know about letting them sit for a few days and cooked it right away.  It was pretty tough, but the floavr was good.


Thanks for the tip I didn't know either  just because


----------



## elevan (Oct 2, 2012)

Lots of garlic     It's a great meat tenderizer and if you combine it with the slow cooker method you'll have a great meal despite using an older bird.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 3, 2012)

I love garlic!  I'll give that a try.    My mother-in-law come over yesterday for dinner so I made porkchops instead of the angry bird (didn't think she would want to eat it and when she did ask me, as I was flipping the chopped over on the broiler plate, if they were "anyone she knew"    ).  I'll definitely be cooking him tonight though.

DH is working so hard at his coursework right now that I hardly see him.  The welding class he is loving, and the others are okay, but the Physics is really dragging him down.  He got two tutors to help him which has made a difference but I am missing him big time.   Just 7 more months until he can graduate.  

He is definitely doing this the hard way and I hope our kids are taking note.  When they get towards the end of high school and think "Eh, I don't really need to go to college....the job I have now is fine,".... I really hope they remember how not fun it is to have a parent not be home to play GI Joes, read books, talk, ride bikes, and son on,  because the truth is, you can't have the things you want in life without some kind of training, be it an apprenticeship or college program.  

I will be so glad when this is done and we can have go sit together on our porch swing again at night and watch stars come out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 3, 2012)

Sitting at work, waiting for the boys to walk to my classroom from the elementary.  I have a substitute coming tomorrow because Ben's surgery is tomorrow.  I am getting very nervous.  I mean, I know it is not a big operation or anything but they are putting him under---it is just kind of scary.  I of course can't let on to him I am feeling this way or it would be harder for him so I just had to get it out here. So
   AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!    

Okay, now to act brave.

Talk to ya'll Friday.


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 3, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Sitting at work, waiting for the boys to walk to my classroom from the elementary.  I have a substitute coming tomorrow because Ben's surgery is tomorrow.  I am getting very nervous.  I mean, I know it is not a big operation or anything but they are putting him under---it is just kind of scary.  I of course can't let on to him I am feeling this way or it would be harder for him so I just had to get it out here. So
> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, now to act brave.
> ...


 Praying everything goes well with his surgery  Here's a couple more hugs because I think you need them


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll be thinkin' bout you tomorrow.

Hang in there.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 4, 2012)

Hope everything goes well for Ben!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 4, 2012)

I hope the surgery goes well  

Let us know how the rooster is I didn't think you could eat them either. Well, I knew you could eat them, just didn't think anyone would want to because it would taste bad.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2012)

I discovered this by accident. I will take an old laying hen out of the freezer. I put it directly into the crock pot frozen. My crockpot is set on "keep warm" and I let it roast all day. I just add water and whatever herbs I feel like putting in. Turns out very tender and moist. Couldn't believe it. Have been making my old laying hen chickens like that since. Sure makes it easy too with not even bothering to defrost.


----------



## Symphony (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll be thinking about your son and sending good energies.

As for the Old hens and Roosters they make fine stewing birds.  Just like the previous poster, I've made many a fine stew off an old chicken.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 4, 2012)

We are home!  Surgery went very well.  He was up and eating popsicles in no time.  He shed a few tears when we had to get him up around (pretty tender down yonder).  Doctor said they saw nothing concerning during the scoping, and just gave some pointers on taking care of the other thing they did (not going into detail here---just know if would make anyone cringe).

The rooster was great!  So much better than the last time we did one.  We let it settle for 3 days, rubbed it with crushed garlic, pepper and olive oil, and then slowly roasted it with potatoes, onions, and a touch of water at 250' for a few hours.  Not tough or anything.  I am going to make soup out of what is left.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 4, 2012)

Glad surgery went well and the chicken was good.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 5, 2012)

Been thinkin about you and Ben today.  I'm glad it all went well.

Tell him to live it up and enjoy the popsicles as much as he can.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you.  It is such a weird feeling to just let someone you barely know take your baby, give them meds to make them lose consciousness, and operate on them.  You know it is fine, that this is not a big deal, people do it everyday,  but then when you re sitting in the waiting room, it IS a big deal.  He is feeling better this morning though, but he is staying home.  Just too tender yet to go back and it would be embarressing for him a classmate asked about why he is walking so funny.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 5, 2012)

So glad Ben came through surgery okay!  Have been saying prayers for him and yes, surgeries happen everyday, but not to our children!  Hope he feels better soon and that you can take this weekend to relax!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 6, 2012)

Weekend fun! 

Today, we are going over to a good friend's housewarming.  I am so  excited for them.  They are such a sweet couple and they deserve something good in their lives.  For years now, they have been trying for a baby to no avail and have since enrolled in classes and have become foster parents, hoping that someday, they might adopt.  We all thought that the little angel they were caring for might end up being theirs, since they had had him for almost a year, but things didn't turn out that way, much to everyone's heartbreak.

Then tomorrow, we go get our first meat goat, a Boer whether that our kids decided to call "Din Din" since that is what he will be eventually.    I am excited to try something new.  We are getting him from a very reliable person that I work with (she is actually my oldest son's PE teacher), and she has been very helpful as we learn about showing goats at the fair.  I cleaned out a kidding pen inside the doe enclosure for him to stay in quarantine and to get used to the new surrounding.  I am not sure what to expect but will be sure to grab some pics to share.


----------



## elevan (Oct 6, 2012)

Have fun with your friends!  Those who can take on someone else's child as their own and provide them with love and support and nurturing are tops in my book.  Their time will come when the child that was meant for them crosses their path.  I know from experience that life doesn't always  pan out in the fashion that you had wanted it to but when you decide to let things that are meant to be happen then you start to see the whys and enjoy each day as it is given with each one that you are with.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 7, 2012)

Last night was so fun.  Got see some people I haven't in almost a decade too.

Oh what a week!   Here are some highlights!

I found out why there were bits of tomatoes all over the place (I kind of already knew but tonight she was so busted).  Who knew- a dog that likes to pick and eat fresh produce.  As soon as I started snapping pics, she ducked her head in total shame.






Ben has been saving up his money to buy some Black Copper Marans chicken to start breeding/ 4H projects.  We were so blessed to find someone just up the road practically selling a nice rooster, and then, after we bought some meat birds and took a Bantam rooster home as a pet, they contacted us to let us know they had a broody hen and had purchased some hatching eggs.  When they hatched, they were going to let Ben buy some.  In the end though, the broody broke three out of the six eggs, and then stopped sitting the day before hatching time so they put them into an incubator.  Only one hatched out   BUT then they decided to let Ben have it anyway if he could get some other chicks to raise with it so it would have friends...SOoooo meet _Thirty-five_, so named because that is how much she cost these kind people who only charged Ben $5.  The other chicks are Buff Orpingtons we were able to get from our feed store (love those people-you just can't replace the kind of care you get from local business!!!).




Elliott playing with his best bud, his Bantam Rooster "Nugget"






And the meat birds we bought are ready to go next weekend-I want to get a food scale to actually weight them but some I think are in then 10 pound range.  I have cleaned and set up my butchering room, and DH has put together a killing cone and is hooking up the drain from the sink you see in the pic so that it runs outside into a pile of hay (which will be burned after the day is done).  We remodeled our cracker-box sized house 5 years ago and saved the old kitchen---we set it up inside the poultry barn, just on the other side of the dividing wall where the birds are kept.  Love it!!









We have our meat goat DINDIN!!  He is 8 weeks old, a Boer x Sable, and is already bigger than my NDs.  Don't worry----I know Julia is hugging him BUT she was asking me if we are going to eat him tonight.  I am trying to make sure they are very aware that they should not make him into a pet because he is going to the butcher as soon as he is finished and apparently, they are okay with it so far  









I will be tracking DINDIN's progress here until he is on the table.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 7, 2012)

Great photos...your son is so cute with his rooster.  ...and your daughter hugging Mr DinDin.
When our kids were younger, we had 2 steers named Ham and Burger....named just like Din Din to assure them that these were destined for the freezer...and yes, it worked.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh Din Din, giving me worries already.  Came home to find he had started scouring.  I am sure it is due to stress from leaving mom and his herd, getting banded, going to a new place, and having his whole world changed, but I did call the seller to check to see if she had had him on anything.  She didn't and was very concerned (again, we work together and I know her so I have no doubt about her telling the truth).  He has had his 2nd CD&T and has been dewormed with Ivomec (I will have a fecal run later in the week---I don't worm the same way she does).

His feed hasn't changed because she and I use the same thing (free choice hay, minerals, and Noble goat feed).

So I am going with stress.

I gave him some revitalyte and took away his feed for now--just hay until this clears up.  I also started him on a five day course of DiMethox since he has not had any coccidia treatment and this stress could have just kick started something there too.
We will see if he isn't improving by tomorrow.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 8, 2012)

hope he feels better soon. sounds like you're on top of things!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 8, 2012)

The quicker you do that fecal the better off he'll be. I would do it as soon as you can. I hope he turns out well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> The quicker you do that fecal the better off he'll be. I would do it as soon as you can. I hope he turns out well.


I am hoping tomorrow morning he will have some actual pellets, even if they are soft, that I can snag and bag, and drop off on my way into work for the vet to do a float. Otherwise, when I get home I will have him come over with his swab kit that he used once before when I had some really badly scouring does.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 8, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All righty then. haha


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 13, 2012)

Today is chicken butchering day.  I took them off of feed yesterday and got everything set up so just a few more cups of coffee and here we go.  

This whole week just felt crummy.  Sick animals, chaos at work, DH studying for midterms.  Just too busy to enjoy breathing sometimes.  But animals are on the mend, and this evening, my plan is to just just sit back and watch kids play.  They always make things better.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 13, 2012)

The fridge is full of chicken!  Went pretty smoothly today (minus the cold rain that started pouring about an hour before we were finished but it did help wash away some of the mess).  Can't wait for some fresh roasted chicken tomorrow.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 14, 2012)

You are BUSY! I love your butchering room made from your old kitchen. Now that is SWEET!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> You are BUSY! I love your butchering room made from your old kitchen. Now that is SWEET!


Thanks.  Originally, it was going to be my gardening room but I pretty well kill all plants (except for tomatoes but those grow themselves).  So when we decided to start raising our own chicken, it just worked out perfectly.  

We made it a family day.  My parents came over since we are splitting the costs and meat.  My sons wanted to help but then my brother took Julia to his house to play and Elliott decided to go with him, and then once we started to actually cut heats, Ben was done and went into the barn to play with the goats and baby chicks.  He did help us set everything up to do it which was a lot of work for a little kid but he has a very soft heart and wasn't ready to handle killing them.  I hope he will eat them.

It took about 2 hours from start to having it all cleaned up and the birds in the fridge chilling (which is packed right now).  







Today, I will be cleaning out the pens and bleaching them down so they are ready to start again (whenever that is---I am actually ready for a little break from meat bird rearing).

Din Din is doing great.  The coccidia are cleared up and he is eating and pooing like a champ.  We will do a follow up treatment in a few weeks and another fecal to make sure he is good to go for awhile.  For guy hates being in that pen but this is exactly why I quarantine.  He at least can see the other goats for now and we are out there several times a day for company.  I am having to learn to work around horns as this is my first goat with them.  I have a decent bruise on my thigh because I went to give him his daily dose of DiMethox, backed up to a wall, swung my leg over him to make a human-stanchion, and tip his head back to get the syringe to the back of his throat.  Only, I forget HORNS and as he jerked back, he got me with them.  No biggie though, just need to treat him a little differently than I do my dairy goats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad Din Din is doing better 

You did that many chickens from start to finish in 2 hours??? 

Okay...I'm doing something wrong since it takes me much longer for fewer chickens...have done it twice now...maybe I'll get faster each time? 

You've been super busy...hope today you put your feet up and relax!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2012)

How many birds did you butcher?  What kind of meat birds do  you raise? We are working on caponizing so I can slow grow and age the birds. We have tried 4 different kinds. The Naked Neck was clearly the best but Heritage Rocks were the largest.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

We did 17.  Once we got a rhythm going, with 4 people, it was fast.  

We took turns putting chickens into the two killing cones we made and let them stand to drain into buckets of old hay (we burn everything afterwards).  

Dad and Mom scalded and plucked, while DH and I removed legs, tails, raked out organs (saving livers and hearts of course) and chucked into an ice bath (a XL Rubbermaid container full of bagged ice and clean water).  

After the last one was on ice, we tossed feathers, straw and leftovers into a hot bonfire, swept down the floor and wiped counter down with a bleach solution, the all helped to weigh and bag the birds.  Once everything is put away, I spray down the whole area with bleach solution again (kill bacteria and deters coyotes and such who might want to check out the blood scent).

They were the white Cornish Crosses I have pictured in the poultry pens.  Their flavor is probably similar to what we get in the store, and though I like the taste of other breeds, the family prefers the more tame flavor in these.

I was just reading through a post on caponizing birds.  Let me know how yours turn out---I am curious just how much bigger or different tasting they would be.

AND today is absolutely a feet up day.  For now.  Well for a few minutes.    I do have chores to do outside, just broke up a fight over a play crib between my daughter and son, and solved the mystery of the blue ink colored couch cushion (yup that would be my Elliott, little stinker).  It came out with a little hairspray.  Funny that I do not actually use hairspray ever but have it around for just this kind of thing.  

Can't stay mad at that kid for long though.  After I made him stand and watch me clean up the mess (not letting him clean this kind of thing but normally I would make him take care of his own disaster), he comes out of the playroom saying, "I am going to be a gentleman now" in his lispy baby voice, still sticking on some of the harder syllables that we are still working on after he graduated from speech therapy.  I turn to see him wearing this....








Glad I still had the camera right next to me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

We had a storm fly through here.  Winds were crazy and I need to go find my porch chairs.    Ah but the rainbow.  Can't beat that.








Dinner was a hit.  I roasted the largest of the broilers we did yesterday, whipped up some gravy and broccoli.  The kids loved it.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 14, 2012)

Great rain..so jealous! 
This storm started out just 50 miles east of us, and kept going east. We never got a drop - no rain since mid June. 

Then I got to your daughter and her enjoyment of her drumstick - that is a keeper photo!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 14, 2012)

Love the photos!!!!  And your children are beautiful!  And I must say...your son certainly looks like a gentleman in his hat and tie...too cute


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 14, 2012)

Now just for a quick rant.  I am so annoyed by some people around my neck of the woods who have made comments about my goats not being "real goats".  In what way!?  Size, and in this case a matter of about 20 pounds since one of these people has fainters that come in just a touch taller and thicker than my bucks, doesn't make them any less of a goat or mean that they are less work to care for.  They have to be fed properly and get regular vet care, just like BIG goats.  They have to be groomed and handled regularly.  Their living space has to be maintained and cleaned.  I plan breedings, oversee pregnancies and deliveries, and milk them.  I have been around and worked with larger breeds, mostly dairy but meat as well, and the only difference is on the scale.    

So what gives!!??  It is just annoying.  

I know, I know---people like to find any way they can to make themselves feel superior.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 14, 2012)

I have 'big goats' and little goats. Kikos and Nigerians. I would say that they are both real goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 14, 2012)

I would not call it superiority but ignorance!    In the end, big or little they milk the same and butcher the same! Just cost less!

Love your journal!

 We process our birds the same way but it just seems to take awhile. 
I want to do caponizing because I don't want to waste a bird. Let's face it, come spring I have 13 breeds I'll be breeding/hatching out.
Everyone wants pullets. I need to do something with all the males. I will practice on the animals we process for meat first, that way they are dead while I learn.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 14, 2012)

> I will practice on the animals we process for meat first, that way they are dead while I learn.


fantastic idea!

I just hopped on here the last page or so, but I am enjoying the read..... 

I had someone tell me that I should breed my nigerians to be bigger and have longer legs so I would have an easier time milking.....um, I paid a lot of money for short, pure, and registered nigerians....thanks for the advice but I like my goats just the way they are, thank you very much! I hear you on the frustration of someone thinking our goats aren't "real" or worth it. They are AWSOME just the way they are and their milk tastes fabulous!


----------



## kstaven (Oct 14, 2012)

Like any breed nigerians serve the purpose they where bred for. The whole bigger is better attitude has come back to bite many in agriculture in the butt.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 15, 2012)

Some people!  ugh  Your rainbow pic is so beautiful.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 15, 2012)

Those kids....they are SOOOO cute! Love 'em!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 15, 2012)

I knew you all would understand.    to those goat-snobs  

Yeah, the rain was nice.  It got a little muggy afterwards, but the plants look happy.  The rainbow was so cool, and it lasted for a long time.  There was a smidge of a second one that shoed up briefly.

My kids were discussing Din Din and when we are going to eat him and wondering if we were going to butcher him ourselves (NO!).  I think that the meat bird project helped them a bit with the idea of eating some of the animals we keep, but we will see.  DH and my mom are still not so sure.  They keep saying things like, "I sure hope he gets uglier as he grows."  He is cute and I am trying very hard to not look at him that way.  Like yesterday, I had to do a hoof trim and clean him up a bit, but kept thinking the entire time that I was just prepping dinner.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2012)

Didn't want to say it before... but you've opened the door.  He is too pretty to eat, it is easier to eat something kinda ugly  .
We all know the rule...do not name the food! You named him  Din Din is still a name...  . maybe you could keep him, get a doe for him and then you will have freezer food.  Just sayin'... 

btw my children must be weird... they love slaughter time, all they say the whole time is "we're gonna have chicken nuggets tonight!"
then they pick up the feet, along with their dad and make the feet walk around! We had to cut off the turkey's wings to fit in the scalder and the next thing I know the teens and little kids are having a contest to see whose wing can be thrown the farthest.  
We've turned redneck


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Didn't want to say it before... but you've opened the door.  He is too pretty to eat, it is easier to eat something kinda ugly  .
> We all know the rule...do not name the food! You named him  Din Din is still a name...  . maybe you could keep him, get a doe for him and then you will have freezer food.  Just sayin'...
> 
> btw my children must be weird... they love slaughter time, all they say the whole time is "we're gonna have chicken nuggets tonight!"
> ...


My sisters and I used to gross our friends out. They would be over and we'd be eating dinner and we would tell them (by name) who we were eating for dinner....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 15, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I knew you all would understand.    to those goat-snobs
> 
> Yeah, the rain was nice.  It got a little muggy afterwards, but the plants look happy.  The rainbow was so cool, and it lasted for a long time.  There was a smidge of a second one that shoed up briefly.
> 
> My kids were discussing Din Din and when we are going to eat him and wondering if we were going to butcher him ourselves (NO!).  I think that the meat bird project helped them a bit with the idea of eating some of the animals we keep, but we will see.  DH and my mom are still not so sure.  They keep saying things like, "I sure hope he gets uglier as he grows."  He is cute and I am trying very hard to not look at him that way.  Like yesterday, I had to do a hoof trim and clean him up a bit, but kept thinking the entire time that I was just prepping dinner.


you can do it.  I know you can. We have two we are feeding out right now.  Actually, need to butcher them they are big enough. 
I notice at the fair, the kids have an especially hard time on sale day with their goats. Then the truck pulls up to load them. Lots of tears in the goat barn.  My kids never seemed to mind. they are glad the work is done for the summer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 15, 2012)

It is easier when you just drop them off somewhere. I don't do any of my own processing. The first one is the hardest and that first bite is the hardest. Then once you taste the meat, you are hooked. This is coming from someone who was very adament in the past that none of my babies would ever be eaten by anyone. Now I'm hooked with raising my own meat because it just tastes so much better.

As far as the full size goat breeders, yes they can be very superior. ADGA very begrudgingly allowed Nigerians into the registry.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 15, 2012)

Come on Pearce. You can eat him. Just don't get attached to him.

When Sis and Alana kid I will raise one of the percentage bucks to eat. I'm am very excited about it. Raising me own meat goat to actually eat!! I'm also hoping to do the butchering here and not have to sent him off somewhere. It should be much different from a deer right?


----------



## elevan (Oct 15, 2012)

I love love love your butchering room.  I'm gonna show that pic to DH and tell him he better start planning!  

Those who have a need to criticize your goats simply need to bring you down to make themselves feel better.  If you're secure in yourself you don't need to criticize anyone else for anything.  Now critiquing and constructive criticism is quite different but that is not what they were doing.  jmho


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Didn't want to say it before... but you've opened the door.  He is too pretty to eat, it is easier to eat something kinda ugly  .
> We all know the rule...do not name the food! You named him  Din Din is still a name...  . maybe you could keep him, get a doe for him and then you will have freezer food.  Just sayin'...
> 
> btw my children must be weird... they love slaughter time, all they say the whole time is "we're gonna have chicken nuggets tonight!"
> ...


LOL, we are definitely going through with this, even if he has to chill in the freezer for awhile so we can forget that cute mug of his.  I know we will probably have a hard time with this first one, but kind of like that chickens, it'll get easier.  And it really does develop both a sense of appreciation for the meal on the table and kind of a humble pride knowing we can be a little more self-sufficient.  It helps when the meat tastes amazing too, I bet.    That chicken is G-O-N-E!


And thanks again to you all for letting me rant on the whole not real goats thing.  Next time it comes up, I think I need to either be ready to just smile and shrug it off -or- have a nice comeback ready    Nah, I should just let it be.  Might make be feel good for a moment to be a brat right back but probably not the right way to handle people like that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 15, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I love love love your butchering room.  I'm gonna show that pic to DH and tell him he better start planning!
> 
> Those who have a need to criticize your goats simply need to bring you down to make themselves feel better.  If you're secure in yourself you don't need to criticize anyone else for anything.  Now critiquing and constructive criticism is quite different but that is not what they were doing.  jmho


Thanks.  It was really nice to have a place that I could make that kind of mess but still have the whole kitchen set up.  I do want to replace the windows back there (see that hose run through the broken window pane   ) and lighting would be nice.  In time though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 15, 2012)

> Might make be feel good for a moment to be a brat right back but probably not the right way to handle people like that.


haha I know the feeling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 23, 2012)

We have not heard from you in a while. Hoping everything is okay!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 24, 2012)

Aw thanks for checking in on me 

All good here for the most part.  I keep popping in here and there to get a mental break, mostly from looking at pics of other people's critters- it's just the end of a quarter and lots and lots of grading to do.  I have 83 sophomore narratives (they were supposed to be 1000 words per the state's standard but they all went way over-nice that they got into the writing but WHEW!!).  In addition, I have 11 critiques for the IU class I am teaching for the first time this year.  

Just goes with the territory. 

I'll be back in a few days though and on Fall Break to catch up with everyone.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 24, 2012)

My mom was doing the same last week. I salute you and all who teach because I would loose all my marbles and go on a raking spree with Royd.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 24, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> My mom was doing the same last week. I salute you and all who teach because I would loose all my marbles and go on a raking spree with Royd.


  I think Royd has become a celebrity with his raking skills. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 24, 2012)

Join the club. I was told to stop playing around on my imaginary farm because I'm a smart girl. At least only your goats are fake apparently my whole farm is imaginary.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 24, 2012)

See how much we missed you!!


----------



## verkagj (Oct 24, 2012)

I had to quit teaching when "thay" started to look right!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

verkagj said:
			
		

> I had to quit teaching when "thay" started to look right!


LOL, yup, that is when I need to take a break from grading and hop in here or go outside for a bit.  Or when I start getting the urge to write smartA comments


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

Okay GRADING BREAK!!!   We have a four day weekend and I have been sitting inside reading essays and timing when I can take my next dose of cold meds.  I always get a cold or something when we have a break, for as long back as I can remember.  Mom used to say it was because I run myself too hard and then as soon as I let myself think about down time, my bod says THANK GOODNESS and caves in for awhile.  Not sure how much fact there is in that but I do get sick almost every single break.  

So much has happened in the last few weeks, not sure where to start.

DH is going strong at school.  Can't remember if I shared this but he had applied for a grant and run around in circles collecting letters from people and filling our form after form....but he got it!!  Sure has helped cover the gap we are having with him not able to work.  Next semester he will be getting a part time job since the course load won't be as much as this one was.  And then we are D-O-N-E.  It has made for some fun time though, not having the income we did before.  You just get more creative and find free ways to have fun, and those, I think, make for the best memories anyway.

Like we went last weekend to our neighbor's pumpkin patch/ corn maze/  a kid's fall paradise.   We got to ride on a hay wagon, go for a ride in a little barrel train, play in a corn-box, and eat popcorn= zero bucks and hours of amusement.  

Fun in the cornbox













Note the corn in Ell's ear.  I just love his big ole ears.


Work has been _interesting_.  I am not one to get into politics, because it just brings out the arrogant and ugly in people.  Unfortunately, it has become a part of teaching so much in the last few years and has made for days when I just want to toss in the towel and do something else.  I love teaching and it is what I am good at though, and even it may have low pay, long hours, and heaping load of hormone-laced teenage drama, but I don't think I would be as satisfied doing anything else.  I just hope that at some point, all this craziness dies down so we can get back to focuses on the business of real teaching.

Oh, here is some fun for ya all!  My church contacted me and said they had an unusual request for me-they wanted to know if I might be willing to bring some goats and chickens to church with me in November.   I said sure of course, before I even knew why, because who wouldn't want to bring their goats to church, right?  They are raising funds for purchasing goats, pigs, and chickens for families in Africa and such so they wanted some kind of attraction for their presentation.  I will be taking my pygmy, Lily, and our son's bantam rooster, Nugget, and probably our white silkie, Clara.  They are the best behaved of the bunch and love people.

Speaking of goats, Din Din is out of his cootie pen and out with the girls.  It didn't take long for him to make friends (I think their being in heat helped actually  ).  He is growing fast, already as big as our does and just a tad taller than the youngest girl.  

And the bucks are losing their stank power.  Thank goodness, because I had a few people come over and ask what that god awful smell was a few weeks ago---you do get kind of used to it and I didn't know what they meant at first.

Goat pic time!
Apollo being all lovey with my oldest boy





The best hay is on top, don't ya know?





And DinDin dining with the ladies.   As soon as Lily realized I was taking pics of someone other than HER, she dropped her mouthful of feed and rushed me though so didn't get to take many pics of the new guy.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 25, 2012)

Great pictures!!! And we finally got rain and now it is turning to SNOW!!! It may not accumulate..but one can hope!!

I like your goat to church project. I have been meaning to share a picture....
My client (I'm a homecare RN) and his wife sponsor a little boy in Africa (Zimbabwe I think). They donated some funds to him last Christmas - and the money went towards buying his family 3 GOATS!!
They sent a photo of him, his mom and the goats. 
I need to get permission, and then snap a picture of him and his goats and share it here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh that would be great-hope they will let you share it.


----------



## Symphony (Oct 25, 2012)

That Apollo is impressive and beautiful hair.  At first I thought he was a big dog, .  You have nice healthy looking Goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 25, 2012)

Great update!! I love a good long, full update. lol btw that corn box looks rather fun. I think I'd have to go into it. haha

That's pretty cool about bringing your goats and chickens to church!! Bet you never thought you'd do that before.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> That Apollo is impressive and beautiful hair.  At first I thought he was a big dog, .  You have nice healthy looking Goats.


Thanks!  I love him.  His height is good for a ND but not over the standard.  I like how thick muscled and broad he is.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Great update!! I love a good long, full update. lol btw that corn box looks rather fun. I think I'd have to go into it. haha
> 
> That's pretty cool about bringing your goats and chickens to church!! Bet you never thought you'd do that before.


I know I really wanted to get in too!  It is so much more fun than just a sandbox.


----------



## Symphony (Oct 25, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is built like a tank.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 25, 2012)

Stopping in to say hi


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Stopping in to say hi


  You doing okay AP?  School keeping you buried too?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)

We have fuzzies in the barn!  I got our next shipment of meat chicks in the mail and they are enjoying their legroom.  









The poultry barn is finishing up nicely.  I sprayed the ultra-dry flooring down with soapy water to kill the dust clouds that kicked up with every step (the ground in there is more like talcum powder than dirt for some reason).  DH straightened up the remaining junk pile and we will be working more on clearing that out.  I decided to let him hold onto the windows for now since he is actually using them to replace the old, broken window in our barns instead of just letting them take up space.  He installed a new-ish garage door too and it even opens!!  Ha, yeah the other door has been broken since before we bought the house and he has had a spare door he took out of someone's house when he sitting back there waiting to be installed















And just a few fall pics from the Pearce property.  I love the years we have corn because it makes our place like our own island, just surrounded by a corn forest.  








Check out our last watermelon...kinda think we might have to pass on eating eat


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 26, 2012)

Is that a watermelon growing on your barn?

Are these more meat chicks?....yes I will edit this as I see that they are...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes and yes.

The melon is actually grow into the crack in the foundation corner---we had about 25 altogether and just picked the last of them when we spotted this little guy 

And more meat chicks for the freezer.  Hoping for a mild winter since we will be processing them in mid December.  They are so cute right now but it doesn't take long from this breed to go all ugly on us.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 26, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made it through midterms with all A's still can't wait until it is done. Trying to figure out next semesters course load


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is awesome!!  We are getting DH all set for his last semester too.  The end is in sight!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 27, 2012)

My laugh for the day.  I pick my battles with my kids, and they do push my buttons sometimes, but they know when I put my foot down I mean it.  My daughter is very independent and I try to let her make choices as much as is reasonable, and I have been letting her choose her clothing for the most part (had to veto some weather-inappropriate outfits a few times).  So this was her choice for the day.  A hand-me-down dress from a cousin, pink sweats, a pink baseball hat (not in the pic), and OF COURSE her boots.  She really loves those boots and they get worn with pretty much all outfits.  









But the fun doesn't stop there.  She wanted to help with barn chores tonight and at first, I asked if she might change but she insisted she was okay so I let it go. I definitely had to grab my camera.  

She sure knows the routine and did not want help so I just followed along snapping pics and making sure she didn't get hurt.


----------



## promiseacres (Oct 27, 2012)

love it!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness I totally cracked up at her in the trash can!   At least she knows the routine and looked pretty doing chores! Love her boots too! If I wasn't so big footed myself I could probably find a cute pair of boots at a decent price for myself. I'd love a pair of cowboy boots to wear when I wanted to dress up!

ETA: At least she matched her outfit well. My boys will throw things together that don't match and it bugs me. Even DH is bad about not matching outfits if he picks the kids clothes out.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 27, 2012)

She is too cute!!!!  Thanks for the pics...neat little girl


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 27, 2012)

Love it she is so cute


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 27, 2012)

The grain bin is just too cute!     She does the chores with style


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 28, 2012)

Sweet! Love it! I need a helper. Could she be shipped out for rent?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 28, 2012)

I know, that grain bin pic still has me laughing.  Such a hard worker in such a small package.

My house is quiet.  I didn't sleep well last night and guess I scared everyone off this morning with my "do not even glance at me until I have had a pot of coffee" look.  They all went for a ride to the store   Yay me though-my house is never ever quiet.  Guess I'll make then some breakfast though to make up for the grumpy mommy morning.

Back to work tomorrow.  I really didn't get much of anything done on our Fall break but that's okay.  Got to have down time every once in a while.  My cold is clearing up too so taking it easy was probably what I needed to do.  

I'll probably go do some yard work today though to enjoy the sunshine while it lasts.  Winter is on it's way.  Bums me out to take all of my chairs in and nicknacks out of the gardens.  I am not a snow person.  I'll go skiing, spend an hour building a snowman with the kids, but I'd be perfectly fine if it just lasted a week.


----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 28, 2012)

Adorable helper 

I know that winterizing feeling. I hate doing it...but I actually do enjoy winter once it's here. Just the transition time is what really gets to me I guess.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 2, 2012)

Weekend is here and I really needed it to be.  Short super notes on the Pearce clan from the week:  

4th grade son was suddenly failing in his school work+ met with teachers to update them on his ADHD and bladder trouble meds + went to doctor visit for med reevaluation + made some progress by the end of the week

Kindergarten son got sent to office two times (for not zipping coat up after being told to and for acting like a jerk in gym class).  First one  not exactly a great reason to send a five year old to the office (and I did fact check that because it didn't sound believable but sure enough...) Second one, he is in deep doo doo with me.  Oh this kid makes my hair stand on end one second and then melts my heart the next.  

DH worked 3 side jobs, one for our vet whose dairy barn doors blew out + had two tutor sessions this week for physics and some kind of calculus/graphing course + LOTS OF SCHOOL WORK

I finalized grades + met with parents + helped three students get caught up due to chemo treatments, car accident, and death in family + battled and then tried to hide from school politics that make me ill + took three kids trick-o-treating (which was comical relief that I really really needed)+ lost 8 baby chicks because of a heat lamp failure and cried like a dip + had someone back into my van and scrape the bumper, no note of course, while it was parked in the TEACHER'S parking lot

3 year old daughter is sitting next to me pounding some Halloween candy and trying to wink.  I am thinking I might join her


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 2, 2012)

Go for it!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 4, 2012)

Yesterday was a bummy day, which was a good thing.  I did get some stuff done (bills, cleaning, online window shopping for Christmas), but I made myself slow up and try to just chill out a bit.  Me chilling out is kind of a joke around here because it just doesn't mean the same thing as it does for most.  Me chilling out just means I did not start any new construction projects, rearrange the barn, muck out the pens, and build any milking stands or brooding boxes (ya know, all in one day).

We wrapped things up by carving pumpkins.  Yes, I realize it was November 3rd and we kind of missed the boat on that but the kids had fun  

And for some Halloween pics...

Ben wanted to be a hunter (which is kind of funny because he has a hard time with my processing chickens and fish).






Elliott wanted to be Abraham Lincoln whom he has been fascinated with ever since taking a trip to Abe's boyhood home this summer.  He spent the night telling everyone he was the 16th president and so many people said that he should run for reelection.  





And Julia wanted to be a princess...with a beard...because her brothers got one drawn on so she wanted one too.  Eh, whatever.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 4, 2012)

too cute, I understand completely on the chilling out part


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 4, 2012)

hah That is funny. And your little girl with the beard. lol


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 4, 2012)

great costumes! Love her independant spirit. She should be an inspiration to be who you are and not to follow the crowd


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 6, 2012)

I was dead asleep until just before 2 this morning when my dog, Halle, started yowling, the goats start mah-ing, and some other awful howling screech in my yard started calling off.  I didn't even know what it was at first and I stumbled to get a baseball bat and wake up my husband.  COYOTES!! Calling in the pack for dinner at my place.  

The fields around me have been getting harvested and as flashlight into the field, we could see her, just yowling out the dinner bell, and hear the rest of them just by the road yipping.  DH started hollering back and thumping the fence post with his bat and she bolted, but we could still hear them close-by all night.  

We locked up the barn, but my dog was just so upset.  She acted both scared and brave, shaky but wanting to go run out to protect us all. God bless that dog of mine but she would be coyote food in a second if I were to let her loose on them.  The breed of coyotes we have are close in size to German shepherds (experts say their size is due to cross-breeding with wolves).  I am glad we don't have some of the other types of predators to deal with around here (cougars, bears, and actual wolves), but it kept me up the rest of the night worrying.  If we lock up the barn at night, the goats and chickens are safe behind solid walls and door.  But with as big and bold as these predators are, my girl, though not a small dog, she could get herself killed one of these days.

I have been kicking around the idea of getting an LGD or even a donkey, and this has got me thinking all the more about it.  It takes time to train any kind of herd protector from what I have read, so I am wondering if I should start looking.  We plan on getting more seriously into our goats and chickens in the coming years, and might even be adding some additional acreage at some point in the next 5 years---might be worth our time to get an LGD pup in the spring and start training it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 6, 2012)

They (coyotes) are VERY bad in our county in NC. What's worse is we now have the "Red Wolf" that is "protected".  The so called red wolf is nothing but a mutt, a hybrid of purposely mating  the wolf with the coyote. Flippin' brilliant! So they look like an 85 lb coyote. Some brilliant knucklehead decided it would be a good idea to bring in coyotes to cut back the deer population.  This is where we need the smiley that shows us "shaking head in disbelief". So instead   .  The dogs were on/off all night.

Pearce as I'm sure ya know from Straws journal we have 2 teams of LGD's. They are worth their weight in gold! I've heard donkeys and llamas are good guardians too. I have heard that sometimes the llamas and donkeys can take to killing the lambs and kids though. I don't think that's the norm. For us that wasn't an option, too expensive to maintain and I've got some younger children that I would worry about around a donkey especially. Dogs are my "past life profession" so I guess its just what I know well.   I would recommend a team though, they work better that way.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 6, 2012)

Pearce - I think you guys would do great with an LGD. If you do go that route you must do alot of reading up about them. They are not like any dog you have ever owned. Even people who have had different breed and been around dog their whole life say that LGD's are a different breed, if you will. I'm sure there are several people here that would love to give you there experiences and some help with owning and raising an LGD. 
I would also recommend a dog for protection rather than other routes just because dogs really are some of the smartest animals on the planet. They know how to tell whats ok and whats not ok. They are also loving and personable. I don't really know how loving a donley or llama is but it can't be more than a dog. haha 

I say think about it some and if you go that route I'll be here backing you up!! I'm pro LGD!! haha


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow, I wonder why you have so many by you. We don't live that far from you and hardly ever see or hear one. And the last one I did see was rather small. I hope it stays that way. Hope they don't become a big issue for you.

Nice to hear you're chillin out!  Love the kids costumes!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 7, 2012)

Lucky you!  We have always had them but this year seems to be their year.  They are so bold too, even coming out in daylight.  A little while back, one was running along the roadside on my way into work, just looking at me like I was in the way.  I am really really working DH to let me get an LGD---he probably will only go for one though and not a team, but I suppose I can always get another one later on when he figures out I am right


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2012)

Love the Costume pics.  JUST TOO CUTE!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2012)

Ahhhh, Saturday is here.  Spent the day so far drinking a lot of coffee and planning out where to plant the river birches I picked on clearance.  $4 per tree and they are about three feet tall.  I am going to put a few on the other side of my doe pasture area to make a shady spot.  The others are going to become a part of my new project (yup, got me another project---ya'll know I can't just stop).

DH has been working a little bit at our neighbor/vet's diary farm helping them to build some feeding stalls.  While they were working, DH noticed an old, round, galvanized wire corn crib sitting out at the back of the property and asked what it was for.  They said it had been sitting there unused for a really really long time so DH asked if he might be able to take it off of their hands to build me an aviary!  Woohoo!  Now it is not a for sure thing yet, but it sounds like they might even just give it to us so we will see.  If so, I am going to work it into the landscaping in the front acre of our property between our arbor/deck and the curved landscape mound that I kind of creates a little privacy from people driving by.   So the other river birches are going to get planted nearby where I envision this thing going so it is both more concealed from people who think that we are a petting zoo and will lend some shade to whatever birds I decide to house in it.  I will have to build an attachment for the birds to go into when the weather is cool but that shouldn't be too hard.

I like quail but I think they would be too small for this, and our vet offered us peacocks but I am not so sure I want them (too loud).  I think I will go for pheasants.  I love the looks of the red gold, yellow, but gosh if I could find some of those impeyan pheasants, that would really be the ticket.  They kind of look like a peacock actually but the ones from hatcheries, yeesh are they pricey.  I'll just keep my eyes open though and see if something locally doesn't pop up.  DH wants some guineas (me too) but I think I would let those free range since they are so good at bug-picking.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow that's great Pearce! I saw one of those corn cribs recently and thought the same thing, it would make a great aviary! That's exciting that you're getting one. I love our silver pheasants, they always make really pretty chirpy sounds and are fun to watch.  Sounds like a fun project, good luck with it!

I love the costume pics too, btw. OMG Ben looks like a little terrorist   And Elliott looks so proud as Abe Lincoln. And Julia, no words can describe that cuteness.


----------



## Symphony (Nov 10, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, Saturday is here.  Spent the day so far drinking a lot of coffee and planning out where to plant the river birches I picked on clearance.  $4 per tree and they are about three feet tall.  I am going to put a few on the other side of my doe pasture area to make a shady spot.  The others are going to become a part of my new project (yup, got me another project---ya'll know I can't just stop).
> 
> DH has been working a little bit at our neighbor/vet's diary farm helping them to build some feeding stalls.  While they were working, DH noticed an old, round, galvanized wire corn crib sitting out at the back of the property and asked what it was for.  They said it had been sitting there unused for a really really long time so DH asked if he might be able to take it off of their hands to build me an aviary!  Woohoo!  Now it is not a for sure thing yet, but it sounds like they might even just give it to us so we will see.  If so, I am going to work it into the landscaping in the front acre of our property between our arbor/deck and the curved landscape mound that I kind of creates a little privacy from people driving by.   So the other river birches are going to get planted nearby where I envision this thing going so it is both more concealed from people who think that we are a petting zoo and will lend some shade to whatever birds I decide to house in it.  I will have to build an attachment for the birds to go into when the weather is cool but that shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> I like quail but I think they would be too small for this, and our vet offered us peacocks but I am not so sure I want them (too loud).  I think I will go for pheasants.  I love the looks of the red gold, yellow, but gosh if I could find some of those impeyan pheasants, that would really be the ticket.  They kind of look like a peacock actually but the ones from hatcheries, yeesh are they pricey.  I'll just keep my eyes open though and see if something locally doesn't pop up.  DH wants some guineas (me too) but I think I would let those free range since they are so good at bug-picking.


Guineas are loud, I like the Pheasant idea.

Looked up those pricey Pheasants and Meyer Hatchery has a pair for 540.00....
http://www.meyerhatchery.com/produc...e Fowl&grd_prodone_filter=PRODUCT_ID = 'JIPS'


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 10, 2012)

I have another project too but mine will have to wait until spring for me school keeps me busy. 
I will be making a quail coop  sometime this spring. I can't wait to see pics when it is all done sounds really pretty.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah I really should probably wait on this one.  We will see how long I can hold out though before doing something that involves drills, saws, air compressors, and band-aids.

I.........am.......spent.    Worked out, planted seven trees, then moved five dump carts full of goat poo laden hay that has been composting over to my moms for her garden.  Need Tylenol.  Goodnight all.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 12, 2012)

Sitting at home feeling icky


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 12, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Sitting at home feeling icky


 Hope you feel better soon Pearce.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Sometimes it is so hard to stay positive.  I  hear the cliches of "Keep your chin up" and similar such phrases playing in the background of my mind this week but it isn't helping much right now.  This too shall pass, my mother always says.   I know it will.  Some of it sooner than other parts of the problems that came to head this week.  Kids academic and medical trouble, my health, educational politics and work, a husband in school full-time .   Sorry for spreading the blah...just needing to vent a bit.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 16, 2012)

I have found that when things are really tough, I sit down and think about all the things I DO HAVE.

No one goes through this life unscathed.  (See my tag line)

Even people who have gobs of money, are good looking, educated, have terrific parents, etc.  have some kind of difficulty to face. 

What does not kill you makes you stronger.  It's true, and so, grit your teeth, and stand tall.

And your Mother is right, this too shall pass.  My Mother said those same things to me years ago.

DonnaBelle


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry you're having a hard time right now...and my Mom said the same thing...guess I won't be telling you to keep your chin up, eh?

Wishing you and your family a good weekend...good health...lots of smiles and hopefully some laughs...humour gets me through those times


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 16, 2012)

It will pass. Sometimes a little slower than we like. We had about a 5 year streak of bad luck here. The good news is you will make it through, you will be stronger for it, and you will have learned a thing or two. Hang in there.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)

I am always here to listen if ya need to vent


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 16, 2012)

:bun
this guy always makes me smile sooo...here he is for ya! It'll get better!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

You all are the best, just so you know.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> You all are the best, just so you know.


Oh Pearce, we know that.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

cant think of anything no cliche to say.  

well..........Sometimes I will take a real hot bubble bath and paint my toenails while singing "The Yellow Submarine" at the top of my lungs.  It doesnt make me feel any better, but it makes everyone around me REALLY REALLY want me to feel better.

jes sayin'


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

You are cracking me up tonight, RTG and SHK!    I think i just might do a bath---not sure about the singing but only on account of I don't want to wake up kids.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

But Pearce wouldn't your kids make you feel better?? hehe


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh definitely   My middle demon, I mean, loving son, tried to make me cheer me up this morning after we got to my school by playing a game of hide and seek with me in the school.  Yeah, but he forgot to tell me.  I was freaking out trying to figure out where he had gone (I thought he was just using the restroom but guess not).    

They do make me laugh though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

That's scary.

I hope you did get some smiles from the fine folks here though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Lots of smiles here 

And really, the kids are great.  Even when they are stinkers, they manage to do something that I can secretly smile about.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Had to go back to see if I had told this story and I don't see it so I don't think I did.

A bit back, I was washing dishes and watching my three kids play outside with the goats.  It was just precious, all three of them, running and giggling, goats bouncing around them.  DH pulled up in the driveway, just getting back from a class, and I could see he was doing the same as me, just admiring the scene of happy, playing, kids.

I stepped away from the sink to put something up, and hear DH SCREAMING something, so I glance back out to see my boy standing on the top of the play set we have in the goat yard.  His back was to me but still quite obvious what he is doing, as I see my other son, hands up and face in disgusted shock as he tried to block the sudden "rain".  Yup, he peed on his brother.  His explanation---it was an accident.  I had to put him in time out before talking it out with him just so I could go die laughing somewhere he couldn't hear me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Had to go back to see if I had told this story and I don't see it so I don't think I did.
> 
> A bit back, I was washing dishes and watching my three kids play outside with the goats.  It was just precious, all three of them, running and giggling, goats bouncing around them.  DH pulled up in the driveway, just getting back from a class, and I could see he was doing the same as me, just admiring the scene of happy, playing, kids.
> 
> I stepped away from the sink to put something up, and hear DH SCREAMING something, so I glance back out to see my boy standing on the top of the play set we have in the goat yard.  His back was to me but still quite obvious what he is doing, as I see my other son, hands up and face in disgusted shock as he tried to block the sudden "rain".  Yup, he peed on his brother.  His explanation---it was an accident.  I had to put him in time out before talking it out with him just so I could go die laughing somewhere he couldn't hear me.


As a mom of 3 boys I can enjoy that story and imagine it happening here! I wouldn't put it past my boys to do something similar. They already have no hesitation to peeing outside. Usually mine have a certain tree they use though and like to aim at the hole at the bottom of it. Gotta love boys! Kids in general can brighten your day even though they'll drive you nuts on occasion too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

OMG that is too funny!!!

oOh and hey, boys are made to pee outside. It's in our DNA.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

hehe, boys and their pee habits.

I potty trained my youngest with Cheerios.  We would play "sink the battleship" and when he was "on target", he would get an M&M and I would have a still clean toilet. YAY!

This worked great until my lil sister came to stay with me for a weekend (she was 12 at the time).  Because I am the loving big sister that I am,  I gave her her favorite breakfast........cheerios with bannanas.

Then I heard my two year old scream "BATTLE SHRIMP" (battleship, ya know). 

OH the horror that clutched my heart as I turned around too late.....he was already standing in his seat and the pants were down, and well, it was just too late to do anything but fall in the  floor and laugh until I needed to sink the battleship.

Then about the time I regained my composure, my hubby walked into the kitchen, only to have my VERY irritated little sis stomp past him in a huff.  Sooooooo, I kid you not.........Hubby turns to me and says "Who pi$$ed in her Cheerios this morning?"

oh golly. It did me in.  My stomach was sore for a couple days.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> hehe, boys and their pee habits.
> 
> I potty trained my youngest with Cheerios.  We would play "sink the battleship" and when he was "on target", he would get an M&M and I would have a still clean toilet. YAY!
> 
> ...


   I have so got to quit reading BYH for the night. My own stomach is going to be sore from all the laughing!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> hehe, boys and their pee habits.
> 
> I potty trained my youngest with Cheerios.  We would play "sink the battleship" and when he was "on target", he would get an M&M and I would have a still clean toilet. YAY!
> 
> ...


HAHA that is gross but very funny. You're DH made it even funnier though!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

These stories are too funny!

oh and Straw... that doesn't mean you pee out the fri**en window, or on the back of the warehouse! You are setting bad examples for all my boys!!!  I agree ALL boys/men whatever you really want to call yourselves SHOULD pee outside in an outhouse!

Glad your smilin' Pearce!

RTG- everyone thinks your over at the neighbors "blessin"her out!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> These stories are too funny!
> 
> oh and Straw... that doesn't mean you pee out the fri**en window, or on the back of the warehouse! You are setting bad examples for all my boys!!!  I agree ALL boys/men whatever you really want to call yourselves SHOULD pee outside in an outhouse!
> 
> ...


Hey!! When the bathrooms are full I'm peeing out MY window. Or off the porch, or the deck, or the roof of the house, or the top of the warehouse, oron  the back of the warehouse, or on the trees to make the male dogs mad...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

We have five people  and one bathroom..........there's been mornings when I have had to tell one of these men to hurry it up or I'll be headin' to the barn............

I am a woman that had two long hard labors......when I say I gotta go, it means NOW.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> We have five people  and one bathroom..........there's been mornings when I have had to tell one of these men to hurry it up or I'll be headin' to the barn............
> 
> I am a woman that had two long hard labors......when I say I gotta go, it means NOW.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Ditto!!  And I'll admit it---I have a leaning log out behind the poultry barn that I wouldn't recommend anyone sit on because when I get to working and am covered in dirt and nasty, I am not about to go inside just because I'm, well, ill equipped .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

LOL Ya'll are too funny.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Ditto!!  And I'll admit it---I have a leaning log out behind the poultry barn that I wouldn't recommend anyone sit on because when I get to working and am covered in dirt and nasty, I am not about to go inside just because I'm, well, ill equipped .


I'm a barnyard diva.  I cut the bottom off a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Ohhh that is a great idea!!  I think I'll use the yellow one DH has a bunch of golf balls in (he doesn't even play and have no clue where the balls came from so I figure fair game for a proper yard facility.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm not sure how to respond to these last several posts here. LOL I'm used to it from dudes but not from the gals. hehe

I'm going to bed and wanted to say Night and thanks for the laughs. I've been laughing for the last 60-90 minutes now!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to respond to these last several posts here. LOL I'm used to it from dudes but not from the gals. hehe
> 
> I'm going to bed and wanted to say Night and thanks for the laughs. I've been laughing for the last 60-90 minutes now!!


Night!!  I think I am gonna do a bath and movie and do the same.  DH has classes until 11 on Fridays so except for the snoring mutt and my laughing, it is really quiet here.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)

It has been a great night hanging with all of ya I have missed it


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

G'night Kiko.

Pearce.....if you really wanna have a proper outdoor facility, duct tape on the edges can really soften things up for the tush.  Of course, you can take one of those swimming pool noodle things, cut it to length and cut a slit in it.  Slip it on the top of the bucket and duck tape it in place.

Now, before you go thinking I am totally off my rocker.......We used to go on long camping trips, and I was never good at the whole squatting thing.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Night AP. 

Night John boy. 

I just might have to "borrow" a swimming noodle from mom's pool


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 17, 2012)

Heading out to do some prep work for church next week.  I need to trim Lily's hooves and might do a light scissor trim of her beard, and tail, just to make it neat.  Then trim our bantam rooster Nugget and silkie hen Clara's nails to prevent accidental scratches.  I think I will do another parasite dusting too just to be sure they don't have any creepy crawlies, then will wait until next Friday to wash them all up.

I am trying to figure out some kind of easy to set up pen system to let kids pet them but keep my animals contained too.  I am thinking a few simple wood posts with wire stapled to them might do it.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 17, 2012)

Darn I didn't realize there was a party going on in here last night  I said "party" not "potty."  Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 17, 2012)

I think they must have all been a bit "punchy"! Maybe too much buck smell...went to their heads!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL, potty party.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 17, 2012)

I made some headway in the barn today, even though I took my time and tried to just enjoy this beautiful weather too.  I moved our batch meat chicks into the big pens today and out of the brooder.  They are loving the space.  We have lost some this time around due to cold weather heating complications.  I have never done birds in the winter before and I again.  They are for the freezer but it feels awful to have them die because of the learning curve on my part.  

After I cleaned out the nasty brooder box (meat chick poo is so much grosser than layer chick poo), I worked on setting up a kind of creep feeder inside the layer coop for our baby Buff Orpingtons and Black Copper Marans.  At first, I had an old laundry basket in there for them to scoot into to get a private meal away from the big birds and have a refuge from them in case it got ugly during the introductions.  I replaced it with a wooden box and wire lid though (no pics of it) because the basket didn't seem sturdy enough or big enough for them to fit comfortably inside.

So now for the really amazing part. I had been working inside the layer coop for about an hour, washing the waterer, raking out the corners under the roosting bars, and then watching the baby birds get adjusted to their new home...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...and then I happen to glance up at the roosting bars.  






I do NOT know how it took me so long to see this since it was right there when I come in the door but I so still in awe of the talent one of my hens has going on.  See, I have just been thinking this hen was a total dip because she almost daily climbs to the very top roosting bar and then lays an egg, which of course falls to the ground and breaks   Turns out, she was just working on developing her ability to lay an egg in such a way that it would fall to the second rung, land in a plopsy, and stick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Yeah, I realize I might be a little too entertained by a chicken egg stuck to a poop.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 17, 2012)

that's great!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 17, 2012)

Funny!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 17, 2012)

That's funny!! Kinda gross where it is (we've got chickens too. I know how it is. :/ ) But if I went out and saw that there I would DIE!! LOL


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Nov 17, 2012)

poor hen needs a bucket with a pool noodle..........


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I just had to put my three year old back in bed because she got up to see why I was laughing so loud.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That's funny!! Kinda gross where it is (we've got chickens too. I know how it is. :/ ) But if I went out and saw that there I would DIE!! LOL


Gross is an understatement!  I have an ice scraper designated just for that wall and the bars.  Wish I could bucket train them!


----------



## HankTheTank (Nov 17, 2012)

At the farm I used to work at/where my brother works we had a designated "Fart Bucket"...you can probably guess what it was used for! No pool noodle around the edge though...may have to suggest that! 

(And no, I never used it!)


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 18, 2012)

Eww, but cool


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Nov 18, 2012)

T H A T...is a good one!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 19, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wish the would keep it to themselves. LOL


----------



## verkagj (Nov 20, 2012)

Such good farm fun!!! I couldn't get the Internet to load pages yesterday (too much traffic and too slow a link) on our 128K link so I missed out on the potty party. What city folk miss out on...farm humor.

Just wait until the boys pee on the electric fence!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

It is my mom's birthday so we are doing dinner at my place tonight, my grandmother is flying in from Missouri ans she be here around 6:30, and I thought to myself this morning that it would be such a smooth day.  Until the phone rang at the end of my study hall and DH told me that our bank had called because someone had tried to use my debit card to buy $2500 dollars worth of French jewelry and then another high dollar attempt somewhere else.  Thank goodness that I have fraud protection and they blocked the transaction (they kind of know I only shop at WalMart or TSC, and never have I spent that kind of cash).  But then the aftermath---had to take my kids with me to the bank to fill out paperwork and order a different card, then was sent to two different police stations to file a fraud report and was then told I should just go home and call the county sheriff to come out to my house to take the report, and I am fit to be tied because even if i file it, I doubt they will do anything to track this person down.  I might do something though, because they did try to use it to pay their cable bill so I bet they have something on record.  Worth a shot.  But ARG!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow...  did you know your debit card was even missing? How stressful!  Hopefully they will find the person through the cable bill!

  Hopefully you will have some time over the next few days to just "breathe".


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow Pearce, that's crazy. I hope they find that jerk and I hope all is well there. It's got to be a bit stressful.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank god for small favors that they caught it


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I am soooo grateful for my credit union catching this and not letting it go through-I'd have been well beyond overdrawn.  My card isn't even missing which is bothering me even more---how did they get my card number?  All of their attempted transaction were done online.  I don't really shop online, except for Amazon.com sometimes which I thought was safe.  I have heard of people snapping pictures of people using their cards at stores.  I don't know if I will ever find out which is so annoying to say the least, because at if I knew, then I could maybe do something to ensure that it doesn't happen again.

Dinner went well tonight and mom was so happy to have all of her kids and grandkids there to celebrate (even if it was a bit loud   ).  DH made her cake since I was busy taking care of card drama.  He makes such pretty cakes for such a rugged guy.

And just a few pics that make me smile...

Mom (Dianne) and my niece (baby Dianne---my brother named her after my mom)





Note the fire extinguisher    54 candles puts out a lot of heat!





And a pile of my kids have a tickle fight in a pile of corn leaves...oh those little stinkers melt my heart.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 20, 2012)

That's really crappy about your card - but great your CU caught it!

That picture of your kids is beyond cute


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 21, 2012)

Your mom looks so young and pretty,  you must REALLY be young!  Looks like a nice birthday and a swell cake.

I just had my PAYPAL account hacked into recently! I thought that was really secure. But I caught it right away and Paypal refunded my money immediately. Whew! I guess things just aren't safe anymore online. Changing your password frequently may help. I don't do that though, because I can't remember all of them! Glad they caught your hacker right away.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

I wish I could claim "really young" but I will have to go with young-ish since I am celebrating 29 this year for the third time   .  Good genes and healthy living are her fountain of youth-she does look great for a women halfway through her 50s.  I sure hope I age that well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I wish I could claim "really young" but I will have to go with young-ish since I am celebrating 29 this year for the third time   .  Good genes and healthy living are her fountain of youth-she does look great for a women halfway through her 50s.  I sure hope I age that well.


  I don't even remember my 30's 

I love the "big bird" pic.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey now don't ya'll mess with Big Bird or PBS!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh, I wasn't even thinking that.  No political digs intended, just a funny picture


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 22, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh, I wasn't even thinking that.  No political digs intended, just a funny picture


We know that. lol It is funny though. I like the picture.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

Ahhhhh     Awesome weather, great family time, and a bountiful dinner.  Happy day here.  Now I am going slip my wired kids into bed, sneak an extra slice of rhubarb cake, and do some crocheting while I watch a movie with DH.  Hope you all had a great day too.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 25, 2012)

:bun :bun I hope you had a great holiday


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 25, 2012)

Back to work tomorrow.  Four more weeks until my favorite time of year.  The holidays both stress me out and turn me into a kid again.  I love the making goodies with the kids, finding them a present that makes their eyes light up, watching them decorate the tree (they put all of the red balls in one spot just about but that is what makes it beautiful).

Thanksgiving went pretty smoothly.  My grandmother came in from Missouri and we went to my mom's house for the big meal.  Turkey, homemade cranberry sauce, yams, green bean casserole....and I will be working out for the next four weeks to take care of those extra pounds   I have been trying so hard to keep off the weight and this time of year is killer.   

We also got to celebrate grandma's 85th birthday and my niece's 1st birthday (same day).  Grandma loved all the homemade cards and cake and Baby D---that little pudgy girl melts my heart.  She sat on my floor ate her little smash cake her mom baker for her, making the mess all one year olds do when they are given that kind of freedom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








My parents left this morning to go to a Colts game (they won!) and Grandma flew back home, and we left to have an eventful day at church.  They asked us to bring in a goat and a few chickens to set up a little display/petting area for a fundraiser they are doing.  So we washed and dried livestock, filed down our bantam rooster's nails, and then pulled up to church with a loaded trailer of hay and tarps.  Didn't get any pics once things got started because we were so busy helping kids and talking to them about animal care, but snagged a few of my kids helping to get things set up beforehand.  The chicken did great, and Lily was okay.  After awhile, she started acting very protective of me and my older son and I had her lie down.  If we do this again next year, I might bring in a few baby goats instead.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2012)

I have an IU conference tomorrow in South Bend.  Should be fun.  Unlike a lot of conferences I have to go to, this is one that I know I will enjoy.  They have such great material on how to get students to read more deeply and create original writing ideas.  the presenters are talented and actually work in the classroom everyday-not just fluff book publishers who think because they sat in a classroom, that they know how to conduct one (gosh, maybe I can fly and repair an airplane since I have ridden in them  ).  

Getting ready for tomorrow wasn't so great though.  Because of the abundance of meetings I have to attend in the next month, I have had to do some serious revamping of my curriculum to make sure that the students don't get lost in the lessons I have to leave for a sub.  I loathe being out of the classroom.  Not just because it is more work than being there (because I have to write out a script of everything I would say and do and basically train a sub via notes on how to explain research writing or Shakespeare or how to turn on and use the projector in 32 easy steps), but it is hard on the kids too. 

I hate when I get back and find those students who are not exactly thrilled with school in the first place all flustered and frustrated because things maybe didn't go as smoothly as I had hoped or were confusing.  Our subs are absolutely fabulous and I have done that job and don't blame them a bit-it is just the way it is when you try to teach someone else's material.  The thing that really irritates me is that the majority of these conferences and meetings are what my students would call "busy work".  Not helpful, beneficial, or necessary.  I work hard and don't believe in doing things halfway.  One conference here or there is nothing to fret over, but when I start to have to be out once a week and sometimes more, that is too much for any teacher to still do the job the way it should be done.  Whatcha gonna do though other than keep on trying and do the best you can with the hand you have, right.  

To end on a more positive note though, I am so so thrilled that we will be getting an LGD from Poorboy's litter.  We chose a solid white male and are naming him Charlie.  I smile every time I think about that sweet little thing.  I think that pups are usually weaned and ready by 8-10 weeks and he is 3 now so we have awhile yet before he comes home but it will give me time to keep reading up on the breed and how to train him properly.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Had a nice day today.  I got an extra half hour of sleep, then a calm countryside drive to the conference.  It was very good and I have some great stuff to take back to class.  It got cut an hour short though---the whole university and surrounding areas lost power (someone said it was a car accident but I am not sure what happened).  We had windows in the room we were in but they closed the campus and we all had to leave.  

So I came home a little early and worked on the three blankets I am crocheting as Christmas gifts for my mom and dad, my father-in-law, and my mother-in-law.  I am not entirely sure I will get all three done on time though   I have them started pretty well but someone might get an IOU and piece of yarn.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Enjoy your journal so much Pearce...and I have to say....your children are just too adorable


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Bonbean.  I really like having a place to journal.  It is so cathartic to be able to just write, be it about work, or kids, or goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Have  I mentioned I am really happy right now?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2012)

Funny how there are some journals you just check in on!  I read quite a few but don't usually post.
Always enjoy the pics!
Have to laugh when I saw the family gathering pics and particularly the one with your mom. I realized I am just about old enough to be your mom. :/ I didn't take that too well...especially since your mom looks so good!  

Happy for you and your family, you will enjoy your new addition.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Aw Southern, when I look to my mom, grandmothers, aunts and all of the beauty of age on their faces, it makes me smile.  Age is an honor, one full of memories, irreplaceable wisdom and experience.  I know without a doubt that you a beauty, in and out.    Hey, that rhymed!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 29, 2012)

Ohhh look at the puppers!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2012)

Cuddly puppy


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2012)

Chicken troubles  :/  I will never ever again raise broilers in the winter.  It seemed like a good idea since they are heat sensitive so the cooler weather made sense but this has been one pricey learning experience and is more than a little disheartening.  I started out with 54 chicks and they were doing great for about two weeks!  I had them out in an improvised large brooder (have a pic of it earlier in the journal) and all we fine.

Then I went out to find 9 of them dead in the corner of the box!  No clue why, even though I have had chickens for 8 years.  I thought maybe they were too cold and had huddled to closely together and killed each other so I did some rearranging.  We lost a few more that we looking pretty rough that night but I thought fixed the issue.

Nope.  8 more died a few days later in the corner opposite the heat lamps, trying to get away from the heat this time I suppose.   

I did some more rearranging, hung the heat lamps in the middle of the pen, and all was fine and dandy then until this week.  They are getting good sized, but not quite to butcher weight.  On Monday, I went out and noticed two sitting off by themselves, acting kind of tired.  I shooed them back towards the rest of the flock and mentioned do DH.  When he went out to check on them midday, one had died, just layed out flat on its side.  The other died by the next morning.  

DH then noted Thursday that another was acting off.  He picked it up and its legs felt cold so he tucked it under the heat lamp and watched it, but it looked tired and it had died by the next time he went out to check on them.  And then I found another one had croaked when I went out for chores.

I have no idea what is wrong.  They are not sick acting, no eye nastiness or sneezing, and they came from a hatchery that tests for diseases.  I feel like a chicken murderer here (despite that we are going to be putting them into the freezer, I don't want them to suffer or not do all I can for them in the meantime) but have read all of my books, looked online, and the only thing I have found was that they are very temperature sensitive.  I sure hope we can keep the remaining 29 alive for a few more weeks.  And any pointers are more than welcome


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

I am not chicken expert but I would think that that is a disease. I don't think that is a heat lamp issue. Sorry about it all though. I hope the rest are good.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

So sorry about your chickens 

Could be a temperature thing or a disease they arrived with???  No clue.

Now I'm rethinking when to bring my chicks out of this office brooder and into a shed brooder with a heat lamp...we've gone down into the 20s a few nights already...they are only 2 weeks old and getting pretty feathered already, but now...I think I may just keep them in here for longer than I'd intended just in case that was your problem and mine are pretty young 

I won't be incubating and hatching ever again in winter....I've always waited for warmer weather so that they go out sooner and less mess to clean so many times a day.  

Hope you don't lose anymore!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Pearce, 
What is the age of the broilers? What is the position at death, what is their weight? 
All hatcheries do testing however that does not guarantee anything, the only diseases that are mandatory for the hatcheries are Pullorum/Typhoid and Avian Influenza. I will not mention them on here but in the past 3 years 3 of the main/big hatcheries have had a great deal of issues. It's not a cutdown of the hatcheries, that's why I won't name them, but unfortunately many are not quick to admit or rectify a problem. 

Bio-security is the greatest risk for any poultry keeper. Most really don't know how serious it is and not following a strict program can bring diseases right in. 

You can pm me if you'd like. Poultry and disease prevention is my farms focus. Taking one of the birds to your state lab is a real good idea.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 1, 2012)

I had a similar issue with the first batch of my turkeys. Hope it works out


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 1, 2012)

Last summer I bought 25 white meat chicken day olds.  They looked healthy and did real well for a couple weeks.  Then they started dropping one by one.  No symptoms, not sick, just boom and dead.  I am down to one hen left.  I know the stupid fox got a couple of them, but most of them just died for no apparent reason.  I made up my mind I will never buy chicks again.  If I can't hatch em, I will do without them.  I am sorry you are having this problem, but I doubt very much it is anything you could have controlled.  

BJ


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 1, 2012)

So sorry Pearce about your chick problems. What a bummer, not to mention the expense. It stinks to see your profits going out the window.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

We got them on 10/26 so that puts them at 5 weeks old.  The little ones, I know died due to heating problems and my lack of experience is to blame.  These older ones though?  No sneezing, no symptoms of any illness, and then when I find them, they are lying on their stomachs, some with legs under them and one with the back legs out.  It is like they just went to sleep and died.  And they are not under the heat source at all, but have moved away from it altogether.  I have not ever ordered from this hatchery before and found another post on BYC where someone is having a similar issue.  It makes me suspect that there might be something going on.  Not so sure it is an illness, but it could be or it could be that their stock is not as hardy or well-bred.  

Without any of the other symptoms I would think I'd see with other bird diseases, the only illness I can think of is coccidiosis.  We only treat them for the first two weeks since these are for meat.  I don't see any signs of them have that issue either but it is one of those that can be hard to catch sometimes.  The other thing, I wonder, is if their hearts are giving out?  

I am thinking I might try to raise my own birds in the spring from what we hatch ourselves.  I do keep these birds in our new poultry barn, separate from our layer flock, because they are from an outside source but that still runs the risk of bringing something onto my property.  I like the meat though and it does take longer to raise other breeds but I hear other breeds taste better too.  So much to learn and consider.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2012)

I was wondering about cocci. The other thing is if they are cornish cross (you probably already know this) you must remove feed after so many hours. I was wondering if you had done your own necropsy? I have lost a few birds that suddenly gorged themselves and choked to death.

S and G poultry does sell heritage meat birds. They also go beyond NPIP protocol. They DO test for MG/MS etc!

We have had all 4 different meat birds. They are NOT like the Frankenstein Cornish cross. They do grow slower. We had Heritage white, Rainbow, Red ranger, Turken NN. I won't do the rainbows again. The Turkens are delicious but are slower growing. The turkens are better hand plucked as their skin is extremely delicate and the pluckers can tear them. These Turkens ARE NOT your "normal" turkens. We kept some of the rangers and turkens out to breed out. They are giant, the girls just started to lay. We got ours in June. We honestly did not have great results but I believe that was due to an extreme heat wave of 100+ degrees for 3 straight weeks with no rain, and they just didn't want to really eat. We had the same problems witt=h our breeding/laying stock. They are also free ranged in a seperate field from my breeding and laying stock. The Heritage whites were all around 7-8 lbs .  This was the only place I found that has MG/MS free birds. Their customer service was great and they throw in extra birds in case there is a loss due to shipping. 

Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks all.  Two more are dying right now   I did not know about the food limiting and feel like a fool for it.  I just went out and took the feed away and will be timing out how much food access they have from now on.  I just PMd with this question but I will post it here too.  I think their hearts are failing.

I sat watching and holding the ones that are going right now and noticed that their combs and skin are a purple-blue tone instead of pink-red which makes me think they are not getting oxygen---heart failure is what I found in looking this up.  I know that these birds can have trouble with that but will limiting their food intake help?  Is there anything else to be done that any of you might know about?

So bummed right now...I am thinking I might just process them all even though they aren't up to the ideal weight and just be done with this for now.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Awww...I'm so sorry 

I have no clue what more you could be doing.  If it is heart failure, nothing you could do


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry about the feeling of not knowing.

Definitely limit their food.  I raised broilers one time, and did not have a good experience.  We then went to raising the extra roosters ourselves.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 1, 2012)

Aww that's so sad. Sorry Pearce


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the hugs and advice.  I had my dad put one out of it's misery that was going and when I went out earlier, the other had died.  That one I am sure had a heart attack---legs in the air, on its back, blue comb, just like all the descriptions.  I am looking into possibly testing to make sure we are not dealing with something else (so far though, the one state lab I found charges $88 for a necropsy and additional for individual tests).  I might call my vet to take a look to get his thoughts too.  I wonder if he could put a steth on any that starting getting blue and see if there is anything heart-wise that he can hear.    

And SBC thanks so much for all of the info today and I am really thinking over some things right now regarding how we raise our meat and keep our birds safe.  We looked up turkens by the way....  Some of the pics we saw looks, well...like they really should be wearing pants on their necks to keep from being indecent.    We may try them at some point to see how we like the meat but I can already hear the wisecracks from DH, my dad, brother, and sons.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

Sharing a few articles on Blue-Comb   

_Link to one..._
http://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/IND43894732/PDF

_And another..._

Bluecomb is a disease that can occur in chickens, turkeys, and quail. It is also known as pullet disease, avian monocytosis, new wheat disease, X-disease, summer disease, and mud fever. It occurs most commonly in hot summer months, usually between June and November, and affects young birds under 2 years of age.

  Avian vets have worked for years to determine the cause of bluecomb. The disease resembles an infection in the way it travels through a flock of birds. In most cases it is a *disturbance of the metabolic system*, although a virus is a suspected cause.

  D. E. Stover, of the California Department of Agriculture, Sacramento, CA found the virus of Newcastle disease in outbreaks of bluecomb, so several people associate bluecomb with the virus of Newcastle. This is a faulty theory, since there are several possible causes of bluecomb. Birds in early stages of the Luekosis disease often develop a bluecomb, several other things including staphylococcal and streptococcal infections and infections of the intestinal tract, can cause a blue comb. There is also a possibility that Bluecomb is caused by a *mineral imbalance*.

Although there are precautions that you can take against bluecomb, you can not prevent it completely. Because it has been discovered that bluecomb is *usually due to poor breeding, hatchery birds are more susceptible* to bluecomb than farm birds.

 The symptoms of bluecomb will change depending on the severity of the birds illness. Possible symptoms could include depression, loss of appetite, blue/black comb and wattles, sour crop, and drop in egg production. A large majority of birds recover from this ailment if treated properly, however up to 80% of a flock can be killed if neglected. You can never tell if your birds case is fatal or not until the very end, so it is always best to treat your bird as soon as possible to prevent death.

 After an outbreak of Bluecomb, it is vital to make sure that your birds have ample supply of clean, cold water, and grain. Molasses can be helpful, as well as some form of potassium. Antibiotics, such as Aureomycin, Terramycin, Streptomycin, Duramycin, and penicillin, are highly advised for the well being of your flock.

Bluecomb can be fatal, but it does not have to be. If you just treat your birds properly and administer the proper antibiotics, bluecomb does not need to be any more dangerous than a head cold.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey Turkens are cool birds. I only like them as meat bird though. If you have them as layers, they are so dumb. And they bite!! But as meat birds....yum


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 1, 2012)

I have raised several batches of cornish cross babies. 

I usually only lose a few at the baby stage, when one or 2 get trampled by others walking on their necks while they are sleeping. I don't let them sit in front of feeders....ours have to range to eat food that we put in small piles on the ground....when the food is gone, they have to get up and move. I raise mine longer than average, 6-9 months and they are huge, but not as big as if we had let them sit in front feeders and not move. Their meat is a little firmer and if you want softer meat, less exercise or earlier butchering are recommended. 

I don't usually use the medicated food either, but if coccidia is a problem,  you definitely want to.

Your birds might have cocidia or possibly some other disease, but they aren't bred for longevity. Their hearts might be just giving out. 

Just curious, are they fed GMO corn or soy at all? Survival rates could be much lower if GMOs are present in their feed or if the pellets/crumbles/processed foods contain GMOs.

Sorry to hear about losing your babies. Hope the rest make it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

LOL, yeah they probably taste great.  They just look---inappropriate


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

They are better than these!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

DH is eating a bowl of cereal and just glanced over and says EEWWWW.  I tried to show him and he said not until he is done eating.   Are those yours?  Do they usually molt like that?  I'd be the women with goats in turtlenecks and turkens in t-shirts if those were here


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> DH is eating a bowl of cereal and just glanced over and says EEWWWW.  I tried to show him and he said not until he is done eating.   Are those yours?  Do they usually molt like that?  I'd be the women with goats in turtlenecks and turkens in t-shirts if those were here


Yeah they are nasty. 

No way. You couldn't pay me to keep those. And they are nto molting. That's just how they are, all the time.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey! No pluck chickens, I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> After an outbreak of Bluecomb, it is vital to make sure that your birds have ample supply of clean, cold water, and grain. Molasses can be helpful, as well as some form of potassium. Antibiotics, such as Aureomycin, Terramycin, Streptomycin, Duramycin, and penicillin, are highly advised for the well being of your flock.
> 
> Bluecomb can be fatal, but it does not have to be. If you just treat your birds properly and administer the proper antibiotics, bluecomb does not need to be any more dangerous than a head cold.


The problem I see here is treating them if they are meatbirds. If anti-biotics are used there is a withdrawal period.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 2, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey Turkens are cool birds. I only like them as meat bird though. If you have them as layers, they are so dumb. And they bite!! But as meat birds....yum


I had a turken cockeral. Showed signs of a breedin' roo at like 5 weeks. Very mature. Man that was one mean b*st*rd. Chased other chicks, couldn't be housed with certain ones. But... I miss him XD XD. I do NOT know why, but I liked him XD

I hate the ones with bow ties though, its either have a naked neck or not, CHOOSE!!! XD

Also those bald chickens.

Now call me crazy, but I find them cute. XD. No idea! But I do! The person who created them specifically bred them so that you don't have to pluck feathers and there'd be 'less pollution from chicken feathers', no idea but thats what I heard XD. I guess for large scale meat birds??? Imagine... A bald cornish. NOW those would be a popular meat bird!! No plucking, fast growth. Woot!

Straw ~ You couldn't pay me to keep a goat with a Elvis do


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 2, 2012)

Turken (Naked Necks), you either love them or you hate them.  I am on the love Turken side.  I purchaseed a few one year.  I have been able to determine which eggs are theirs and have been hatching them, the roosters in the pen they are in are pure White Leghorns.  I have produced some really nice white turkens that lay beautiful large eggs and lots of them.  Size and frequency of the leghorns, but not a white egg, a vary pale brown egg.  Yeah, some people come here athey are really grossed out by them, but they lay lots of eggs and for the egg selling business, that is good.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 2, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that is a problem.  Were these laying birds, I could see treating them and holding eggs.  But for a meat bird, I really don't want antibiotics to even touch that bird if I can avoid it.  

I will be checking the mineral content of my feed and check into supplements too, but I don't feel at this point that I would order from this company again.  I had great success with the last place I ordered from and only got these because they were on sale (you get what you pay for sometimes).  Not that I am faultless though and I have learned from this so I guess the added expense was an investment in my practices.

1) Always look into the reputation and testing procedures of any hatchery.
2) Winter is not an easy time of year to raise meat chicks
3) When ordering birds in numbers larger than 25, like say 50, split the group into two brooder areas.
4) Put the heat source in the center of the brooding area NOT in a corner where birds can pile on top of each other and crush birds at the bottom of the pile.
5) Give them limitless, clean water but do not give them unrestricted access to food (It seems that 12 hours on, 12 hours off is the recommendation I am reading most frequently).

And I am sure there are more things I should add to this "lessons learned" list but I haven't had any coffee yet


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, the BEST way to learn anything is from mistakes. I strongly believe in that and when something does happen I try to never get down about it, instead I learn as much as I can about it. Then I know more than I did before and I can help other with the same thing. Sometimes these are the best thing that can happen to us.

In the end you'll end up learning from this and you'll be able to raise good healthy meat bird without issues and the best part is you can share your knowledge with others.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

X 2 what Straw said!!!  There is a learning curve, and even with all the reading and study...hands on learning is invaluable!!!  Didn't realize how far behind on the learning curve we were with our sheep and made some big boo boos that we don't make anymore.  BYH has helped us so very much...your awful experience will probably benefit not only you down the road, but all of us still learning.  I've learned a great deal from your ordeal, if that helps?

Still...hard and very sad when this happens...hugs to you Pearce


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the support.  We butchered the rest today, except one that was starting to look purple and act off which we put down.  I didn't want it to suffer.  Cleaned and bleached everything and will be taking a break from raising meat birds until Spring at least.  

On other animal front, DinDin, our meat goat, is getting big.  He is really taking off now, getting some height and size on him.  Every time I go out, he looks bigger to me (not fat bigger but just overall sizewise).  We have him mostly on hay and what is left of the pasture, with a daily ration of feed.  He is kind of dumb acting though, and I think my does think he is their pet or something.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 2, 2012)

I was wondering about DinDin. Glad he's getting bigger.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> He is kind of dumb acting though, and I think my does think he is their pet or something.


  I was wondering about him about a week ago! Funny how you mentioned him.

Oh yeah... I almost forgot Penedasenca (Partridge) and Emporadenesa(White)  mine lay a brick red egg. Most pics of their eggs just don't come out good. If I start my farm journal I'll post a pic.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

Those are beautiful eggs and birds!  I seriously need some of those (I think DH would disagree but my vote counts twice, right?).  I have just fallen in love with the dark eggs.  We have Barnevelders, Cuckoo Marans, and now Black Copper Marans.  Only one is what I guess they'd consider "show quality" but I don't care.  They are awesome birds and their pretty eggs always make me happy.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

I think I don't know how to sit still.    First, for Christmas, I got a great deal on a circulated air incubator with an egg turner, and I can't wait to give it to the kids.  My oldest boy especially is just going to love it.  He keeps asking for animals for Christmas (a fish, a lizard, another cat, a puppy in addition to Charlie, a baby goat---the kid is as bad as I am!) Figured, not as cool a gift as it could be filled with eggs that are about to hatch so I gathered up some fertile Marans eggs and set them yesterday.  With any luck, they'll be a few popping open Christmas day or thereabouts.  We have never had any of our own eggs hatch so should be fun for all.

Then, my grandmother, one from Missouri, sent us an early present---$100 Menards gift card!  Does she know her audience or what!  Off to the store and got all of the outlets, fixtures, and wiring we need to run electric to our poultry barn properly.  Last December/January, I built and painted my chicken coop for the layers.  This year, I'll be helping DH run wiring.  Who says winter is the off season?  

Well, I think I better do a few chores and play GI Joes with Ben and El now that I am home from el Stupido conference.  DH took Julia to the doc (ear infection I am sure) so it just me and the boys tonight.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 5, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I think I don't know how to sit still.    First, for Christmas, I got a great deal on a circulated air incubator with an egg turner, and I can't wait to give it to the kids.  My oldest boy especially is just going to love it.  He keeps asking for animals for Christmas (a fish, a lizard, another cat, a puppy in addition to Charlie, a baby goat---the kid is as bad as I am!) Figured, not as cool a gift as it could be filled with eggs that are about to hatch so I gathered up some fertile Marans eggs and set them yesterday.  With any luck, they'll be a few popping open Christmas day or thereabouts.  We have never had any of our own eggs hatch so should be fun for all.
> 
> Then, my grandmother, one from Missouri, sent us an early present---$100 Menards gift card!  Does she know her audience or what!  Off to the store and got all of the outlets, fixtures, and wiring we need to run electric to our poultry barn properly.  Last December/January, I built and painted my chicken coop for the layers.  This year, I'll be helping DH run wiring.  Who says winter is the off season?
> 
> Well, I think I better do a few chores and play GI Joes with Ben and El now that I am home from el Stupido conference.  DH took Julia to the doc (ear infection I am sure) so it just me and the boys tonight.


Wow! That is awesome!

Just a tip for your first hatch... Unless you have a proffesinal candler, and not a flashlight, DO NOT throw away 'thought-to-be-dead' eggs. Learned that the hard way. Also, wait at least 3 days after hatch day before throwing them out.... I almost gave up on mine when she was
4 days late... Hatched on the 4th day


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 5, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I think I don't know how to sit still.    First, for Christmas, I got a great deal on a circulated air incubator with an egg turner, and I can't wait to give it to the kids.  My oldest boy especially is just going to love it.  He keeps asking for animals for Christmas (a fish, a lizard, another cat, a puppy in addition to Charlie, a baby goat---the kid is as bad as I am!) Figured, not as cool a gift as it could be filled with eggs that are about to hatch so I gathered up some fertile Marans eggs and set them yesterday.  With any luck, they'll be a few popping open Christmas day or thereabouts.  We have never had any of our own eggs hatch so should be fun for all.
> 
> Then, my grandmother, one from Missouri, sent us an early present---$100 Menards gift card!  Does she know her audience or what!  Off to the store and got all of the outlets, fixtures, and wiring we need to run electric to our poultry barn properly.  Last December/January, I built and painted my chicken coop for the layers.  This year, I'll be helping DH run wiring.  Who says winter is the off season?
> 
> Well, I think I better do a few chores and play GI Joes with Ben and El now that I am home from el Stupido conference.  DH took Julia to the doc (ear infection I am sure) so it just me and the boys tonight.


Whole post is funny. lol You seen pretty happy. haha
I would get a real egg candler. Then you can grade your eggs.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh yeah!  Forgot about the egg candler...it came with one too.  I have been looking at pics  online  of what to look for but never have really done it.  We had a silkie sit on eggs that went bad...you could see death rings in them with a flashlight but you could smell them too.  . Sorry for typos.   On my phone again while the Norton people update my computer  since I am apparently not so much the smart... was gonna take 8 hours to download  the way I was doing it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

Morning Pearce!  Candling is great! We candle at 5 days, 11 days sometimes day 15/17. The only problem is dark eggs, even our EE eggs, depending on the green color and how dark it is, you can't see through the shell.  You can see the air sack usually, but not if there are vessels or a blood ring. When I can't see then I leave the egg and at 15/17 day I will smell each egg (I've got a good sniffer  )
If it smells, it goes. Sounds like you may have gotten a hova bator. They are good little bators. The auto turner is a must! All our eggs incubate 2 days early   . Everytime I think it's about time to take them out of the turner, there are usually a few already pipped.
Remember you can also "Tylan Dip" your eggs to irradicate MG carriers! That's a good thing if you will be selling day old chicks.

Congrats on your new adventure in hatching.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Southern!  It is a Farm Innovators model.  I love how easy it was to get the temp and humidity stable.  I am ordering the powdered Tylan you talked to me about.  This batch will likely end up being eaten once they get bigger since we don't really need more layers at this point.  With the next batch we do, which will probably be in the Spring, I will do the dip just to be safe since my son might want to sell some.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 6, 2012)

That's a really great and thoughtful gift for your kids, and to have eggs ready to hatch. Yay! That will be so exciting on Christmas if they hatch! We had some eggs that were supposed to hatch last year at Christmas. One was born early, so we named it "Early Jesus."


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

There is another "trick" in incubating that I find works well. Everyday lift the lid to your bator for at least 5 minutes. It will take another 20-30 minutes for temp/humidity to stabilize but this mimics the hen getting off her nest to eat and drink. In nature this is natural, they get off once a day, usually morning.  The newer cabinet style incubators are also now trying to cycle an "off" time to mimic "mom". 
 

This will be fun to follow! I  my poultry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

My dad is driving home from work tonight, when a kid turn right into him, smashing into his door full on, tossing his van into the air, and then takes off, not bothering to check if my dad is even alive still.  They were right in front of the high school, and the kid tries to duck into the back parking lot of the school, of course not realizing there is only one one in and out so it didn't take long for cops to find him.

My dad is banged up but, praise God, alive and nothing broken (don't know how because the van is totaled and is unbelievably smashed up).  But get this...the kid JUST got his license and had another teen in the car with him (against the law in Indiana), left the scene of an accident, and tried to evade discovery.  Did he get arrested?  Nope.  Ticketed?  Nope.  Oh, but he apologized, right?  HA!  

I am fit to be tied!  You almost killed my father, took off instead of checking on him, tried to hide, broke an additional law by having an underage passenger, but 'eh we will let it slide?  After I calm down, I might be making a call tomorrow to get some kind of explanation.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 7, 2012)

So glad your dad is ok.

Can't think of anything nice to say about the rest of it, so I'd better just be quiet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2012)

By Law the officer does have to decide who is at fault for insurance purposes, I don't think this is over. The officer still has to write a traffic accident report. 

Most importantly, your dad is ok! I hope he still went to the hospital.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 7, 2012)

So glad your Dad is okay!!!!  

If I got either of my kids or stepkids an incubator....they'd think...what the @@(&%%^&(&_@&^(@&&@% !!!!  Now...if I got my granddaughter, the wanna be farmer one she would probably pee her pants with excitement   And my daughter would say...thanks Mom sarcastically but get into it first hatch 

As for candling...the quail with the many spots on their eggs were hard to candle...the bantam's white eggs were easy...now the dark brown Rhode Island Red eggs were impossible...they are too dark.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh Pearce - I'm so glad your father is OK! Seriously! 

As far as the kid walking away scott-free...the accident still has to be written up. It SHOULD'VE been done at the scene! I wonder if his dad is someone "known" in town or something? That kinda stuff irritates me. Again, keep us updated on what becomes of the ticketing or what have you and how your father is doing. I'm sure he'll be sore later...that sucks. Thank goodness he's ok though - cars can be replaced, he can't be. 

An incubator? Man...your kids are lucky! I've been trying to tell my DH to make me one...since last year! Although he's probably smart to not build me one...since we'd be covered in chickens if he did! 

@bon - my mom would roll her eyes if i told her i got an incubator! Heck...I could HEAR her rolling her eyes and SIGHING at me when she finally realized we have a lamb! (She thinks this is a phase....)


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 7, 2012)

hahahahaha Coco 

Once she meets your lamb she will be in love


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

I sure hope something is done.  For a small town, we have had a lot of teen crime around here lately (horse shot for fun, houses vandalized, cows show with high-powered rifles when some kid were having no luck hunting...) and not that this has anything to do with that but I really hope that this is taken seriously.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

I wish I could believe you...but she's AGHAST at my cats...HATES chickens...can't understand why I would POSSIBLY want goats...and GUS! Oh wow! It's just "too much"...nevermind the rabbits. My grandmother grew up on a VERY rural farm...and my  mom was a product of the generation of BUYING eggs to show you were well-off. So she doesn't understand why I (raised in the suburbs) would want to have ANYTHING to do with farming or farm animals...they're so "dirty" and "messy"....and "stinky."  She just "pretends" I don't have these animals...and that one day I'll "wake up" and be "normal" like everyone else!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

My kids are going to be ecstatic for this incubator, I just know it!  I can't keep them out of the barn as it is and now we kind of have a little bit of barn inside too 

So far, it is working great, level heat and humidity.  Can't wait to try out the candler to see what is developing.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

that incubator is so cool! I wish I could get my DD into that. I'm surprised how 'into" our baby angora rabbits she is, so I'm not pushing it! I'm excited FOR your kids! Man...this is going to be an awesome Christmas! 

that photo is rough! My DH took one look at it and said "that's totaled"...he should know...he's gone through a few cars over the years! He doesn't believe the kid should walk away ticket-free. So let's hope the cops get this one right. 

That sucks with all the teen crime going on in your town. Sounds like bored kids and absent parents. Craziness!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I wish I could believe you...but she's AGHAST at my cats...HATES chickens...can't understand why I would POSSIBLY want goats...and GUS! Oh wow! It's just "too much"...nevermind the rabbits. My grandmother grew up on a VERY rural farm...and my  mom was a product of the generation of BUYING eggs to show you were well-off. So she doesn't understand why I (raised in the suburbs) would want to have ANYTHING to do with farming or farm animals...they're so "dirty" and "messy"....and "stinky."  She just "pretends" I don't have these animals...and that one day I'll "wake up" and be "normal" like everyone else!


I think that is kind of how my mom was with us at first.  I have always loved animals and she was amazingly lenient at letting me have all kind of pets and rescues growing up (baby robins, turtles, tadpoles, a snake, cat, dog, desert iguana, forest armadillo, tarantula, mud puppies, hamsters, gerbils).  But when we moved to the country and our neighbor gave us three chickens as a housewarming gift, we were hooked on hobby farming and grew from there.  

Every time we got more chicks, when we got goats, I think she thought we were losing it.  She has really gotten on board though lately since we are starting to be more self-sustaining and the food we get is so healthy.  I thought she was going to roll her eyes at me when I told her about getting and LGD and she actually is considering getting one now if she gets meat goats!    I have turned her to the dark side


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 7, 2012)

That's quite a crash Pearce...again...so glad your Dad is okay!!!!  I have a hard time understanding how anyone could just drive off and not check the car crashed into and see if they need help and an ambulance...but I know it happens 

@ Coco...I have a few family members who wonder why I'm doing this...don't they have that kind of stuff in stores?  Even family members that grew up on the same farm I did :/

I have never been ashamed at growing up on a farm...feel so grateful I got to do that...couldn't wait to move to the city and by the second weekend, was driving back to the farm... this lifestyle isn't for everyone, but I'm loving it and happy to be living on a chunk of land that lets me do this


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That's quite a crash Pearce...again...so glad your Dad is okay!!!!  I have a hard time understanding how anyone could just drive off and not check the car crashed into and see if they need help and an ambulance...but I know it happens


And I could see if he had just been scared and not stopped immediately, because he is young, but it doesn't seem to be the case here.  We will see though.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh Pearce...my mom won't 'come around'...she's too ingrained. She was aghast that her brother thought it was FANTASTIC that i had my own chickens...he's in charge of the sustainable farm coop at his community...took me to meet the ladies running it and 'talk shop'! My mom just doesn't 'get it'...but she never really liked a lot of pets either. I was always trying to 'save' animals...but my dad would put his foot down and that was that. They kept telling me "when you have your own place, you can have as many animals as you like"....so I do! 

My mom at one point demanded that i get rid of my cats so that she wouldn't have to suffer her allergies when she visits. Since we've lived in WV, she's only been out once! (in 7 years). She was upset when I told her I REFUSED to get rid of my furry children in the 'off chance' she decides she wants to visit us! I've just learned not to mention the animals too much and she's happy. She IS happy that I'm MUCH happier in the country than I was in town...but she still doesn't "get it" is the thing. 

I'm so much happier on our little plot of land. Just able to do our own thing...even if most of our animals are 'pets'...I can do my own thing! Although I'm getting much better at processing our rabbits...I need to get back into gardening hard core like I used to be. I'm looking forward to it. And this is coming from the girl who was labeled "city slicker" by our tour bus operator in New Zealand!

Let's hope this kid gets something to learn this lesson well! Again, thankfully, your father is ok. I do agree with Southern though, he should still get checked out at the hospital...just in case! Our neighbor's father had massive internal injuries that they weren't aware of after a bad accident HE WALKED away from. If they hadn't done a routine check on him at the ER, he would've been very bad off! Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2012)

It is nice that your uncle gets it.  It is funny how different siblings can be from each other, isn't it.  Good for you for doing what you love too.  I am never as happy as I am taking care of my critters.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll tell you what...it's with friends like you all that i feel "at home" enough to pursue this happiness (and not feel like a weirdo!)...so thank YOU! 

It's so nice finding kindred spirits out there!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 7, 2012)

I am glad your Dad is ok.  that they do something


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 8, 2012)

Oof.  Bless your heart!  I'm glad your dad is ok.

I can understand your frustration at nothing being done to the kid.  Perhaps when the traffic report is written out, you can ask if you can file any charges yourself (or have your dad do it).  It's like that everywhere it seems.

I met a creep the other day........one with EIGHT, count them EIGHT, DUI's.........and he was still driving WITH a driver's license on restricted privileges.  My brother is only on his fourth.  I asked someone in law enforcement to explain to me why DUI's and other reckless driving behaviors were not being properly prosecuted, and was told that the jails are just too full for "petty" crimes such as DUI and reckless driving.

Yet, in looking at my county's jail roster, there is a man in jail, and has been there for 30 days because he was caught fishing without a permit.  I offer'd to pay his bail and let him out if they'd give a drunk driver his bed, but they wouldnt agree to my terms.

Your family should move here..........we may have drunks driving all over the place, but we keep our fishermen in line, by golly!

 for you and your dad


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow - Where there any witnesses besides your dad and the kid?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, there was a women in a car who saw the whole thing.  There may have been more since there was something going on at the school but we at least have one.

That is ridiculous RTG!  I didn't know you could even go to jail for not having a fishing license-a fine yes, but jail seems a little wasteful, especially when for some people, that is dinner.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, I got to looking at all of the websites people have and decided to give ours a little makeover and updating.  Always a work in progress but I was kind of tired of the flowery look.  Fun day of going through photos and smiling at the memories.

Mom and dad went to go look at vehicles today since the van is a total loss and found a nice replacement (they sure moved fast, but kind of hard to only have one vehicle when you work out of town).  They also went back to take more pictures of the crash site in case they need them.  They walked off 16 feet from where dad's scrape marks left the road when he went air born, to wear it hit the sod in front of the school!  More to come on this I am sure.

Once mom and dad wrap up shopping, we will be celebrating Baby D's birthday (we already kind of did when grandma was in town but today it is official).  DH made the cake, like usual for the birthdays around here.  He makes such pretty cakes.









I got her a pair of earrings and I think later this week, she will be getting her ears pierced and getting fitted for her first pair of shoes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 8, 2012)

Wow, very different website. I like it though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2012)

Well look at you go!!!!  

Uh-huh..I noticed the not NPIP _YET_.... and the lgd...charlie!



I really love the improved , updated wbsite!  

You are motivating me pearce, and sheep girl!    Straw is just a nag!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice - the cake looks YUMMY!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 8, 2012)

I love your new web site! Especially the colors!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 8, 2012)

LOVE the website...all those photos are great!!!!  What a beautiful family you are...and the goats are nice too


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, thanks, thanks, thanks, and thanks again!  I love the earthy tones best and like how much tidier it looks.  

And I definitely had plans in mind when I tacked on the "yet" for NPIP.  It is on my "Someday List" along with build a pheasant aviary, side the barn, buy the acreage next door, and build an attached garage, all of which are in the planning stage so I might get to NPIP sooner than I first imagined.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 11, 2012)

Candled me some eggs tonight!  Today was day 7, so DH and I washed our hands, grabbed the candler and a few flashlights, went to our room and hit the lights   .  So we pick up one, set it gently on the light, stand there staring....staring...staring.  

"You see anything?" I say.
"Yup," DH says back.  "An egg on a flashlight."  

We went through all of them, trying to be gentle and fast, and I honestly don't know if I was really seeing anything that screamed IT'S ALIVE!  I did note that all of them looked to have something going on (none were just clear, like not fertile), and a couple I think we were seeing veins.  I also did not see any of the blood circles that I saw in our summer/ fall attempt with our broody that went bad.  

There were two I wasn't sure about and I marked them with a pencil before closing it all up.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

I can picture you and DH and the whole 2 lines of conversation! 
I just disturbed everyone by literally laughing out loud!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm only laughing because it's the same here...viens...good...the 0 gets a check in it...the ones unsure get a ? in the 0...then a few days later...oh...and I read that if one is not fertile, it will not explode...ruining your incubator without warning...it sweats, with beads of water on it a few days before exploding in the heat and humidity...have only seen that once, and got it out quickly.

Good luck with your hatch!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm only good at candling leghorns  . Even then every one gets to stay in the incubator 'just in case .


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 12, 2012)

Ohhh I've had an exploding egg in the incubator. Not good! And as far as candling, pffft. I still have never been able to tell what's going on in there!  I wish I could figure it out, because breaking an egg with a chicken in it onto the griddle is not a good thing!  

Love your website, by the way!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 12, 2012)

Eww on the exploding eggs.  I gave them a sniff test too, and will probably check again in a week to see if any are smelling rotten.   When I took the eggs out from under my bad broody chicken, I knew they were rotten right away and could NOT get that smell of off my hands.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 12, 2012)

Your hubby sounds like mine.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 12, 2012)

Big sighs tonight.  Three meetings today (that makes 10 hours of meeting on Monday, 3.5 hours today, and then 2 hours tomorrow---I wish I could just TEACH).   I rushed home to have family time with my three little sweeties and as I am just putting my work shoes onto the shelf, I hear Ell start crying and yelping.  

At first, I thought he was being dramatic (he has the gift).  But then I realized he was really in pain, doubled over, screeching that his tummy hurt.  I did a check and I am certain he has a inguinal hernia.  I don't know if he did something before and when he was trying to hang up his drawing tonight, he made it worse or if it can just happen that fast, like he moved or stretched the wrong way?  

DH called our doc and took him in so I at home with the other two, cleaning like I do when I am either angry or worried.  I suppose it is at least almost vacation time so he can recover if they have to operate.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 12, 2012)

Good gravy! I hope everything is ok...keep us updated! 

Will be thinking about you...


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 12, 2012)

Update:  Not so sure I agree with the diagnosis but regardless, we are having surgery.  The doctor thinks the pain is the flu (no fever, aches, nausea, congestion, so I do not really agree but understand that it is going around).  Then they kind of "candled" him  and said it is not a hernia but that there is a lot of fluid in the area and he needs to be operated on (I think he might suspect a communicating hydrocele but I still think there is probably a hernia involved given the pain).  No matter though.  My brother had this happen and while they said CH, they found the hernia a repaired it during the operation.  We will likely meet with the surgeon in tomorrow and try to get this in before the weekend if at all possible.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

wow pearce.    will be thinkin about ya


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2012)

Praying for a quick surgery and recovery


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I called the surgeon today and at first, the receptionist said it would be almost two weeks before we could get in, because everyone was trying to get their surgeries in to meet their deductibles before the new year.  Momma wasn't having that.  I said, this kid is in pain and I will not be waiting, and this is NOT something I just decided to do this week since it is almost the end of a deductible year (what like, I decided to let my kid get a hernia so it works well with my insurance?).  She put me on hold and then got me an appointment first thing tomorrow.  Thanks for all the kind thoughts and prayers.  Ell is tender for sure but he is trying to not let it slow him down.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

Praying for your son and you.  That's scary that that happened that quickly. Good for you for sticking to your guns and making them get you an appointment in quickly. Moms always know best when it comes to their kids. Hoping the surgery and recovery goes well for Ell.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd give you a real one, only my arms are too short to reach that far........


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Keeping you, Ell and the rest of your family in my prayers!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

Busy day today so I am sitting in my PJs a bit and enjoying my coffee.   

Elliott's appointment is in 2 hours and he is chilling in his jammies too, playing so sweetly with his sister.  I love listening in on their conversations.  

DH took Ben to school this morning and then he has two final exams to go tackle.  Then he will be off for almost a month before he has to start his last semester of classes.  I am so excited that we are this close to being done!  He has a great chance of landing the job he wants at the mill as soon as he graduates and I think he will be putting together his resume and application sometimes next week.  One of the overseers he was under during his internship there emailed us the other day just to say hi and see how Steve was doing in school, so I think that is a good sign.

And another blessing to account for, and one only you folks would understand.  We were so lucky during the last few years to find good hay for our animals inexpensively (traded two goats for a barn load) and even free (local horse and animal rescue person who had a surplus and no place to put the newly harvested stuff so he seriously gave us all we could take at the time).  But now we were getting down to our last ten bales and prices have gone double or more for even first cutting stuff.  I made a few calls and people were either out or charging $8-10 per bale plus delivery, and I know that is not unreasonable considering their expenses and the lack of climate cooperation, but ouch!  So I happened to be talking to a former student who works for the same person we got hay from before and mentioned hay, and he asked if we needed some.  He called his boss and we are getting 100 bales delivered tonight at $5 each, 3rd and 4th cutting, nice stuff!   I am soooo happy and I bet the goats will be too.  Kind of wish DH was going to be home though because I will be getting in quite a workout stacking those by myself.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 14, 2012)

Hope everything with the surgery goes well..we got lucky on our hay....a farmer my dh knows didn't have time to make some of his fields so he let us cut and bale it.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 14, 2012)

for yoru son.

 for the hay.  we got lucky. about a 30 mile radius around us had plenty, outside of that was too dry.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 14, 2012)

That is awesome, that you found such good hay at such a price!!!!
I am spoiled, because we hay about 400 acres of land every year, and sell most of it, but I get to pick the cream of the crop so to say, to keep for my sheep and horses!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry for your son Pearce. Everything will turn out just fine. You've got lots of people here praying for you and your family.
btw good for you on telling them NOW. You rock.

Also that's great news. In the areas where hay is scarce the price can be a backbreaker. Luckily we have alot of hay here and for cheap too. Record rain year for us.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2012)

How did the surgery go, thinking about ya today


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

Home and kids are napping.  No surgery today.

We went to the office and met with the surgeon (he was so thorough and had a great bedside manner).  He took a look at him, talked to me about what he thought and then called in a second doctor to get confirmation on what he thought.  So here it is...

He does have a hernia and also has that communicating hydrocele thing going on and it will need to be repaired.  However, he also has a partially undescended testicle!  Not sure how that was missed over the years of check-ups and whatnot but I guess in way, his hernia was a good thing since without it, they might not have caught the other issue in time to save it.  Doing the other repair requires the assistance of second surgeon who specializes in pediatric urology so they are scheduling up a date for both surgeons to operate at the same time so that Elliott only has to go under once.  I feel pretty calm about it all surprisingly.  I'll be a wreck on surgery day but he will be okay and for now, he is acting like his normal self.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2012)

will be praying for a quick date. I am so glad they caught he other problem


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> will be praying for a quick date. I am so glad they caught he other problem


Thank you.  Nice to have some support here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh so nice.  Got a barn full of hay and some happy critters.  I gave them a few of the busted bales after we finished tossing and loading the loft and they were going crazy for it.  Very nice stuff, barely any thick pieces and they were huge bales.  And now, some fried chicken liver, salad, and time to put my feet up.


----------



## elevan (Dec 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> will be praying for a quick date. I am so glad they caught he other problem


x2

Kids can sure put you through the wringer


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Oh so nice.  Got a barn full of hay and some happy critters.  I gave them a few of the busted bales after we finished tossing and loading the loft and they were going crazy for it.  Very nice stuff, barely any thick pieces and they were huge bales.  And now, some fried chicken liver, salad, and time to put my feet up.


Good you have earned the rest after the day you have had


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2012)

Just checkin on ya. Thinkin about you guys.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 16, 2012)

We're doing well here.  Thanks for checking.  DH arranged for the kids to stay over at their aunt and uncle's house last night and we went to a friend's retirement celebration she threw for her husband.  She and I teach together and her husband just sold his auto-body shop to a major chain.  It was a blast!!  We don't get out much and have never had the kids all stay over somewhere all night before.  I kept looking at the clock for awhile and had to remind myself that I didn't need to hurry.  Oh, but this morning, I am paying for staying up that late.   

It is supposed to be a decent day so after the two pots of coffee, we are out to the yard to work on some new hay feeders and to start running electric to our poultry barn.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 20, 2012)

Venting time!

Yesterday was absurd.  My little guy....(big sigh and eye roll here).    We were getting ready to leave for school/work at about 5:30 and I was doing my usual border collie herding of the kids to get them into the car.  Elliott is wanting to run back to his room to hug his stuffed puppy (I say no, go get in the car), and Ben is being snotty with me he ), and Julia is on the verge of crying because she wants to come to work with me.  While I am taking on Ben and comforting Julia with the promise of painting our nails later, Ell tried to sneak quickly into his room anyway, only on the way out, he slammed the tip of his pinky in his door as hard as he could!  I could hardly look---nail completely ripped through into, swelling up fast, bleeding everywhere, and looking like it might have been broken or maybe in need of stitches.

Ben continued to be a snot ("Is he even really hurt? " and "Does he really need to go to the doctor for that?"   ).  We wrapped it up in a cold cloth with a baggie of ice, tucked him into the car so DH could take him to our pediatrician's urgent care clinic, and then the car wouldn't start (dead battery).    After we jumped it and got on the road to school, Ben kept at it and I had a bad parenting moment and got to yelling at him (I really try to keep my cool because I don't want to teach my kids that yelling is any kind of way to settle an issue---feeling bad about it today still).  I arrived to work 15 minutes late for my morning meeting and ready to just go back home and call it a day, when my phone rings and DH told me he was at the clinic and they were not able to run my insurance because it was coming up as "inactive".  If you have ever had to deal with an insurance company, you probably know how ridiculous they can be---I spent my entire planning time on the phone, going between the nurse, the insurance agent, and my school rep to get it resolved (still no idea why it was coming up as inactive and I sure hope it is actually fixed now).  Of course, when you teach and can't use your plan time, that means homework for me.  

All in all, I am determined that today is going to be better.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh. ow. ugh. Poor Pearce.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh Pearce! 
I hope everything worked out and that Ell is doing better...


----------



## verkagj (Dec 20, 2012)

Gosh, do you ever need the Holiday Break time. It's coming...patience a bit longer. My hugs to you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh Pearce....some days are just like that...hope tommorow is a better day


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes, a break is *really *needed.  Came early actually, because I am at home right now  Yeah, it might be because Julia has a fever and we have no power, but we are having a good time hanging out, snuggling, reading books and enjoying the pretty snow. DH is setting up our parents generator until we get power back on so that we can keep the incubator going at least.  We have very responsive repair people here so by the end of the day we should be on again.

Sometimes you just have to laugh, don't ya.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 21, 2012)

Power is back on!!!   Got the heat cranking to get this house cozy again.  Now for a thorough house cleaning (did I mention I love to clean-no joke, I love it!).


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 22, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Power is back on!!!   Got the heat cranking to get this house cozy again.  Now for a thorough house cleaning (did I mention I love to clean-no joke, I love it!).


Would you like to come and visit?  I have lots of cleaning that needs to be done.  You woudl have a great time!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2
I use to love cleaning... making list doing weird OCD rituals with cleaning...now just  tired of it! My family has ruined my OCD, and I don't enjoy it as much.   Did move out washer/dryer yesterday, amazing how much dust and dirt gets under them. Gut cleaning fr today, have half the walls scrubbed down so far. It sure would help if EVERYONE would flippin get out of the room I'm cleaning! 
Anytime you want a real challenge... head southeast! I'l feed ya real good!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 22, 2012)

If I was headed that way, I be happy to scour  I have had more than a few say that they way I clean reminds them of the character Monica from Friends.  I can say I have daydreamed about cleaning a few of my family member's homes.

Waiting on family to arrive for Christmas dinner.  I have been cooking since 8 this morning and they house is steamy with food.  Maple glazed ham, turkey, yams, cranberry relish, gravy, stuffing, rolls, spinach and artichoke dip...I skipped breakfast and lunch to be making it up as soon as all 12 adults and 12 kids arrive.  

While cooking, DH went out to feed the critters and open the barn back up after our little storm.  The goats tiptoed out into the half inch of snow and then made a mad dash for their playground, like a bunch of little kids   It was a hoot, watching them chase each other around, jump off and on their toy bridge.  Great entertainment.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 22, 2012)

> While cooking, DH went out to feed the critters and open the barn back up after our little storm.  The goats tiptoed out into the half inch of snow and then made a mad dash for their playground, like a bunch of little kids   It was a hoot, watching them chase each other around, jump off and on their toy bridge.  Great entertainment.


haha that's great.
btw I want to eat some of the food. Sounds good!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

Good times here.  The house was packed last night with happy, squealing cousins who haven't seen each other in awhile and all of my in-laws.  Dinner was a hit and then we gave out early gifts.  My kids had made birdhouses for all of the grandparents, each one a little different from the others.  We ended the night with a parting gift for each family (a dozen fresh eggs  ) and of course a trip to the barn for the nieces and nephews.  Our one niece, in her pretty dress and shoes, is clearly cut out for farm life as she tromped through the goat berries, exclaiming how she just loved that goat (Lily).  Then they collected eggs for us and begged their dad to move out here...I don't know why, but that made me kind of proud and satisfied.  Same niece also kept asking her dad if she could have chickens---I wish he'd have said yes, because I would loved to have let her get some chicks from us.   

After all we gone and the house picked up, we took out the egg turner from our incubator, candled the eggs one last time, and upped the humidity.  Just a few more days and we should hopefully have some peepers.  I still am not 100% sure I am seeing anything for sure, because the shells are too dark (especially the green ones, which surprised me because they seem pale but are impossibly dark.  Almost all have a decent looking air cell and I could make out veins in a few, but no movement.  I didn't look to long though because I am afraid to let them get cool.  

Today, after we thoroughly relax, I will be heading out to do some goat maintenance (need to check my record book here in sec to see when the next CDTs are due on my does).  Hooves, fecals, and louse checks, and then overall prebreeding checkup.  We still have four weeks but I like to make sure a month before that there are no issues to address (too fat, too thin, health concerns, and etcetera).  This will be our first time using our bucks Perseus and Zeus, second time for Apollo.  I am excited to see what their kids look like.  Apollo's babies, so far, have been all blue-eyed and either a cinnamon brown or light cream color.  Zeus,  who has red, white, and dark moonspotting, and Zeus, who is a tricolored buckskin type, I am hoping with give us some pretty doelings.  I told the kids we could keep on doeling from this round, and I am really hoping on our Bluebell to be the one.  She is our only NDGA/AGS registered doe and I would like to have another one.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

> Good times here.  The house was packed last night with happy, squealing cousins who haven't seen each other in awhile and all of my in-laws.  Dinner was a hit and then we gave out early gifts.  My kids had made birdhouses for all of the grandparents, each one a little different from the others.  We ended the night with a parting gift for each family (a dozen fresh eggs  ) and of course a trip to the barn for the nieces and nephews.  Our one niece, in her pretty dress and shoes, is clearly cut out for farm life as she tromped through the goat berries, exclaiming how she just loved that goat (Lily).  Then they collected eggs for us and begged their dad to move out here...I don't know why, but that made me kind of proud and satisfied.  Same niece also kept asking her dad if she could have chickens---I wish he'd have said yes, because I would loved to have let her get some chicks from us.


Too cool.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like a really nice family Christmas celebration!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds great!!!!  Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all too.  Now for a quick mushy note and then a follow up on goats so as to diminish the gaggy-ness of what I am about to write.  As this year is coming to a close, I have been reflecting on how fortunate I am.  Yeah, there are those days and weeks and sometimes months when things might be a little less peachy but at the end of the day, it is trivial and fleeting, and I know I am blessed to live in the county I do, in the time that I do, with the family I have.  

This is a busy season of my life and I have not had much time in the last few years for outings with friends and while I still talk to and love my friends dearly, many of whom are similarly in a busy season of their lives, there are few of them even who I can share my stories about giving goats and chickens and talk to about the endless entertainment my family gets from these dear critters of ours.  So for that, I need to say thank you to you all so so very much and God Bless.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh Pearce, how sweet. I know I have found myself caring about the people on here in a different way than the people I interact with daily. I so appreciate how you share a piece of your life with us Pearce, and from what I can tell you are certainly greatly cared about!

Blessings to you and your family. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

I know exactly what you are saying...I feel the same


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

Me too. There are so many people on here that are so great. I wish I could meet them all.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

More fun today!  I taught my oldest to make chocolate chip cookies and they turned out fabulous.  He even put his on spin on them and tossed in some mint chips and what was left of a bag of white chocolate chips too.  He got a little bored after that so he went across the street to stay the night with my mom and my two nieces (whom he adores).  Then I played dinosaur/barbie/GI joe castle or something with my other son and daughter.  As I attempted to tell them that my dinos were married and wanted to get a pet dog, Elliott started laughing at me and told me that I couldn't do that because dinosaurs don't get married and have a pet dog, and then FORGAVE me for not knowing how to play.    We are now just watching the end of The Wizard of Oz (they are glued-first time seeing it), and it is off to bed.

During naps, I got the does updated on CDTs, trimmed and filed their hooves, and gave them a vitamin drench.  While I was checking them out, we decided to try to put Lily on a straight hay diet and cut out her grain ration.  I am not sure how long it will take to get her weight down but hopefully it won't be longer than a month since that is when we were hoping to breed her again.  She is a porky little thing!  I don't think it helps that she is the only pygmy among a bunch of dainty Nigerians, but we weighed her today and OOF!  

After the kids go down to sleep, I am onto the bucks for a once over, while DH works on making a mini-brooder box.  The other brooder is really big and we are not going to need such a large space for this batch.  I really would like to figure out a way to make a less messy way to water them when they are in the brooder, like a hanging one or something that they can drink out of but not kick bedding into.  Hmmmm....


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 23, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> As I attempted to tell them that my dinos were married and wanted to get a pet dog, Elliott started laughing at me and told me that I couldn't do that because dinosaurs don't get married and have a pet dog, and then FORGAVE me for not knowing how to play.   .




That is just hilarious! 

Those cookies sound so good right now!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2012)

MY INCUBATOR IS CHIRPING!!!!  I so need to go to bed, but I went in to check the humidity and as soon as I turned the light on, I heard little peeps!  DH and I have been standing next to it watching now for a half hour and keep seeing eggs twitch.  I am so excited!!  I cannot wait for Christmas morning.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 24, 2012)

That's so exciting Pearce!  Those littlle chicks are right on schedule!

Have a wonderful Christmas and I, too feel a close friendship with my fellow BYHerders, and am thankful I have such great friends on here.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 24, 2012)

Very exciting for the incubator.  I too would plan hatches to occur on Christmas, but then some how, it grew to I hatch every Sunday.  Not sure how that happened?  The eggs just keep falling in.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

Yay for peeps!      So, were you up til 4am... just making sure they were alright?   

I used to be a nervous Nellie...now if I have to use a bator I check it once a week add a little water, candle, and at hatch time..and STAY AWAY! actually my kids force me away.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Very exciting for the incubator.  I too would plan hatches to occur on Christmas, but then some how, it grew to I hatch every Sunday.  Not sure how that happened?  The eggs just keep falling in.


LOL!!    I can see myself getting hooked on this.



I woke up to three that have pipped a hole in the egg and they are wiggling.  I am going to look up how much time we have because I might need to give them an early gift.

I promise I won't touch it.  We uncovered the vents and raised the humidity on Saturday when we removed the egg turner and have left it be since.  It is hard to walk away from though-good thing for the viewing  windows.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 24, 2012)

I LOVE a chirping incubator.  It is so wonderful!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)

waiting on pics of little ones....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats Pearce.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 24, 2012)

I went ahead and made a Christmas chick thread.  DH is wrapping up the brooder box in our room in case we need to give it to them today.  I am not sure how long it takes from pip to hatch so just want to be ready.  And, duh, he is going to have to run out to TSC to get some baby feed....they might want to eat in the next few days and not thinking layer pellets are going to do the trick  .


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS PEARCE!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Pearce!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)

Love the brooder!  Can't wait to see the chicks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 28, 2012)

Been too busy to write.  

Christmas was great.  The day before, we ended up giving them the incubator we got them since the eggs were starting to hatch out.  They spent the day watching chicks pop out of the shells, absolutely engrossed in process.  

The kids got us up at exactly six in the morning, because we had asked that they try to wait until at least six.  We woke up to their giggles in the the living room.  Santa brought them some books, a few little toys, but then there was line of chocolates and glitter leading up to a ribbon tied to the blind opened, like Santa wanted them to open the window.   In the front yard was a done climber, those metal ones that you see on playgrounds sometimes.  Plus, there were the boot tracks, sleigh runner marks, and hoof print all around it in the snow,  Those kids were so excited.  We did a french toast casserole breakfast, exchanged gifts, and relaxed most of the morning.  

Then on Wednesday, of course, we got up early and made our trip to get our first LGD pup, Charlie.  We tried to leave at 6AM but we set the clock wrong when the power went out (had it as PM instead of AM).  Woke up and hurried to get out the door, and then realized about an hour into the trip that we were heading into a blizzard.  Love that Indiana weather.  No problems really, just had to take it easy.  When we got to Poorboys place, it was pretty chilly and blowing.  One of her beautiful dogs was there in the pasture, blending in with the snow but letting us know she was there.  It was so cool to meet another forum member.  Charlie stole our heart from the second we held him.  The ride home took awhile (we had a detour and made a stop at a TSC to get out for a bit).  Once home, I gave Charlie a quick bath and photo session before putting him in his new barn.  

Today is going to be another busy one.  First, cleaning up the house, then a vet trip for Charlie, and more relatives coming in this afternoon (Grandma, my aunt and uncle).


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Had to laugh when reading about your trip coming back with Charlie...you stopped at TSC to get out for a bit...that sounds like us 

Enjoy your company!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 28, 2012)

We have nose licking!  Well, that sounded weird.  My pygmy Lily let Charlie lick her nose, his tail all wagging.  It was just a few seconds but I am getting so excited about this, and not feeling as bad about not giving him constant cuddles.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome Pearce!  I believe you have the beginning of a super wonderful LGD in Charlie


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh Pearce....I have to comment on HOW AWESOME it is that Santa left tracks in the snow! Oh man! That is SOOOOO cool! (Gus was up at 2 Am barking at Santa....but he didn't leave any tracks!) 

That's SOOO  much better than the Christmas I woke up and ran into mom and dad's bedroom all worried that Santa had stolen our silverware! I'd heard the drawer opening and closing while my mom was putting the dishes away...and in my little mind, Santa was possibly stealing our silverware (not even the "good" stuff!). I'm a WEIRD one...what can i say.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

Cuddles and kisses won't ruin Charlie!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh Pearce, your story about Santa leaving the tracks just about made me cry with excitement! It gave me a flash from my childhood of the mystique surrounding Santa's arrival. I bet your kids were besides themselves!

Congrats on your LGD puppy, too!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh Pearce....I have to comment on HOW AWESOME it is that Santa left tracks in the snow! Oh man! That is SOOOOO cool! (Gus was up at 2 Am barking at Santa....but he didn't leave any tracks!)
> 
> That's SOOO  much better than the Christmas I woke up and ran into mom and dad's bedroom all worried that Santa had stolen our silverware! I'd heard the drawer opening and closing while my mom was putting the dishes away...and in my little mind, Santa was possibly stealing our silverware (not even the "good" stuff!). I'm a WEIRD one...what can i say.....


  Stealing your silverware!  That is hilarious!  I bet your parents were in stiches.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh Pearce, your story about Santa leaving the tracks just about made me cry with excitement! It gave me a flash from my childhood of the mystique surrounding Santa's arrival. I bet your kids were besides themselves!
> 
> Congrats on your LGD puppy, too!


Aww, didn't mean to make you cry.  I get really nostalgic this time of year too and watching my kids get all excited, especially over the gifts they made for each others, really makes me teary.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Cuddles and kisses won't ruin Charlie!


 Oh, yeah, he is still getting them, just trying to resist carrying him around like a purse dog all day.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 29, 2012)

Well, I will be starting to learn to to my own fecals now.  Mom gave me microscope, a basic but nice one, that she has had for some time now but doesn't use.  I need to get some slides and other supplies, and will probably ask my vet to show me a few things.  He is great about teaching us to do things so I am sure he will be glad to do it. 

The goats and the kids played in the snow yesterday, and I had to grab my camera.  The older does kind of wandered about, while my kids made snowballs, but Din Din, who is very much a kid still, got into the action, running out happily as my kids pelleted each other and him with snowballs.  I swear he was grinning.  Funny, though, I am not feeling bad at all anymore that he is going into the freezer.  I think maybe it is just that I told myself early on and often to not get attached.  He is really starting to build some thickness to him and looks longer, if that makes any sense.  My uncle is in town and said if I wanted to ever learn how to butcher a goat myself, he would show me how.  We will see how it goes with the meat this first time and I will think about it.

I put all the decorations today from Christmas and put the house back together.  I love this time of year but it also feels good to have my living room back.  Maybe I will use the space to start working out again, LOL.  All the goodies are getting to me and after awhile, it doesn't even taste that good.  Pass me a salad please.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

Pearce... remember all those windows I was dying to have???? Well   a neighbor that knows a neighbor and so on talked to the people up the road that have a stack of old windows up against and old mini-barn. I was outside working on one of the walls for another shelter when a truck pulled up and this man gets out and introduces himself and said we could have those windows! :bun :bun :bun

I am serious about some windows now!   He stayed for a long time...reminiscing of days gone by!
This kinda thing happens often here, usually when we are working and trying to get something done :/ BUT we always love it! 

I guess I should have put this on my journal.. but I wanted to let you know I finally got some windows!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 31, 2012)

That is great!  Got plans for them already?  I have put some of the ones I wanted to get rid of to work in our poultry barn and think I might just hang onto the rest for redoing some in our main barn.  Free is so nice


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 31, 2012)

God is good.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Amen Sister


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, G-d is good! 

That is exciting news about your scope! I use a sugar float it's easy. If you want the recipe just holler. 
Windows...fort and other stuff! 

Hope you have a nice new years with your family!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yes, G-d is good!
> 
> That is exciting news about your scope! I use a sugar float it's easy. If you want the recipe just holler.
> Windows...fort and other stuff!
> ...


Yes on the sugar float recipe, please.  

I know how to do a saturated salt solution but I'd like to have some options as I learn this.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

Family is gone, whew!  That was fun and exhausting.  My aunt, uncle, and grandma all adored Charlie of course, my grandma especially. She said more than once that snuggling him made her miss Pepper even more.  We did New Years at my place, with a huge homemade egg roll dinner, rhubarb pie, guacamole and hummus (and some wine of course  ).  We stayed up telling stories, playing games, and having a great time.  After a huge farm fresh egg breakfast, they all said their goodbyes, and I collapsed on the couch until about noon.  That is when the phone rang and my father-in-law called to invite us to hiking in the dunes and dinner.  More fun but I am still recovering now. 

Elliott had his second appointment with the other surgeon today, who is going to take care of the partly undecended testicle thing.  Now we should be all set to get this surgery over with.  Other than being uncomfortable, he is fine.  I suppose I am more worried about it than he is of course.

DH has a few nice side jobs coming up but went ahead and applied to WalMart today for part time work.  His last semester is starting up in a few weeks!!!!  CAN-NOT-WAIT-FOR-THIS-TO-BE-DONE.  The stress of having a family on my income and a husband in school full time has worn me down, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  He may be working some strange hours once he finishes this degree and gets started at the mill.  Got to start somewhere, right  .

And for Charlie   .  I don't know how this puppy stole my heart so fast but he has.  We have been working in the house for 20-30 minutes a day on the basic (housebreaking, sit, stay, come so far) because it is bitterly cold and I am being a wuss.  The goats are starting to take to him pretty well, not thumping him every chance they get.  The other night, his pen door somehow got left unlocked and one of the goats pushed the door open.  It freaked me out as soon as I came in but he was just sitting in his pen, minding his own business.  So so glad he did not get hurt.  Tomorrow, he will be getting some roommates.  The baby chicks we hatched are going to live in the pen next to him, so that he can see them and they him, but no risk of hurting the chicks.  When he is older, he will only be in with the goats for the most part but since we have chickens, I figure it might be worth trying to make him a little bonded to them too.  Don't know if it will work and if he seems to be trying to scare them, we will have to reassess.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 3, 2013)

Aw Pearce, Charlie is such a little love bug I can see how you have fallen in love already.   I think it's great that so far he is getting along with the goats. Hope he does well with the chicks!

Sounds like you had a busy and wonderful holiday! You need a break now, for sure.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

So glad the goats are getting use to their new guardian! As far as the chickens... he more than likely won't bother them, not yet anyway. Typically that doesn't start (problems with poultry) til about 5-7 months of age. All of ours were raised with the poultry, the "playing " with the chickens will happen though :/ . Somewhere between 5-7 months and it will continue for a time. Some people end up using a shock collar, I tend to think waiting it out til they mature is a better idea, but that's just me. We certainly have lost  some birds.   By two they usually get it.

Don't you love the house time!!! In another week or so you can increase family time... it will not hurt his working ability!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2013)

Let me know how the chick thing works.  I wish I could get a dog to guard them.  I finaly taught mine not to kill them but that is as far as I got.  

Charlie is cute little love bug.    I want a puppy.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

So far so good with the chicks.  Charlie sits and just watches them, or snuggles up against the front of the brooder.  He had a vet visit again yesterday and has gained 3 pounds in seven days!  I thought he looked bigger  .  The vet is in love with him and said they have a lot of little lap dogs in their office and just love the large breeds as a change of pace.  His heart sounded good, parasite load is down, and he got his first vaccination series.  My vet is being so good about trying to make coming in to office fun and happy so when Charlie gets older, if I need to bring him in, he hopefully won't be totally freaked (although this vet does make farm calls sometimes).

I was beaming with pride as we were getting checked out of the office and I handed my 3 year old the leash and told her to make him mind while I paid and made his rabies appointment.  Charlie started to get up and Julia, firmly told him, "No Charlie, sit."  The women next to us in line gasped as he put his bottom right down and stayed there.  She leaned over to Julia and said, "I have 4 puppies at home that I should have YOU come train."  

Awhile back, I posted about maybe getting an old wire corn crib to use as an aviary (I really want to get some pheasants some day and though it would be so pretty in the front acre near our porch and garden).  Well, after DH talked to our goat vet about it, the vet got to thinking that was great idea  .  No corn crib for us, but that is fine because I don't need another project just yet anyway.  If the future, I might just build something similar and customize it how I want it.  

I go back to work on Monday and will be in essay grading mode for a few weeks.  I will have officially finished teaching my first college course by the end of this semester.  It was a blast!  A lot of work, and an entirely different challenge than teaching high school, but so worth it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

oh yeah! They make ya proud huh!   

There really is something special about a pyr!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

I put the kids down for a nap, got my weights out to do my daily workout thing.  Was almost done, when I hear my daughter's door creak open, but I just ignored it so I could finish.  Only then I turn around to see her trying to do lunges and bicep curls and lost it.  I was laughing so hard watching her try to do my workout video, that I could barely finish and then skipped the cool down stretch part so I could snap pics of her.  

At one point she said to me in her little baby voice, "Whew, I need to work on that one."


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 5, 2013)

How adorable is that! Love it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

Love it Pearce! You and Marlow bring back so many wonderful memories for me.   I use to do pilates... but all my little ones would come in lay their mats down and by the time 6 of them were out there I was pushed right out! Funny how that works! My pilates stuff is all put up on a shelf, with my deflated ball in my closet. One day.... but not today! 
Now my great nephew is julia's age! I love it! and a 10m old and 1 more on the way! LOVE being a Great Aunt! 
They grow up sooo fast.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, my Pilates ball!!!  I wonder where that is.....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 5, 2013)

That is too funny!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 5, 2013)

So cute!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2013)

Too cute


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

Well today's plans have changed a bit.  My does are in heat so we will be having ourselves a little dating session.  We had hoped for next week but this will work just fine, and then if they don't take now, we can at least have a second chance in three weeks so they kid within the window I am wanting them to.  

We have been working on getting Lily's weight down a bit before breeding her and she is looking good.  she was mad at first when we separated her from the others at dinner time when we give out feed.  Now she actually has not been running for the feed as much but rather goes for the hay while the others are at the feed trough.  

This will be her's and Rosie's second pregnancy and Bluebell's first.  I am really hoping for a pretty doeling out of Bluebell that I can register, other wise I might be selling the kids so I can buy on elsewhere.  I like having both registered and grade animals because we have a wider market.  Some people want the registration and others just want a pet or 4H animal.  I love them all.  

Ben has to show at least one doe in milk this year and Rosie's udder was nice for a first freshener last year but I wish her teats pointed down more.  Once they kid, I will take a look at Bluebell to decide who looks nice (I hope Bluebell though because she did pretty good in the fair last year and Rosie...well there are definitely some words available to describe her attitude that I can't rightly say her   ).

Wish us luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wishing you great luck...and love those goaties at the bottom of your post...where did you find that????  And do they have sheep ones too???


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wishing you great luck...and love those goaties at the bottom of your post...where did you find that????  And do they have sheep ones too???


This is kinda technical-ish....I googled "Goat GIFs', found some cute ones, right clicked on the image, selected SAVE AS, and saved them as GIFs to my computer.  I Then uploaded them to BYH and paste them in like you would for a picture.  Be nice to get some more critter smilies on here for easy use.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is a sheep for you   You can do the same steps as above to save it for yourself.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 6, 2013)

Soooo?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Soooo?


go back and R-E-A-D Straw....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm bummed out   .  I was right in middle of getting my gear on to go outside for the day when my mom called and we started talking summer plans already.  We have a fishing weekend in upper Michigan planned for the beginning of June and I realized that if I bred my does today, especially given that they kidded earlier than 150 last year, I'd probably be on a boat in the middle of a lake when babies hit the ground.  Don't know why I forgot that but we are postponing our attempt for a few weeks.  Glad she called when she did.  Still wish we were able to go through with it though---the sooner I get my hands on some new babies, the better and I am anxious to see what our new bucks give us.  DH is making fun of me a bit---says I am weird for being peeved over goats not having sex.  Well, when you put it that way....   .

Got a lot done anyway and I love love love fishing.  Those lake perch are the tastiest things and just being in a cabin in the woods is so relaxing.

Chicken pen is cleaned, changed out Charlie's bedding, and had a little bonfire to burn it all.  Charlie got to run around with the goats for most of the afternoon and did great with them.  After awhile, he disappeared and I looked around the corner of the barn to see him starting to doze off in my tomato garden---wore himself out.  












Charlie's  roomies.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the pics


----------



## greenbean (Jan 7, 2013)

Aww sorry you have to wait!

Lovely photos, your animals are adorable!  I love your puppy, he's sooo cute.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jan 7, 2013)

Love your little brooder!  The pup is sooo adorable too!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 9, 2013)

Sad day.  My little Old English Rooster died.    Nugget was the coolest bird.  He loved people and would come running for petting anytime we were in the barn.  My son Elliott is pretty upset (Nugget was technically his bird but we all loved that little guy).  I am trying not to be so upset.  I care for our birds I don't have any real favorites or that I'd say I just love except for this little guy.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry Pearce. 

I had an OE bantam rooster. Named him Jimmer after the Jimmer Fredette craze. lol


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

Sorry about Nugget. 
We had a RIR Rooster Nugget that was my hubby's baby. He would sleep on his lap, perch on his shoulder, my hubby LOVED that guy. (We had to rehome him...) My hubby NEVER forgave me!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 9, 2013)

Awww so sorry about Nugget. He was a cute little guy! 

Charlie's pics are just adorable though!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about Nugget.  He was adorable!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2013)

There is something special about game roosters, so sorry.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the hugs.  I don't know why I am so upset over this, but Elliott seems to be taking it easier than me.  He put him in a shoebox last night and had a little funeral for him.  I stayed inside and made soup because I kept getting choked up.  DH brought Charlie inside and that helped though.  I worked on a few obedience things with him (he does sit almost immediately now, and is doing pretty good with down, come, and shake).  Then he curled up with me, like a big fuzzy hug.  He is just good therapy.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

there's nothing like fuzzy love!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 10, 2013)

So sorry about your bird.  He was very handsome.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

So sorry...and little Elliott having a little funeral for him...awww... 

Charlie is just too adorable!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 10, 2013)

Very sorry about your Roo.  The loss of some hurts a lot.  

On a positive, I really like Charlie's roommates.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Very sorry about your Roo.  The loss of some hurts a lot.
> 
> On a positive, I really like Charlie's roommates.


Thanks, he likes them too.  Snuggles up to them or just watches them.  Funny enough, they are not afraid of him but are not so sure about us big people   .  I will be moving all but three out this weekend since they are running short on space.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Total-Chef-24-cup-Coffeemaker-Wine-Urn/3502652/product.html

24 Cup coffee maker


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 10, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Total-Chef-24-cup-Coffeemaker-Wine-Urn/3502652/product.html
> 
> 24 Cup coffee maker


There is also a 30 or 40 cup one's listed if you need something bigger!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

I just saw the last two posts and actually "laughed out load"

That's a sure lot of coffee


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

You all ROCK!!!!   I am so so so getting one of those!!! DH is gonna be ecstatic too.  We usually end up making two pots in the morning almost every morning.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> You all ROCK!!!!   I am so so so getting one of those!!! DH is gonna be ecstatic too.  We usually end up making two pots in the morning almost every morning.


Ya'll are crazy haha


----------



## verkagj (Jan 11, 2013)

I never seem to get to finish even one cup in the morning before the dogs, cats or goats are hollering that they want breakfast NOW. I use liquid stevia to cut down on sugar but I must have my fresh goat cream. The stevia cancels out the calories in the cream 
I had a coffee pot for my classroom when I taught college at night. Students (mostly adults that worked all day) brought all the stuff. I supplied the coffee maker. It's tough to get through a 3 hr class after working all day without a break. Although it was against policy to have drinks in the classrooms, especially computer rooms, I said I'd quit if we couldn't have drinks. I threatened students that if there was a spill, that would get me in trouble and we couldn't do it any longer. Never had a spill in 8 years.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 11, 2013)

Stevia, huh?  How does that compare to stuff like nutrasweet or splenda (those give me a headache so badly---I cannot do most diet sodas because of it so I just don't drink soda altogether).  I have tried honey and agave before in my coffee, not that those are exactly low calorie but might be a little better than plain sugar.


----------



## verkagj (Jan 11, 2013)

Nutrasweet and Splenda are bad for you, like Aspertame or Neotame. Stevia is a plant that is very sweet. I found out that the powder version doesn't mix into drinks, it floats. You need the liquid, preferably the non-alcohol based. They do make a single serve packet but I found that it was too much. About 4 drops in a cup of coffee is all you need so it lasts a long time. Most of the other non-sugar sweetners give me headaches also. With all my allergies, I have to be careful what I use. 
My husband uses honey but I dont' like it in coffee. Tea, yes. 

It's a major disaster when the stores are out of coffee here. There is a local brand, Gallon Jug and occasionally they are out of product between coffee seasons. A few stores carry the small can of Maxwell House. All the rest is instant. ICK! Fresh ground Gallon Jug is pretty good for low altitude grown coffee. Coffee is one of the things we buy the next one as soon as we open one. Not a good day without coffee.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!  I will look for that next time I go to the store.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)

Great day today!  The 60 degree weather, albeit beyond strange, was such a nice break from the cold.  We spent the entire day outside, playing with kids and taking our sweet time doing a few chores.

I let Charlie out with the goats and chickens all day today and could not have been prouder of how he behaved.  Every time a goat or bird walked near him, he lay down submissively and the rest of the time just sat watching them, never chasing.  At one point, he started to bounce across the yard a little too playfully, not chasing anything but just a puppy style happy run, and a chicken nearby squeaked a little---he hit the deck, but our big rooster came running at him anyway.  Roo didn't do anything but Charlie was sure intimidated.   After awhile, he fell asleep in the goat pen, with the 8 week old pullets.  I know we will have some more poultry training to work on as he gets older, so cute though to see how he likes them.

DH is finishing up a new hay feeder than will hold an entire bale for our bucks.  I showed him a picture of the one SHK made and he modeled it after than, only not as tall.  We sort of disagreed about that because I am positive the bucks will be on top of that thing in no time, but once it happens, we can always retrofit it to keep them out.  I cleaned out the waste hay from their pen today, yuck!  I hope that this new feeder helps prevent as much being tossed on the ground and peed on.  

 I also sold ten chickens today, 4 which have already been picked up.  We need some room for the new chicks once they get big enough to be in with the big girls and we have plenty of birds already.  One set is being picked up at 7 A.M. by a man and his girlfriend, whose mother had almost all of her chickens killed by a raccoon break-in two days ago.  They will be surprising her with these ones, two white silkies, and I am so glad they are going somewhere they will be loved on.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

Cool. I too would have made it up higher. They can always jump up and put there hooves on the shelf to reach it and actually most of the goats prefer to eat that way. Hopefully it works good for you guys.

And I know. Cleaning buck hay is  haha

Today I spent nearly every hour of light outside working at a friends house cutting up trees and cutting them down. Re-planting stuff, working with he tractor and pulling bushes out. Good day.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)

Bet you are tired.  Cutting trees is exhausting work.  Yeah, the buck hay is always the worst.  Funniest part is always the way the boys act once I finish, hiding under the sleep loft like the bare floor is going to eat them or something.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

That's funny. I don't know if you saw the pictures of the new shelter but there is a place for them to jump up on and sleep too. I didn't know if they were using it or not but I saw Will up there earlier so I take it they are.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)

The shelters look great!  I am sure they love the shelves.  Mine won't sleep on the ground except for in the sand outside the barn on a nice, warm day.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

Spoiled goats! HA

The Nigerian does have a big shelve in their big shelter and some of them use it. Some just lay on the ground though. I know one of the bucks sleeps under the shelf though because I saw some evidence of it.  And of course the Kikos all sleep on the ground unless they go in the shelter which has pallets in it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Not much to report here.  I am BORED and punchy.  Too much time reading and grading term papers I think, and not enough quality time with the family.  Today was officially the end of teaching my first college course though and I am feeling pretty good about that.  The first time through a course is always rough and I already can't wait until next year to try some things differently.  

I'll be staying up late tonight to help students with any last minute questions ad then to work on grading their final compositions as the email them in.  This last paper was a research-based analysis on the subject of obedience and authority (we studied Milgram, Zimbardo, and a few other psychologist's works and then they were to expand on their inquiries in an attempt to answer them using outside research....really dense and really challenging for BOTH myself and them).

My husband started his last semester of college Monday (he is at a class right now in East Chicago and won't be home until very late).  The degree he will earn was designed by Arcelor Mittal Steel to prepare people for specific trades that they offer, because they are having a hard time finding people who are actually ready and capable of doing the jobs they need to fill (just not as many people going into skilled trades).  DH's focus has been on the electrical repair, with a bit of mechanics and welding.  He spoke with someone who is in charge of hiring at the mill this week about applying there when he graduates with this degree in May, and was told to contact them in April, a month beforehand, so they might get some things set up!!  

I know that probably doesn't sound like a big deal, but it had me almost in tears.  We have been pinching every penny, trying to get by on my income and a few side jobs here and there for DH, and if he can go right from school to working at the mill....  .  The relief that would bring would be incredible.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 17, 2013)

the end is in sight!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is all going to end up exactly as it was meant to...have some relief tears...have some happy tears...you all deserve them


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh Pearce, I'm so happy for you and DH. All the hard work will pay off


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)

I finally caught up, my Molly lets the chickens and the rabbits free reign of the goat pen with no problems anything else that tries to come in is at their own peril.  for DH and his job prospects. Did you get your isn't coffee maker? Sorry about nugget


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow! That sounds really good for your husband...I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! (& him) 
Having been in that position quite recently I understand how hard it is. Everything will work out...

Oh...and congrads on finishing instructing your first College course! YAY!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

You all are right, the end is just around the corner and whatever happens is what is supposed to be.  

We have been so blessed to have had this opportunity and gotten through it without letting the kids feel the strain of the income gap.  They have taken great note of how hard daddy is working to get through this and I hope it is a valuable lesson to them that they should get their schooling and training done before taking on other adult responsibilities but also, that if they are not happy with their situation, it is never too late to change it.

No on the coffeemaker just yet---I have it bookmarked and once the income is freed up, that baby will be in my kitchen!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

Throw it on the Amazon Wish List


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

I would like to be breeding our goats this weekend since it would idealistically put us kidding after we got back from vacation but long enough before fair time that we could make sure our girls are in top condition.  They are not in heat of course so I tried out putting them in close contact with our smelliest buck yesterday to try to arouse ovulation.  There are several studies that say it can work within 2-5 days so we will see.  They are due to actually be in heat for another 2 weeks.

We are giving Charlie another round of vaccinations/worming this afternoon.  He is living with the goats full time now and they are doing very well with each other.  My DD Julia insisted he sit on her lap the yesterday morning when he came in for a quick hello before I left for work (DH knows I need my critter fix).  Charlie tolerated it lovingly but wow is he getting big.  Just look at the difference!  I am going to get a weight on him

Three weeks ago





Yesterday


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

Told ya he will grow FAST!! haha

Well played


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow...he's grown so much!!!!  Won't be much longer and Julia will have to sit in Charlie's lap


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 19, 2013)

Dogs no bigger, DD shrunk


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Told ya he will grow FAST!! haha
> 
> btw getting "bug"??


Me, make a typo...why whatever do you mean?  I see no typo.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Dogs no bigger, DD shrunk


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Dogs no bigger, DD shrunk


I was thinking the same thing! 

He is so darned cute!  So now it's time to get your second one. 

remember to check his rear dews to see if they need trimmed, they grow faster than the other nails.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! Looks like he is doing well!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> goodolboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for the reminder.  Will do when we do his shots later.  

Funny you said get another though...mom and I were just talking yesterday and I am SO ready to butcher DinDin and throw him in the oven (he is a butt!!).  At that point, we will make our decision on whether or not we want to start doing goats for meat on her property and if so, we will be looking at getting at least one more LGD.  In addition to having our nasty coyotes, we are now having bobcat sightings, which have been known to take down small deer from time to time so I am a little concerned about goat kids.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 19, 2013)

oh he is so cute and cuddly! He has grown a ton. Makes me want one, too


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow! He is getting so big so fast! What a cutie pie too....the puppy also!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Whew, I am feeling a laaazzyy Sunday coming on.  Got the barn straightened up, did some repairs, played with the kids until the wind was burning our cheeks.  Good day.

The does all have a roomie now (happy, pee covered bucks).  We had to do a little revamp of the kidding pens though because we are using them for breeding and found that our dear little does can repel off the walls and jump out!  Some wire, screws, and wood now has them sitting cozy with their designated stud muffins until they come into back into heat  in the next few days to a week and are bred.  Charlie didn't know what to do today.  He is getting very attached to his does and seeing them anxious today seemed to upset him.  We let him go out in the back acre with our other dog and they had a blast, instead of having him sit and worry himself over the goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 20, 2013)

Hurt my hand already this morning.  I went out to feed and water, dishing up each goat couple a portion of hay and fresh water for their love pens.  I managed to get in and out of all three without much event (no pee sprayed on me or escapees).  Then I decided to give each doe a does of Nutridrench, thinking they may not be eating as well as normal with these sex-crazed bucks rooming with them.  First doe, no problem.  Second doe...I slide the lock to the door open ans she jumped the door, popping it open into me and bolted.  Then the buck I have her paired with sprints out and takes after a different doe who I do not want bred by him!  I am trying to grab him or one of the does, as the all sprint around me, picked up one doe and tried to put her back into the pen bbut she got out before I could close the door.  I then scooped up my buck (OOF!) and tossed him outside, slammed the door, and gave my does my best death glare while I caught my breathe.  

I am not sure at what point I did something to my hand but it is throbbing along the crease of my palm like I slammed it inside something.  These goats better make me some pretty doeling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

So much for the lazy Sunday morning. 
Don't ya hate it when you get hurt and don't even know how it happened! Hope it heals up quick.

Charlie sure is growing up. Smart move getting Charlie some other dog playtime. Being a pup and in with breeding animals he really can get hurt being small still. Now when we bring a female to the bucks the dogs do not like it. They live with the bucks and really don't like the does coming in. No mis-haps but we do watch closely. Badger is so bonded with his boys he doesn't want anything near them, and cries for them if he is separated.  I bet Charlie had a blast with the other dog!

Gee Pearce, you could get an Anatolian Bitch and have pyrolians! Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

> Gee Pearce, you could get an Anatolian Bitch and have pyrolians! Wouldn't that be great!


Kid friendly forum here? ha 

Yes Anatolians are the best as we all know and it would be cool if you had one. Something about them.
btw real fast...Callie is HUGE! She is now the second largest dogs here and weighs only 5 pounds less than Badger. She younger and female but bigger than D and nearly the same size as Badger. She's huge!

Also I hope you feel better. I HATE getting hurt and not knowing what happened. It's weird.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 20, 2013)

I hate mornings like that. I hope your feels better soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 20, 2013)

Took some aspirin and it helped.  Just looked swollen and red.  Can you bruise the palm of your hand?  I'm sure you can just never done it before.

I just came back in from catching DinDin...I thought I'd open the door to let some fresh air in and he jumped the fence (he is a taller than my other goats and I guess he just discovered a new trick).  That goat is looking tastier every day.

LOL, I am not getting an Anatolian!  Maybe one more GP or three at some point


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 20, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Took some aspirin and it helped.  Just looked swollen and red.  Can you bruise the palm of your hand?  I'm sure you can just never done it before.
> 
> I just came back in from catching DinDin...I thought I'd open the door to let some fresh air in and he jumped the fence (he is a taller than my other goats and I guess he just discovered a new trick).  That goat is looking tastier every day.
> 
> LOL, I am not getting an Anatolian!  Maybe one more GP or three at some point


Sure you can. I've done it before and it aint fun. Could have pulled something there too.

 I'm ready for goat. I so want some.

WHAT!!?? Come on. If you would get more GP's why not just get an Anatolian?


----------



## verkagj (Jan 20, 2013)

I call those lovely goat episodes a "rodeo day". When I have an appointment or need to be somewhere it always happens. Or I forget I have a pot on the stove and go out "for just a minute" and someone escapes.

I really applaud you and the other young people who are raising children and animals. It's such a great education for the children. My son still remembers (he's 40) about the goats and taking care of the chickens and homemade biscuits. I did remind him of the time he said, "do we have to have homemade ice cream again?" He denies ever saying that.

Hope your hand recovers fast. Muscle rub may help.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

Just saying HI.  Oh...did you notice anything new under my screen name?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

I love it!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

We had a two hour delay this morning due to the dangerously cold temperatures and wind.  It has warmed up to a balmy 2 degrees.  We were out early making sure everyone had water and was out of the wind.  Chickens are fine, goats were a little shivery so DH put up some plastic over the windows (they need to be replaced because they leak badly).  I have no love for winter.

My hand is okay, slightly bruised, but my back and right knee are not.  Somehow between breaking up the love party and catching our walking pot roast, I messed myself up.  The knee is annoying but my back  .   I am not entirely sure if it is muscular or an irritated nerve but regardless, I do not know how anyone can live with chronic back pain.  Nothing touches it, not aspirin, Ibuprofen, nada.  Kind of reminds me of when I had sciatica during my pregnancy without the tingling/numb feeling.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Yikes pearce, and you don't even have the luxury of saying your getting old! I wonder if you did something to get your back out of whack.
...and the temp. what is that???? Crazy cold, I'd be an ice block. It says it is 30 degrees here but feels like 19. I don't think so, it doesn't feel that cold. But 2 degrees...    no way!

I hope you can heal up soon. Sometimes our animals can be such a pain!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

Those Icy Hot patches are a godsend! Or the IH stick...it's like deoderant, but icy hot. I think they have it in non-scented too. But the REAL life saver? Tiger Balm! Have the DH slather that on your back before bedtime (very important...before bedtime) and normally, you'll feel MUCH better the next morning! Word from the wise: get the CLEAR/White Tiger Balm...NOT the normal stuff. That red color will stain EVERYTHING! If the knee hurts, it's normally cause something is "off" in the back (at least that's what happens to me)...so if the muscles in your back can relax...everything else will fall/settle back into place. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry you are hurting...yeah...back pain is something else 

Before bed...take a super hot shower with the water targeted to the most painful areas...then, a backrub with icy hot, or other stuff already mentioned...get into bed and hopefully relaxing will help.  Hope you wake up feeling better!!!

Those cold temps are not helping anything either...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

Tiger Balm is one I am not familiar with.  I will have to look that up.  I do have some old Icy Hot and that is getting put to use ASAP.  I think I will have DH pick some up (or if they have clear Tiger Balm) on his way home from class since we are about out of it.  I am sure I am sitting/walking differently so makes sense that that might actually be the root of the knee pain.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

What do you do on your Saturday morning.  I am sitting here, reading and drinking coffee, DH walks over an puts on a vinyl record (The Guess Who's These Eyes), and I am thinking, Oh how nice.  Then after about 30 seconds, he flips it to high speed, and now he and my daughter are dancing like fools chipmunks sounding music.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 25, 2013)

Now I am worried did I miss Friday???


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce? Saturday?


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

I was going to put out more hay Friday!!!!!!!! I'm now going to be in trouble with the sheep.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce  Funny. It's FRIDAY.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce honey...you've missed a day...but with your back hurting, it's okay...you can have 2 Saturdays


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Pearce honey...you've missed a day...but with your back hurting, it's okay...you can have 2 Saturdays


Can I?


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 25, 2013)

Nope, you need to go do your friday chores


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

Don't really think that fair, but I think you're right.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yeah!!  Maybe I should go to work.  











































Just kidding----no school today.  But I TOTALLY forgot. YAY!  Bonus day!  And I  already have the house cleaned up and did a little remodel of our mudroom.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2013)

I want two Saturdays!

I hope your back feels better.  I prefer Flexall.  The Thermacare heat wraps are WONDERFUL!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty nice day so far.  Got the house cleaned, reorganized out mudroom so I have a place to hang up our barn gear, and AHHKK!!  Apollo what did you do!!??  I go into the barn, and he has blood everywhere.   On the pen, on my doe, all over his face.  He is being so aggressive about his right to breed that he has busted up his head and doesn't seem to get that he, and the other boys, are all in their own pens with their OWN doe.  How about we stop with the fighting through the pen wall and get to the baby making with the hottie right NEXT TO YOU please!

I pulled all of the boys out for the morning to give the does a break from the amorous boys and cleaned up Apollo.  He looks ridiculous, having rubbed off the fur on top of his head (think Friar Tuck), gashed it open, and now purple from the bluekote I put on it.  He is relentless though.  I will be putting the girls back with their boy tonight and think I will just bring the doe to his place so he doesn't keep trying to fight the other bucks.  

Good news is though that two of the three does are clearly in heat and appear to have been bred a few times.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

> How about we stop with the fighting through the pen wall and get to the baby making with the hottie right NEXT TO YOU please!


  

Wait! You said you cleaned him off?  Moses, Caleb, and Will have all been bloodied several times when fighting each other and I would never in a million years clean them off. Too much stink, too much work, no need, and they look really manly when the have blood all over their head and face.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Funny you say that because after messing with his stank butt (he is really really ripe right now after his week with the girls, daily dousing himself with urine for them) because we JUST got back from Bath and Body Works--I went out and bought a few bottles of their eucalyptus mint hand scrub to get his smell off of me.  A little buck smell I can handle but we were really up close and personal today getting him patched up and the smell is etched into my pores and can be smelled from across the room.

Anyone who is interested...the BBW Euc/Mint soap really works well and at Halloween time, they stock an Anise scented one the is even better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce- what about Charlie??? I need a charlie puppy fix.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh my Charlie!!!  That guy is got me wrapped around his gigantic paw.  I am going on to give him his dewormer in a sec and will try to snag some photos.  He is a dirty, filthy mess from all the fun he had today playing in the snow and then rolling in dirt in the goat pen.  Dirty and happy.  I am going to weigh him while I am out there.  I am going to guess 25 pounds, based on lifting him earlier when we moved the bucks around.  Be back soon.

He is such a smartie though.  I anticipated him being a little more resistant to training since he is with the goats more than with us and because of what I had heard about the breed, but on first command he sits, lays downs, shakes, and for the most part will come when told to.  I tried to get a photo of him sleeping with DinDin in the pasture a few days ago but DinDin opened and eye, saw me, and got up before I could snap a shot.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks pearce!  I'd love to see pics of a messy muddy puppy... means he had fun. When D and Badger would go through the duck hole (not big enough to be a pond..or pool) they would have black mud all over them. They knew they couldn't come in the house with the mud and I'd say..."nope, your all muddy... can't come in."  Badger would literally sulk and get so embarrassed and ashamed! Badge is way to sensitive.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

To me Badger is thinking...who you calling muddy?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

LOL, look at that face he is making!  He totally looks ashamed.  Charlie is not as muddy as that   Mostly just his back legs and undercarriage.  We weighed him...21.14.  And yes that is a 5 gallon bucket and a fish scale---works great and cost less than ten dollars.  We use it for weighing chickens too.  He was still licking the probiotic yogurt off his lips.  We give his worm meds in it and he loves the stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I tried to get a pic of him on the ground and got photobombed by DinDin.  That goat is so annoying and needy.  He is our first dam raised goat too which surprises me since I would think he would be less in your face.  Here is the best I could snap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While in the barn, I got a bit of an upsetting phone call from my dad telling me that my cousin had died.  We are the same age.  They believe it was an overdose of his depression medications but are doing an autopsy.  He is his parents only child and I am so sad for them right now.  And they just got back into their home after it caught fire from some strange mulch combustion thing (thankfully a neighbor caught sight of it because they were out of town).  He and I were not especially close, and have not seen each other for years but it is just so strange and upsetting to think that he is gone.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Charlie is just so stinking CUTE!!!!  I've missed not seeing photos of him on here for awhile 

Sorry about your cousin


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Charlie is just so stinking CUTE!!!!  I've missed not seeing photos of him on here for awhile
> 
> Sorry about your cousin


x2 pearce.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the scale.... charlie's a cutie
 never easy to loose a cousin


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

I am okay here on the cousin front.  Can't stop thinking about my grandmother who lives down there and his parents.  Spending the morning squeezing my kids.  

Going out to check on the girls.  I am positive that Bluebell has been bred, pretty sure about Lily, and hoping that Rosie is coming into heat.  She seemed to be heading that way last night.  That will put us kidding in mid June (that is so far off!).  The timing will be good though. 

No reason here for the pics.  Just because.  Charlie after DH gave him a bath and blow dried him.  Seriously, that guy is as smitten as I am.  Can't believe I had to even barter to get Charlie.






And just being silly.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

That a Colts shirt?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

What else would we wear if not Colts shirts  . Pretty sure we have more Colts clothing than anything else.  Well, I might have more ratty white-ish "barn" shirts but in the way of regular clothes, COLTS!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah pearce... you probably want to get your other pyr now! 

Charlie is too cute.. how many weeks is he now?

BTW- took badgers pic off your journal... I just wanted you to see how ridiculously sensitive he is. He can't handle any rejection at all!
"D" on the other end just looks at ya like.. _So_!

The Colts are one of my son's favorite team!!!  Huge issue a few years ago with Straw and him about the Superbowl. Straw is a freak about sports. 

I'm a Giants girl myself!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww...that Charlie is just so very, very CUTE


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yeah pearce... you probably want to get your other pyr now!
> 
> Charlie is too cute.. how many weeks is he now?
> 
> ...


I remember the game in 2007, I told my mom the Colts would win, when they did she chased me around the house cussing.  

Charlie is adorable


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Charlie is     
Sorry about your cousin and his parents. That really sucks. 
Charlie is soooo


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah and who own that Super Bowl??? Oh yeah the SAINTS!!!!!!!! :bun


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

Pearce- _today_ is Saturday... my DD#2 wanted you to know!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL, thanks!!  I do need a reminder.  Weird to have a three day weekend.  Another GP, hmmmm.....might have to do some talking to my DH.  Charlie is eleven weeks old now.  Oh, I like your Badger picture.  Feel free to put pics up here.  

And SHK, "Saints" is kind of ironic name, no?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

Don't be messing with my Saints...

Naa get an Anatolian. For real. And from a good breeder with good dogs. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Don't be messing with my Saints...
> 
> Naa get an Anatolian. For real. And from a good breeder with good dogs. You will not be disappointed.


How do Anatolian do with kids?  For some reason , I feel like someone mentioned they might not be as good about them playing with the goats as a GP.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

Callie is awesome with all of us here!  You will love an anatolian! Very important to know what to look for though as some toli's can be a bit much!   Best 9 week old LGD pup  I ever saw was an Anatolian... Callie's brother. Unbelievable at 9 weeks. I wish I'd a had him on video. I really wanted him but I had 2male pyrs and a F pyr. The males in Callie's line are male aggressive.. no two males are together!

and yes I know you were asking Straw    but at least I am unbiased!  Cuz you know how much I love my pyrs!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)

I will think on it.  I'd like to have another (kind of feeling partial to the GP right now still   ).  I know it wouldn't be until at least summer though and after we reinforce the fencing in the back acre with hotwire so we can keep goats back there full time.  Also, if we decide to start our meat herd up, I would want two of them to keep in that pasture as well so I may even end up with another 3   .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 26, 2013)

Depends on the dog but Anatolians are known to bond strongly with their family so as long as the kids are around the dog it should love all of you. I know Callie loves everyone here and she's actually alot like D in that she likes most people where Badger and Amy really do not like other people. Like really, really do not like other people. So I think it depends on the dog.

Anatolians mature very quickly too. Callie matured much faster than the Pyrs here. When I got Cal here to the house, at nine weeks, she was going duty outside and she saw something move in the dark (was the Pyr's actually) and at just nine weeks she was growling and barking at them. Now she had just been brought to a new house and she was barking and growling at something in the dark. Not long after she was put out and living out there she was of course too young to actually do anything but she was a "big dog" in that she was barking, alerting, and would do everything that a fully mature dog would do. She was doing these at a very young age. Not to put down the Pyr's as I love them but Badger started really being a big boy at seven months old; D about a month later; and Amy has been doing it for quite awhile though. She was "trained" by Badger in that she was always with him and picked up on alot of his traits I think.

Also Anatolians are a Turkish breed, which I'm partial to.  And they are rare and not everyone has them, they are not overbred, and when you are a part of the "Anatolian Club" you're on top of the world.  Just as any Anatolian owner. They are the best LGD! haha


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

I love my pyrs but I will say Female pyrs are tough... really tough. Male pyrs are much easier in general. F pyrs are very alpha and are usually much more aggressive. We say Amy is psycho dog. With the Anatolians I prefer Female as the males are typically much more intense and hard.  The females tend to be  more balanced. Often people will put their females in with the does...because they are fierce. When I picked Amy I purposely did not get the alpha female and yet at 6 weeks she went head to head with Callie, Callie was 9 wks..  For some reason people are intimidated by the Toli, I'm not sure why. I had a lot more experience with the Toli and originally wanted them for my LGD's but I was not able to find any for under $1200. That is why I got the pyrs. i am very happy about how it worked out.I still think Callie and D would have awesome pups... and I am not a fan of mixing breeds but with LGD's there never seems to be a problem.


ETA- just read straws post... callie was much more demonstrative but straw doesn't know how to read behavior... each pyr displayed different traits.  Observing and patrolling and watchful. Straw equates barking and growling to be the basic criteria which is not the sole criteria.  D is still not a huge barker, he is a bit more sneaky and quiet. Callie is still learning the discernment the pyrs have when it comes to the barking. That is good because it was starting to cause some problems...it was real bad when she was in heat. I do agree that in some areas they mature faster but their individual traits have more to do with it than anything.


and we all know when straw is passionate about something then that is it... there is nothing else. He's young- gotta cut him some slack!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Well how would Straw get Callie to have eyes for another male...I thought she and D were sweet on each other? We had a pair like that growing up. Fawn had NO interest in any other dog other than our Zorro...even though she WAS fixed...those two were bonded. Zorro even fought a neighbor's dog to protect HIS girl! 
Besides...you'd probably have every mixed puppy spoken for by a BYH member! 
@ Pearce...lucky you! Possibly 3 more! WOW! Talk about fuzzy LOVE!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh boy I can NOT wait for some chevon to hit the freezer.  That goat is infuriating right now.  We are in the midst of breeding right now, in the doe's house right now, the two does are in the kidding pens with their buck friends, and DinDin is in the loafing area along with Charlie.  Poor Charlie did have one of the kidding pens available to him for a cozy napping area and a place to eat and drink without being pestered by DinDin, but right now, he does not have that luxury.  

The issue is dinner time.  That stupid goat scarfs down his feed ration, and then takes after Charlie's food.  I do not want to have Charlie thinking that I am going to watch over him when he is supposed to be watching over the goats, so, laying in the nasty dirt and waste hay, I scooted under the lower sleep loft and rigged some wood and wire around the base (picture below of the loft before so you can get the idea of what I mean) and then shoved Charlie's dish WAY under it so that he can get in and eat but DinDin can't ....or so I thought  .  





That devil goat gets on his belly, reaches a front leg into the little opening and knocks the dish towards him, spilling the food and then proceeds to eat whatever he can reach.  I swear, nerves about butchering aside, I was ready to string him up tonight.

The good thing is that I am positive that Bluebell and Lily have been bred and Rosie is clearly coming into heat and we should be able to get the barn back to normal this weekend (boys on their side, girls out of the pens).  Babies will be due a bit later than I would like ideally, and I can't wait for babies!  It is all I can do right now to not drive to southern Indiana to grab me a the gorgeous black doeling I saw for sale today.

----

DH and the kids went to go see Disney on Ice tonight so I am relaxing at home, looking over my poultry plans and spring orders.  I was supposed to be at a meeting but it was canceled since the speaker was driving in from an area where the weather was getting bad.  I am going to get another batch of 50 meat chicks in April and would like to get some more Black Copper Marans.  It is hard to come by them though and I may have to order some hatching eggs to get what I really want in our flock.  I have never ordered hatching eggs before so I am a bit hesitant about jumping into that.  

I did agree to get my daughter some silkies to replace the ones I sold.  She is till upset with me.  I knew she liked them but she was in tears when I came back inside from selling them and is still talking about how that 'girl took them away'.  I feel pretty bad about it so of course mommy's guilt=replacement chicks.  I let her look as some pictures and she likes the blue or gray ones.  I am going to have to expand our coop


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't stand goats that like dog food. All the goats here turn their head up to it and will not touch it but Sis. She LOVES dogs food.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 30, 2013)

It is so ANNOYING!!!  I thought I'd feed him in the main part of the barn but then our other dog wants in on it and I would rather him just stay in with the does since that is what he needs to learn to do.  I kind of want to take down our kidding pens and rebuild them so we have three pens instead of two, so he can have his space to eat and because it would just be nice to have another one anyway.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have two or three goats that eat the dog food.  Drives me CRAZY!!!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

And I thought I was the ONLY one! Gus LETS Flora eat her food...unless there's WET food in there. Any of the other goats come NEAR the food...Gus will nicely "block" them from her bowl! Not Flora...Gus will move away from her and let her have the bowl! Drives me NUTS. Does Flora want her grain? OH NO....but you pour that dog food and she comes RUNNING! I have had to chain her up, away from Gus' bowl to make sure Gus gets to eat, on a few occasions! 

Pearce...I LOVE your little barn set up! That is SOOOO cool! The different levels and everything! WOW. My poor goats have a room...no nothing FUN it their room! I gotta get busy this spring and make them some REAL accomodations!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks, I like it too.  I kind of want to do a little revamp when it gets warmer.  Just never enough space for all my goat-dreams  ....speaking of which...

(Me Singing) Pregnant goats, Pregnant Goats, I got Pregnant GOOOOaats!  

Heats are done, boys are happy and going back to their space, does were all "witnessed" in the act, so now it is a waiting game until June.  MAN why is June so far away!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

(Singing in a high pitched voice) AWWWWWWWWWWWE SOMMMMMMME!!! Good luck with your kidding, bet it'll be here before you know it .


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

I know, I am so excited for this every year and this year, I am especially anxious to see what we get from our two new bucks and our new doe.  I so want some pretty doeling from Bluebell to add to our registered stock   If not though, I will 100% be going out and buying one this summer.  

I am not getting moving too fast this morning.  It went from below freezing at the beginning of the week, to almost flip-flop weather in the middle, and now it is back to below freezing and snowing.  I need to go change our chick bedding (and give Charlie some snuggles) but it is cold and I like my bathrobe.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

I fighting  myself to go out and take care of the goats too. :/


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Alright, back in, showered up, and getting warm.

The Christmas chicks have gotten big very fast and I moved them in with the adult birds.  Thought about giving them another few weeks in the brooder, but I put an escape box in the coop for them and they seem to be doing just fine.  I am not sure if it is just that the crosses have produced some kind of vigor in them or perhaps they are all roosters, but I am impressed with their growth rate.  We will be putting most of them in the freezer in another few months and I am curious to see how they measure up in weight and taste to the Cornish Crosses.

We fired up the incubator again last week and loaded it up with some more mixed breed eggs and four purebred Old English Game eggs.  The OEGs are such fun birds.  The others we are hatching for a member (and because it is just fun!).

I moved the boys back to their place (they promptly had a hump fest with each other  ), and scraped down the pen floors in the does' house to get rid of the boy smell.  The girls are happy to be able to run around like usual.  

And DinDin---man I hate him!  He has just gotten to the point where he irritates me by just breathing.  He just had to be wherever I was working, on the pile of hay I was pitching, on the mineral feeder I was filling, trying to follow me out the door...I swear, I could just about grab the 22 and a sharp knife and just do this already.


We brought our Charlie in to give him a bath.  Whew, he was a dirty mess.  Almost needs two baths really, but we did our best to get the mud, and who know what else, out and then brushed and blow dried out most of the hay bits.  I have to weigh him again.  Wish I would have done a weekly photo of him because it is amazing how fast he has grown, I mean just his paws even!  I am also noticing his snout is starting to get longer, not so pushed back, puppyish.  Pics of course in a bit.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

hehehehahahahha The paws. Yep. All LGD owners, esp new one, are amazed by those paws! They get huge fast huh?



> And DinDin---man I hate him!  He has just gotten to the point where he irritates me by just breathing.  He just had to be wherever I was working, on the pile of hay I was pitching, on the mineral feeder I was filling, trying to follow me out the door...I swear, I could just about grab the 22 and a sharp knife and just do this already.


I don't like goats like that either. All over you and in your way every second. arrrggg

Buuuut I bet all that makes it alot easier to eat him up though.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 2, 2013)

sounds like a productive day
much more than mine


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, eating him will be no problem at this point.  He was so cute when we brought him here and today, I had to tell myself, "don't kick him in the head, don't kick him in the head" a few times.  Not the best first timer experience with a meat wether, but it could have gone worse too I suppose.  I kind of wonder if he might now be just a touch "special", and I mean that in all seriousness.  He just doesn't seem to be very bright and sure doesn't learn well.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

*ahem* BOER *ahem* lol JK

Yeah those are what I call the bad goats. Not bad as in the goat is bad, just not a regular goat. A Bad goat. A bad example of a goat. When do you guys eat him btw?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe it is just the breed cross---never had a Boer or a Sable before so might just be normal and I am clueless.  He is on the menu for April.  BBQ goat, goat sausage, goat stirfry....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Two more months then. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, I am kind of guesstimating that he is 85-90pounds (he weighs more than my pygmy goat from feel and we weighed her about a month ago).  I wish I had a better way to get an accurate weight--I was picking him up while standing on a scale, but he is getting to be too big to hold (I might be a bit on the short side  ).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

If that's what he weighs I would eat him now.  

Yeah a livestock scale is next here. Has to be. I am sick of picking goats and dogs up that weigh more than a hundred pounds. Not fun.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

That is soooo tempting.  I actually voted to butcher him after the dog food fight but my mother and I are splitting him and I got vetoed.  I am going to go get a real weight on him in a bit just out of curiosity now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh good. If he does weigh that much though then I would slaughter him now. That's like ideal slaughter weight.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yeah a livestock scale is next here. Has to be. I am sick of picking goats and dogs up that weigh more than a hundred pounds. Not fun.


Straw... when are you buying one... maybe I'll chip in....maybe! 


Pearce- I guess having a PITB goat will make it easier to eat. If he was all lovey dovey... that'd be tooooo hard.

Gosh, I remember the days of bathing D and Badge every week. It got to be a lot real quick. They started out at 20 lbs @ 8weeks- they gained an average of 5 lbs a week. Their paws... crazy big. Now they don't seem so big... I guess we get use to them. It is so cool  to see our big babies grow so big so fast yet they are still babies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, weekly bathing will not be happening here.  Just as needed. 

Photos!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

WOWZERS!!!!!  He's grown so much!!!! 

Julia is just too cute!!!!  And you look so young and pretty

And...those paws are big!!!!  Charlie looks so clean and handsome...good job!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> WOWZERS!!!!!  He's grown so much!!!!
> 
> Julia is just too cute!!!!  And you look so young and pretty
> 
> And...those paws are big!!!!  Charlie looks so clean and handsome...good job!


He is a moose!  It is my fault entirely but he thinks he fits on my lap (I don't mind but he will eventually squish me).  Young and pretty   Well, thank you!  I was thinking I look like I just took a shower and grabbed the most random outfit I could find.  A few days ago, my kids were looking through some photos and saw one of me, making the comment, "Oh look at baby mommy!"  The pic was just two or three years old.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

hahaah ^^


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Your random outfit looks perfect for a Saturday at home to me!  Your fleece pants are nicer than mine...the ones I'm wearing are black with green pines on them...so boring...need to break out the bright red and black plaid ones...now that is fashion statement for sure...got hubby the same ones to match...makes life at home in the evening a redneck occasion and no cameras allowed


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Love it, matching plaid!  DH and I don't have anything that on purpose matches but too often, we come out of the room and have on outfits that do match.  Guess it is part of being together with someone for a decade.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

WOW! Really, really great photos . Thanks for sharing, everyone looks great!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep... no time at all and we will see the Charlie sitting on the couch watching tv with you!  We can see Julia loves him... how about the boys?

Charlie has such a cute nose!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep you are (and have) spoiled that dog. And yeah, how do the others like him?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok....how sweet are those photos?! Charlie is a cutie pie...definitely doesn't look like a baby fur seal anymore!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 3, 2013)

The boys and DH are just as in love, but not as "LET ME HOLD HIM" as Juju is.  The oldest likes to try to teach him tricks and actually has him doing pretty well on a leash around the goat pasture area.  My younger boy is more into poultry than the goats, dogs, or cats, but he likes to bury his face in his fur for a quick snuggle in the barn before heading off to check his birds.

I don't know what it is about this dog.  I was never much of a dog person but he is different somehow.  And it makes me so happy to see him out with the goats, walking behind them and curled up next to them in hay.  


Today, I will be getting ready for football by filing my taxes  .  Then of course comes the making of Texas caviar and some banana bread before heading to mom and dad's for brats, hot wings, and some 49ers.  I don't have much of a heavy pick for this game but I suppose I would like the 49ers over the Ravens.  Hoping it is a good game either way, not one of those just turning over the ball back and forth for hours games.

Child humor moment of the day...my son and DH were driving home and son sees a road sign and busts up laughing.  "Why would they post that!" he said.  The sign read NO DUMPING and he thought it meant something else.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 3, 2013)

only a boy..


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol, tooooo funny!!!!  Boys!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 3, 2013)

It's something about LGD's where you help but to love them.

And yes, go 9ers!! Well Kap anyways.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

yup...sounds like my son when he was younger...dump was a terribly funny word back then...as was when someone mentioned loving the tinkle sound of their wind chimes 

Oh...and hubby goes out of his way to not match any of my clothes...but I sneak them in since I kind of like it...at least for at home in the evening after a shower and watching tv and relaxing...not sure why...but I like it...and the more outlandish, the better


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2013)

Pearce, I was wondering.. I think I asked you this before, but I can't remember.... what kind of meat birds are you raising?

I am getting ready to cross my Turken NN to my Red rangers and Rainbow girls. My girls are about 9-10 lbs... the roo is  about 11lbs.
Wanting to get a nice tender bird. They are slow growing and pasture raised.... I may get some more heritage whites.  I usually get to slaughter them at  5 1/2-7 lbs.

How do you like the flavor of your birds?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2013)

We have gotten our feet wet with the fast growing Cornish Crosses and I am going to be putting the Christmas chicks (all are BCMarans rooster crossed with Barred Rock, Ameraucana, Australorp, Cuckoo Marans, and Barnevelder) on the table to see how the family likes the flavor.  They are actually quite big for only being a little over a month old, though not anywhere near what we would likely see with Cornish Crosses.

We all like the bland taste of the CCX, and it is far better tasting than the store bought ones.  

But I would like to mix it up a bit, and really if I could get them onto our own bred and born birds, that would be great since we wouldn't have to order them from some other place.  They might take a little longer to grow and need more feed of course, so not sure how that would balance out money-wise but we will see.

I did show the Turkens to DH and the kids....they laughed  .  I said, hey they are kinda ugly but I bet they taste great.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Been kind of absent this past week.   I spent a lot of time getting plans and documents ready for having a sub the rest of the week.   It is harder to not be here than to just come to work, especially in the middle of a unit on Shakespeare (we are reading Julius Caesar).   I am very fortunate to have an excellent sub coming in who I know will follow the plans and engage the class in discussion.

Elliott's big surgery is tomorrow morning at 10.  He is a little nervous but I went out and bought some coloring stuff and we told him he was going to get to stay home with mommy and play games and do crafts and stuff like that, which he is excited about.  Alone time with mommy does not come by to often when you are the middle kid.   I have to say, I am a bit anxious though.   The first surgery will last about a hour and a half (repair the inguinal hernia and communicating hydrocele with surgeon #1).  Then the second surgeon will be coming in to correct the partially undescended testicle, lasting another 1-2 hours depending on how easily it is fixed.  There is something about handing over your child to people in blue gowns, letting them knock him out and operate on him, that puts a knot in your stomach.   And it is a long operation which doesn't help.   I know it will be fine but no matter how many times I say that, it won't make that feeling go away.  

On the farm front, the goats are getting stir crazy I think.   They are pretty much staying inside the barn because it keeps going back and forth between damp and muddy outside and bitter cold and windy outside.   Every time I go in there, they are bickering with each other, and DinDin seems to be getting a kick out of pestering the girls.   Could be early pregnancy hormones too I suppose (Rosie is a beast when she is pregnant and it seems to start early with her).   The chickens are getting ancy too, and I tried to let them go out yesterday for a bit since it was at least in the 40s, but it was a bit too windy for their taste  .  

I talked to DH last night about getting three strands of hotwire run around the two separate fields and he is on board.  Once we get more into spring weather, I will start looking around for options.  It will be so nice to not have to worry as much about the dogs digging under the fence or goats ruining the fence from rubbing on it (the bumper boards help but they are still bending it up in several place which makes me ill after all of that hard work putting it up for them).  We will also be better set up for getting more goats  .  I would like to have about 7 or 8 does and I think we may end up selling Rosie in there as some point.  She is a decent pet quality doe and has a good udder, but she could be a better producer and her overall look doesn't thrill me.  Lily (our only pygmy) will never leave our farm---she was the first one born here and is my sweetie pie.

Charlie is starting to act more like an LGD all the time.  He barked this weekend!  His voice is so deep, I didn't even realize it was him at first.  I am not sure what he was barking at exactly, but I imagine some animal because he was looking out into the field.  I tried him on a leash yesterday, just to see how he would do.  Not too bad actually, better than our mutt does even and she has been on a leash since she was a puppy eight years ago.   We did a quick walk around the property and he stayed at my side until we started back to the barn---they he wanted to run to his goaties.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

first..    praying all will go well with the surgeries.  

your chickens are funny! 40 degrees and windy...what do they think they are ..prima donnas! 

I know Charlie makes you proud!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Will be thinking and praying for Elliott's safe surgery tomorrow and for you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the hugs.  I can't wait until tomorrow is over and I can baby my baby.  And oh, yes those chickens are acting like such divas.  

Almost forgot a happy share...my older son, who is ten, made the school's news this week.   He is quite the little talent with his drawings and paintings.  He came home Friday with a smirky little grin and says, "I have a surprise for you" in a little singsong.  He is not one for being too excited about anything, kind of Stoic really for a kid, so I knew it was going to be good.  He hands me a stack of papers, that he had carefully organized...a great spelling test, a perfect math paper, and so on...so I am thinking this is the big surprise and I was thrilled!  he has had such a challenge this year in school and those papers were wonderful.  But then I got to the last one, the newsletter, and started scanning over the articles on it, not even seeing what he was showing to me because it didn't even dawn on me that he had done this drawing....








He normally does farm type things, birds, barns, so this was something new for him.  Never seen him draw a person before, besides little stick figure or cartoon kinds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I'd take the art over the perfect papers any day


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Will be keeping you all in my prayers, I believe it's so much tougher on those sitting in the waiting room than it is on the actual patient..... That's an amazing drawing and I know he must be so proud to have been recognized with it being out there in front of the entire school on the cover of the newsletter .


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 11, 2013)

Prayer for the surgery, and what a talent! Awesome drawing!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 11, 2013)

That is fantastic! Oh he sounded so proud. 

Wishing you the best through the surgery!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 11, 2013)

praying for a quick and successful surgery. Great drawing too


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 11, 2013)

Keeping you and your baby in our prayers.

Congrats to big brother on the drawing! It is great to be recognized like that.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ben is very talented!!!  Hope he keeps up with his drawings...an artist in the making 

Will be remembering Elliott tomorrow and you and your family


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Laughing so hard....

Elliott is quite seriously telling us about his future plans.  He says he is "going to get married and have children" and plans to name them "Lightning McQueen, Cinderella, and Jimmy Jon Jones".  He is now wondering who he should marry and so far the selection pool is his sister, me, a few of his aunts, and my mother.   DH told him, well you can't marry your own family and he says, "Why not!"  He has also informed us that once he grows up, his name will be Steve since he will be a daddy.

Boy do we need to straighten some things out for him, LOL!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

don't you just love the simplicity of children... the innocence.... it is a joy to see isn't it!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 11, 2013)

Love the name change! My 4 year old ds has an imaginary son instead of a friend! Love to hear him give his son directions! He has only recently even thought about girls....


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 12, 2013)

That is the cutest thing, Pearce! I wonder how he came up with those names, so funny!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

In our thoughts and prayers today.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

Thinking about ya today, you are in my prayers


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Same here...my first thought and prayers upon waking for Elliott, you and your family and the surgeons


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you all   Big brother left for school and gave him a big hug before walking out--got me a little teary.   We will be leaving in an hour so I suppose I better get out of my jammies


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

All will go as planned and will be just fine.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 12, 2013)

Will be thinking about yall today.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Positive thoughts and prayers for you, your son, and the surgeons.  All will be well, I just know it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 12, 2013)

Sitting in a waiting room.   Hopefully hear something soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Symphony (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's so hard waiting   Hope you get good news really soon and can go cuddle your baby


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 12, 2013)

Exhausted!   Finally on our way home.   Surgery went fine just took a lot longer to recover than anticipated.  Still not eating and queasy but wanted to go home.  More later.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad that's over!!!!  And I bet you are exhausted 

Thanks for checking in...have been thinking of you all day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Glad that's over!!!!  And I bet you are exhausted
> 
> Thanks for checking in...have been thinking of you all day.


X2


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad everything went well and you're on your way home.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad to hear it! Y'all get some rest now...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers.   Elliott slept like a rock.  Woke up this morning in a lot of pain so he got a dose of Ibuprofen and some peas.  He is now watching Pinocchio and eating ice cream (yeah, for breakfast---I hate when my kids hurt and if a little ice cream helps, than so be it  ).   We are having to pretty much carry him to the restroom at this point but I bet by this evening he is starting to get up and around more on his own.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2013)

was thinking about you all day yesterday Pearce! That is not an easy surgery by any means. It is very hard to hear he is in so much pain.   Poor baby... I am sure you guys are still a bit exhausted, that's a lot of emotional stress. Praying he heals quickly.
Even Charlie can't make that better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

X 2!!!  Except...sharing a little ice cream with Charlie has to help


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2013)

Charlie does help (mommy more so than Elliott I suppose).  Elliott is starting to perk up.  He is still kind of doing a limping walk but that is fine by me---he needs to take it easy and I was worried he might try to do too much.  I took him in for his little Valentines party today at our daycare (the owners are great friends of ours and take the best care of our kids I could ask for).  He was glad to get out and see friends.  

I finally took care of me today---got my wisdom tooth out that was due to be removed in July last year and I have just kept myself to busy to make it happen.  Glad it is over with.  

Came home and made some pumpkin pies for the lovies in my life and cleaned the house.  I am ready for a nap 

Sorry I have been so absent the past few weeks.  Hope my BYH buddies aren't put off.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going make pumpkin pie too..... dh's favorite...lol hope you feel ok after having your tooth out....I think I would of gone home and slept away the rest of the day


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2013)

Pearce glad you got yourself taken care of, and so glad Elliott is moving around a bit.
Friends don't get put off.... but we sure do care.  

Seems like it has been so much and so busy for you...it also appears that it is winding down and good things are coming...DH almost done with school, kids health is now going to improve, you can get to do what only "mom's" know what to do  and family seems to be doing ok from accidents and life "stuff", a whole semester of teaching your first college class..... it's been a lot, but you seem to handle it all with such grace.

You are so appreciated here!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

You are so right and thanks for pointing it out.  a lot of things that have been going on are coming to a close in the next three months, I think we will be seeing some more sunshine and a lot fewer clouds very soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

Yogurt, applesauce, mashed potatoes, chicken broth.....I WANT A STEAK!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 15, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yogurt, applesauce, mashed potatoes, chicken broth.....I WANT A STEAK!




That sounds like something I would say.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2013)

X 2 what Southern said!!!!  You need to give yourself some pats on the back for sure 

And rest whenever you can...helps so much!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

I totally took a nap today when my younger ones laid down---it was awesome!   

I keep eyeballing the food in the fridge I can't chew on yet until I heal a bit more.   Think I will go play with goats and Charlie for bit to take my mind of the texture-less food I have on my menu.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

Time for Charlie's after vaccination photos with Juju.   He gained 8 pounds since last week, half of which is in his tail.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 15, 2013)

Awww! Charlie and your DD have the same look in the last picture!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 15, 2013)

Charlie looks like a big stuffed animal!  He's the cutest thing ever, and so is your daughter! 

As for textureless food, think ICE CREAM!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

I knew it was only a matter of time til he got to the couch!     I   it!

Isn't it sweet how they grow so fast! I notice your DD is growing too, her face is changing...you know that leaving the toddler look and getting the big girl look! That is sweeter than Charlie even!

A nap.... oh how I dream..... glad you got one though!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2013)

How adorable!!!!   And Charlie looks good too...he's really growing quickly!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

She is getting all grown up  

We have chicks hatching out right now!  Just checked in on them and have three pipping so far.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 15, 2013)

He's getting big!

Now I don't really ask this much or get into this as I don't have any of me on the internet but Pearce...you have pictures of all your kids on her throughout and your husband, why not you?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> He's getting big!
> 
> Now I don't really ask this much or get into this as I don't have any of me on the internet but Pearce...you have pictures of all your kids on her throughout and your husband, why not you?


Well, I am the one usually taking the pics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

Here ya go


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 15, 2013)

You look exactly like what I thought you would!! lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2013)

Really?   Hill-person?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh so sweet!!!!!  I love seeing pics of fellow BYHerders!  You look as nice as you are


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 16, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> She is getting all grown up
> 
> We have chicks hatching out right now!  Just checked in on them and have three pipping so far.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 16, 2013)

Got a hair cut....bad....sooooo....bad.     My SIL came over and evened up the back a bit for me because it was really off and it is too short.   Fortunately, it grows fast so should be a more comfortable length for me in a few weeks.  And in the meantime-HATS.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 17, 2013)

oHhhh ughhh. Sorry about that bad hair  I was so desperate for a haircut yesterday I cut my own. Not a lot, but I whacked off the ends pretty good. Good thing hair grows!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm still waiting on my hair to grow out from the pixie cut I got a few months ago.  Annoyingly the front half is shorter than the back, almost mullet-ish! Just as soon as the shortest part gets to chin length I'll get it all cut one length and let it grow out from there. I don't think I will do a pixie cut again. Think I'll stick with no shorter than chin length from now on. The cut was done differently this time so it's growing back oddly.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2013)

I am going to try to play with it today to see if I can't make it at least sit right.  I have an angled bob (shortish in the back and tapered in the front) and the girl I go to I guess was having a bad day--it is too short and is not layered/stacked but just choppy, like you can see random, straight across cuts all over.  Reminds of how a plush carpet looks after you vacuum it.    SIL did smooth out the back and it will grow out pretty fast.  

We have peepers!   6 have hatched, two more on the way out.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice photos Pearce! That last photo is kinda cute...it's almost like your doe is looking at you guys like "hey...remember me? I could use some attention...."
Sorry about the bad haircut. That totally sucks. Glad your SIL was able to smooth it out. I get my hair cut once every 6 months to a year. Too many bad experiences! 
Bridge - you should've called me! I'm pretty good with the haircuts! I used to cut all my girlfriends hair in college and I cut the Evil one's hair all the time! I'd cut my own hair but i'd probably mess it up! 
Marlow - good thing you're in NC - a mullet won't stand out too much huh?  Besides...all things 80's are COOL again...so it'll be a matter of time before the mullet will be the "it" hairstyle! You're ahead of the curve! 
YAY for the peeps! I'm getting 'chick fever' too. I really WANT an incubator...told DH again I want him to make me one. I'll probably just have to go out and get me one. Although then there'd be NOTHING stopping me from going TOTALLY INSANE!!!!  
Pearce...you have a BEAUTIFUL family! (you too!)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, SIL was a lifesaver on this one.   Thanks CocoNut 

SO excited to meet another BYH buddy in about 30 minutes.   She is coming to pick up some chicks.   Fun!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 18, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

oooh...that's always fun! enjoy and let us know how it went!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Had a great time today with Promiseacres and her adorable kiddos.  My kids were so excited to have friends over to play---actually Julia is still asleep   We will have to make plans to go see her miniature horses next.  I love how many people I have gotten to know through BYH.  

We decided to unplug the unhatched eggs and do a little egg-topsy to see what was going on with the OEG eggs that didn't hatch.  I am positive they were fertile but upon opening them, there was nada in the way of development so either they were not fertile or they got too cold before coming inside to be incubated.  We will just have to try again. 

DH took Elliott for his first post-op visit.  I think he is healing up just fine and more than anything now I am worried he is going to hurt himself running around and jumping   Can't keep him slowed down for long.  Oh, to be kid and have that much energy.

Back to work tomorrow.  It has been so nice to be at home with the kids and taking care of them and the animals.   Makes me wish I could just stay at home full time.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2013)

I was just going to post on your journal Pearce asking how Elliott was doing...and you posted an update

Your family is beautiful, and I knew you would be too...have seen a photo of your Mom and she is lovely!  Not to worry about a bad haircut...one of my Aunts used to say the difference between a good and bad haircut is about 2 weeks


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 18, 2013)

Chicks are settled in  we had fun too. So nice to meet people with common interests  
Pearce you have a winner in your dh! Love how well he knew his way around the kitchen.   the hair cut though not what you wanted was cute.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Promiceacres   It dries fast, so there is another plus side of having a short do.  

DH is a keeper.   Love that man so much.  He just called me though-went to the wrong doctor's office  

He called the right one up but by the time he would get there, they would be getting closed so we will have to reschedule.  No worries though-the stitches are dissolvable and everything looks fine so a few more days isn't a big deal.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the update on Elliott...was thinking about you all today, wondering how he was healing up. 
Sorry about the eggs.  
Well it won't be long til DH is done with school and on his way so to speak... then you can stay home! I know you'd love it...just keep your college classes.... ok pay but way less stress...

Oh I made another rhyme... maybe it's because I have kids   goat kids that is..see what happens when you bring out your old stored playpen.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)

We are butchering DinDin!!   He is ready and so am I.  He has taken to shoving the does out of the way of their daily ration of feed and eats it all (which of course is too much for him anyway).   I can't wait for some goat chili, sausage, some roast, whatever.   Mom is already planning out where to put her goat housing and looking for a movable electric fence so we can make good use of her property and maybe lower our feed cost.

I have decided to go ahead and learn to butcher on my own in the future :/  

On the home and work front, things are kind of tough right now (which is why I am not on here much lately).  Can't say much right now, but as much as I think people would say I am a "take charge" kind of women, I don't do well at advocating for myself and sometimes I get walked all over.  Enough is enough though and I am taking some steps to fix the problems I should have prevented in the first place.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah! about DinDin. We'll be eating goat here soon too! I really really want to do the butchering and slaughtering but we don't know all the cuts and all yet so off to the slaughterhouse for this one.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 24, 2013)

hope things get better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2013)

X 2!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 24, 2013)

They will get better and I need to learn to say no.   Making other people happy all the time is not healthy and now it seems it is expected (this has nothing to do with my family by the way---they are the best and are so supportive--and you all too of course  ).


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Being assertive can be difficult for some of us. 
As for butchering. We do ours like we do deer. Works out okay. 
We bone it out and then trim the fat and sinew and then cut into stk or grind it. Save out some for stew type meat.
I cant stand fat left on. Wasteful I know.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

People can suck sometimes, can't they? Hope, it all works out for you...Tell DinDin farewell for me


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 24, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> People can suck sometimes, can't they? Hope, it all works out for you...Tell DinDin farewell for me


X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 25, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> Being assertive can be difficult for some of us.
> As for butchering. We do ours like we do deer. Works out okay.
> We bone it out and then trim the fat and sinew and then cut into stk or grind it. Save out some for stew type meat.
> I cant stand fat left on. Wasteful I know.


That is kind of the plan--my uncle has agreed to show me how to do it based on his processing of deer.   Do you have your own grinder?  I have seen them in catalogs but am not ready to pop for one just yet.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck with Din Din!


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 25, 2013)

Took the Boer to the processor this morning. Should have her back tomorrow with steaks, kebabs, stew meat, ribs, ground, all the organs, roasts, etc etc.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow...that's fast!  When we've taken a lamb in for processing it takes around 10 days before they call...they are killed right then and begin the whole thing...but this place hangs all meat in a cooler room for a long time?  We pick it up wrapped and frozen...will yours not be hung for several days, and will yours be frozen when you get it?

Guess all processors do it their own way.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 26, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wow...that's fast!  When we've taken a lamb in for processing it takes around 10 days before they call...they are killed right then and begin the whole thing...but this place hangs all meat in a cooler room for a long time?  We pick it up wrapped and frozen...will yours not be hung for several days, and will yours be frozen when you get it?
> 
> Guess all processors do it their own way.


Yep it was ready today but will be picked up in the morning.

Will be wrapped and in freezer bags and all. idk if it will be frozen or not.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 2, 2013)

This was one heck of a week and I was so ready for the weekend, and it just feels like even a weekend is not going to be enough right now.  I am upset right now about some things here but I have to just get this out somewhere and while this might just be a forum to some, the people here are the closest friends I have right now in the crazy season of my life.  I really need to just put this in words and maybe that will help somehow.

Work is a nightmare.  I love teaching.  I just don't know if I can keep doing this.  One of the administrators has it in his head that meetings will make our already top rated school even better.  Nothing is getting accomplished through these meetings, but somehow, hours and hours of them is going to make things amazing.  I have been pulled out of my classroom for a total of three weeks of class just this year, and have to use my planning time to attend to things that are have been dropped onto my plate from these committee meetings.  My students are joking that I should really just call myself a sub.  I smiled of course, but on the inside, I am furious.  Then there are the after school meetings.  While teachers may be salaried, there are stipulations that come with any salary, including mandatory hours (and of course, I work WELL beyond those hours).  Now, I am attending 3-4 additional meetings after the time that I should be allowed to leave and go take care of my family.  We have filed complaints and thought there was some resolution in sight, but not so much.  My student are being cheated, my family is being cheated, and I am not sure what I am going to do yet.

Then there are my boys.

I had a meeting with my older son's teachers, whom have been working so hard with him and us on keeping him up to speed.  He is just having such a hard time and he wants to do well so badly.  We have been treating for ADHD since his repeat year of first grade, and the medication has helped tremendously.  But that can only go so far and I have been at a loss this year for how to help him.  Seeing him cry over tests he thought he did well on just makes me ill.  So his teachers and I talked---and we are having him placed with the special education program.  Mostly, to get him extra help on his math, and they will be categorizing him as OHI (other health impaired).  He tests in the gifted range but he is so unfocused and impulsive that he is getting some very bad grades and it just keeps getting worse.  I don't know how I feel.  I was kind of numb until conference number two.

I had a sit down with my younger son's principal and teacher (whom I do not care for but have tried very hard to work with and be polite to).  We have decided to retain him a year, not because he isn't learning or growing academically but because his maturity is lacking compared to the other kids.  He is definitely a tough child, always had been.  But there might be something more now.  Because I work there, and the principal knows me quite well, he talked to me a bit more about some behaviors I did not know where going on.  We are having him screened for Autism. 

My silly boy has always had some quirks and a stubborn streak a mile long.  When he was a baby, he would not look at us unless he felt like it, and he had bouts of tantrums that made no sense.  He loathed being cuddled, which broke my heart.  We chalked a lot of that up to his sleep apnea and hearing issues, which were resolved by having his tonsils/ adenoids removed and speech therapy.  He will hug me now and make eye contact and talks nonstop---but then there are still things that he does that do not seem entirely normal.  Like at school, he freaked out over his hands getting sticky from a glue stick, and then even after it was all cleaned off, he was still upset.  Or how he is so matter-of-fact about things and has a very hard time seeing another side to things.  The more I think about it, the more it makes sense.  I am a wreck.  I know that even if it is true, he would be high on the spectrum and we could get him into a program to help.  But it just... I don't know.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2013)

WOW, you need a break from meetings and stress.  I am here for you know matter what. My oldest grandson has Autism and I can understand where you are coming from. I hope things get better soon for you. I hope you know I count you as one of my friends.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 2, 2013)

X 2!!!!  Hang in there...this will get better 

Still remember a bumper sticker I saw once at a red light on a car in front of me...Motherhood is not for Wimps....so true....read that on a day I was beside myself with my son's antics!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 2, 2013)

I feel like a train wreck.  I have been trying to tell myself that I should be so grateful that I have job, that I have my boys, and keep reminding myself that things could be worse and that this is not THAT bad.  But it is just so much at once and I guess I am not very strong when it comes to this kind of thing, where I am not really in control of what is going on.   If it were something I had done, that would somehow be better you know what I mean.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 2, 2013)

So sorry pearce.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I don't know what to say. But I sure hope it gets better for you.
I'm sure some solutions will come. 
And hopefully your boss will be transferred and the new person will not want to do a bunch of meetings.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah, I know exactly how you mean this week has been one of the worst week's of my life. Lost my best friend to a car accident this week. Feeling a little bit or rather a lot overwhelmed and having no control sucks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry Pearce


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pearce, it sounds like it is time to take some quiet time for yourself and realize that some things are not in your control...it is humbling, and I don't mean to sound preachy or like a broken record here...but those are the times when I throw up everything in prayer and acknowledge that I need help.  When I give it all up to God, things get better...hope things get better for you sweetie...let some of the world just slide off your shoulders 

AP...so sorry about your friend


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for all your problems. I will definitely keep you in my prayers. I wish we lived closer so we could go have a cup of tea or something. The best I can do is a


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 3, 2013)

Pearce... 
A girlfriend of mine has nonstop meetings as well. She hardly has any time to get her real work done. We often joke about it and TRY to get a chuckle or two out of it since that's all that can be done. It's unfortunate your students and family have to suffer for it though. Teachers already put in a lot of unpaid hours! I hope you're able to find a resolution for that issue. 
Chin up with the boys. It'll all work itself out. Just continue to love and guide them. It's a lot...all at one time - for sure! Maybe you can use all that extra "meeting time" as your meditation time?! Just zone out and meditate...take a mental vacation while the meeting goes on....?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

It really means a lot to have you all as support.  Wish you were closer too Ksalvagno---tea sounds good.  Sharing it makes me feel a bit less alone in it all and I have been kind of bottling it up.  Just need to blow off some steam and refocus. and really, I do need to give it God---boy is that hard to do.  I am sure that lots of parents feel like they just have to keep going full speed, and not rely on other people, not family, not friends.  I am bad about that.   

Yes, I sure hope that the administrator behind all of this nonsense retires or moves along (really, just retire though because no school should have to have this garbage).  I should try to use the meeting time for something at least enjoyable or calming.  Maybe I can find a good book to slip behind my computer to read---haven't read for fun in awhile.  

Still feeling sad about the boys but things will be what they will be and I am just going to have to adapt and keep smiling for them.  They are still my little sunshines.  I just wish there was a way to change things for them.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Pearce, yes it is hard to give it up and realize that even as a Mom we don't have that kind of control.  Your boys are going to be okay...I truly believe that ... have been praying for you and your family 

My son is a teacher and he was so happy when one administrator retired...made his job go back to how he enjoyed it again...hope that happens for you too.

We're all here for you Pearce...you know we love you and care about you and your family


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know what to say...so


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 4, 2013)

so sorry to hear. So very hard to deal with a stressful job and wanting to be the best mom you can be!  Just think its warming up and soon we can be outside with our critters...you and the kids are def invited to come hang with us and talk critters!


----------



## elevan (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope you are feeling a little better today Pearce


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry Pearce that things seem to be so stressful for you right now. I despise meetings! When I was in a corporate setting we had meetings all the time. Rarely was anything ever accomplished in them. Takes so much time away from more important things that need to be done. I hope the administration figures this out soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 5, 2013)

I am feeling a bit better today, thanks.  DH, the kids, and I spent Sunday working in the yard, pruning and doing barns chores.  For whatever reason, maybe the fresh air and just listening to my kids' happy yells, it was pretty therapeutic. 

My older boy has ISTEPs today and was so nervous he wasn't going to do well.  I gave him my best mom pep talk, reassured him that he is smart, capable, and was going to do great.  He gave me big squeezes before they trotted out the door to go walk to their school.  

Yesterday was exhausting but fun.  I took a little over a hundred kids to Chicago to go see a professional production of Romeo and Juliet.  The loved it!   When we got back, they were just going on and on about all of the things they liked, and they were even using the terms and language that we studied (did my heart good to know that something stuck even with me being absent so much).  

And DinDin is getting packaged up for the freezer.  My son asked the butcher if he could have the skull back  .  I was going to object (like the butcher needs more work to do) but he said sure, I'll clean it off for you and toss it in a bag   Guess I will probably biol that a bit later in the week.  Son then asked me on the way home if he could keep the golf balls on his horns, like some kind of memorial to our annoying wether.  Vetoed that one. 

We are looking at leaving school early today because of the impending snow storm (all of the other schools in our country and many in the neighboring counties canceled already).  I made sure to pack blankets and fill up on gas for the hike home since we are not so lucky as to not have had to come in at all.  I think they probably want to make sure the state testing gets done first but boy I am not looking forward to the roads on the way back.  The plows don't hit the country roads where we have to drive until last.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2013)

Be careful going home. I am glad you had a good day yesterday


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad you had a better day...and when I read about your son wanting the goat skull...thought...yup...my son when younger would have wanted it too.

Drive carefully!!!!  Quite a snow storm up there!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 5, 2013)

Yuck!  Just now getting out the door and sitting in the car waiting for the kids.  It is normally a half hour drive home but given thatI was sliding at ten mph in the parking lot, it is going to be awhile.   I packed snacks,water and blankets just in case.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Saying a prayer that you all get home safely


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 5, 2013)

Home safe  and sound.  Hour and half and I am ready for a nap after that tedious drive. Lots of cars in ditches.  We slide just once (phew).  Thanks bonbean


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for posting Pearce!!!  I've been thinking of you and your family on those roads and glad you are home safely!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad you made it home safe


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad u are home safe! 
our schools have already delayed hope yours are too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 5, 2013)

> Vetoed that one.


 !!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

No school today   I am going to go whip up a loaf of bread, then go make snowmen with the kids while it rises.   Happy day!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

Yummm!   Bread is in the oven and I decided to make a big pot of spicy sausage, potato, spinach soup.   As soon as kids get up from napping (they totally crashed after all the snow fun), time to eat!   Ya know, I could get used to this.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh...that sounds so yummy!!!!  I'll be right over with a spoon in my hand and drool on my face


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh...that sounds so yummy!!!!  I'll be right over with a spoon in my hand and drool on my face


X2


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds like your snow day is turning out well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely a good day.   Soup turned our great---bread is alright.  Not sure I let it re-rise enough.  
How are your chickies? 

We set a dozen OEG eggs a week or so ago and I decided to candle one.  It moved!  In the last two, I could make out a few veins on some eggs but the shells were too thick and dark for much.  So excited.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh my Pearce your soup and bread sound delish! That's just what I need right now!   Glad you are having a nice "snow day."


----------



## verkagj (Mar 6, 2013)

Students don't realize that the teachers love snow days more than they do. We had hurricane days in Florida. When I lived in Pa and worked as a sub, I got up and dressed every morning that I heard the snow plows on the road. 'Cause somebody who lived out on the dirt roads would call off.
I hated snow so I moved way south!
Meetings and projects that are unproductive used to drive me nuts. All the work for a project and then admin decides to do something different. I guess that's why teachers are paid a salary and not by the hour. I couldn't take it any longer but I was old enough to be able to leave. 
Hang in there and learn to say NO, I have a really neat lesson plan I'm working on.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 7, 2013)

Chicks are good. Only 3 have any comb at all and only 1 is of any size....so maybe. Nmostly girls. Two are twice the weight of the others....so interesting. Not quit knowing what they will look like!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

It is a busy week as usual.

Pretty sure I gave myself food poisoning yesterday and am now making great pals with Pepto  ...  :/ ....    ....   I decided to make some buffalo chicken wings and thought they were cooked  .  Hoping it passes soon.

Had a nice talk with a BYHer and it really helped.  Feeling encouraged about what may lie in the future in my career, despite all the stuff going on.  My boss, a great guy who has nothing to do with all of the other stuff, stopped by my room yesterday to give me a kind of 'read between the lines' talk.  Without flat out saying it, he basically let me know that finances are bad, spending is well planned, and without a teacher's union, my contract will be no good in a year once it expires.  What does that all mean for me?  If I still have a job, my pay will likely be affected (not sure if it will be a positive or a negative impact), the hours I work will likely increase(U.S. teachers already work well beyond teachers in any other nation, just a fun fact) , and our benefits will not be protected.  But the part that I am wondering about is whether I will even have a job---without a contract, I have not seniority and if they want to cut teachers to save money, why not go for ones that cost the school more?  So boss really wants to keep me as a teacher and asked if I might be willing to get a few titles added to my license (like "Reading Specialist"), by taking the state's exams in those areas.  The tests are a few hundred each but it sounds like they might make me look more attractive to the district as they start looking for cuts.  Not sure what I am going to do right now though and DH is starting to think that it might be time for us to come up with a few backup plans (including my being a homemaker   ).  Time and prayer---that is the plan for now.  

DH is working on his application for the mill right now  .  This is a bit earlier than we thought at first but the opportunity arose and we are all over it.  He graduates in 8 weeks so I suppose the timing would work out just fine since it takes them a bit to go through all of the applicants, screening, and what not.  You will be seeing one extra happy Pearce on here if this all comes to fruition.  

Oh, I have a nice, big leg of goat sitting in my roasting pan in the fridge right now, and a shelf full of "dinner".  DinDin dressed out lighter than we had estimated but all the same, I am looking forward to our big family dinner tomorrow to try this out.  I need to look up the recipes I have seen floating around here for a nice roast.

Weird though---I think Charlie is worried about where his big goat went.  He just seems to be looking for him and he keeps looking out into the fields and whining.  The does are celebrating his being gone   No giant fuzz butt hogging the feed trough at night.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

Food poisioning doesn't last that long...if this continues, go to your doctor...awful super flu bug going around the US and it has a bacterial part to it too...not just viral...really hope that is NOT what you have 

Good news on your hubby and a work application...and I think your job and uncertainties is pretty spread all over the place ... that lack of security is so stressful...yeah...giving you more hugs 

Enjoy tomorrow and DinDin...remember and reflect on your awesome family...the best blessing ever!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

I was worried it was that too---lots of kids at school sick.  But I am starting to feel a little better and threw out that chicken.  I was the only one who ate it and the only one .  No fever or anything either and it came on fast. As long as no one else starts in, looks like we are in the clear.  I am contemplating eating some crackers.

Thanks for the hugs.  It is stressful but there is more of a peace about it than you'd think.  Kind of just taking the attitude that there is not much that can be done other than to just try to keep being a good teacher and if things do not work out the way I had planned then there must be other plans in store for me, right?  

My oldest son is so sweet (sometimes  ).  He just checked to see if he could get me some more of the pink stuff.  Love when I see them being compassionate.  

On a random note, I just scored a galvanized, three tub, outdoor sink on CL.  A contractor is doing a remodel and wants it gone.  $30 and a little scrubbing and we will have a nice place for washing goats or whatever out in the barn.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry about the food poisoning  nasty stuff! Wow...lots to think about with jobs... so glad for the opportunity For your dh! Enjoy your din din....
Gee another homemaker who loves critters.... I bet we could have some fun.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 9, 2013)

I would love to be a home maker. 
But I guess that would come with some sacrifice.
However it shakes out, it will work out.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 11, 2013)

So how was Din din?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh, forgot to update my peeps   We didn't do it yet---it was still frozen SOLID yesterday so we are shooting for mid week. Maybe for DH's birthday Wednesday.  If all else fails, and it is awful, we will at least have cake   I was thinking of using Donna's recipe that lists marinating it in a kind of salt solution but keep going back and forth between that and one that using a dry wine and seasonings marinade.


----------



## elevan (Mar 11, 2013)

Keep us posted


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 13, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> Keep us posted


X2


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 14, 2013)

I"m anxious to see how din din turned out, too!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 14, 2013)

Alright, he is marinating and is on the Friday menu.    I mixed up a sort of blend of recipes for my marinade and am turning the leg every few hours in the mix:  3 tsp salt, 2 tsp rosemary, 2 tsp black pepper, 4 cloves minced garlic, 1 cup white wine, 1 cup olive oil.  I also put in some pin pricks into the leg and rubbed the mixture in really well to get it started.  

It goes in the oven at 1:00 tomorrow afternoon at 250 degrees, and DH has instructions to baste it every 30-40 minutes.   

Maybe this sounds weird, but I smelled it, thinking maybe it would have a gamey odor or something but really just smells like beef right now.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 14, 2013)

sounds yummy!


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 15, 2013)

The one time I have had goat (in high school, so like 10 year ago) I described the taste as deer without the wild taste. I'd love to have goat again.


----------



## RainySunday (Mar 15, 2013)

We had goat at a conference I recently went to, and it was really really good!  Enjoy your feast!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 15, 2013)

Hope Din Din is Delish!


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Hope Din Din is Delish!


x2


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 15, 2013)

Ohhhh,,,,,,my,,,,,,goodnesss.   It was amazing!  Seriously awesome!  I could not be happier about the way this turned out.  

It was such a hit.  My mother tends to be picky about tastes and texture and she is all about LETS GO BUY MORE!!! 

I cooked it to the point that it was just starting to fall apart, nice and loose.  Mom brought over a raspberry chipoltle sauce to go with it, some mashed potatoes, and a side of roasted brussel sprouts and mushrooms.  

So no bucky or goaty taste even a tiny bit, no gaminess or like what I would think of in venison.  Just a nice, mild, meat with a different taste from beef but in a very tasty way.

We spent the rest of the evening talking plans for a building on mom and dad's acreage and how many does to start up with for our meat herd.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 15, 2013)

I am glad it came out awesome. What kind of meat herd are you going to go with


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad it was a hit!!!!  I have never tried goat, but one day I want to...I may just show up at your house with a fork in hand


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, so far the plan is to get some large cross-breed does (2-3 of them).  We are debating the breeds though that we might want in a doe.  I was quite happy with the meat on this one but I am not sold on 50%boer 50% Sable as our breeding animals.  I like the idea of having some dairy in their as the kids will be dam raised and the Boer is good for growth....more research to come


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 15, 2013)

So glad you liked him! YUM!

Now when you getting your Kikos? lol


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 16, 2013)

That's great your dinner was so tasty! Glad the whole family enjoyed it.  

Let me just tell you we have a bunch of boers, and a bunch of alpines. We had planned on milking the alpines. But as it turns out, the one big boer who lost her babies has the most milk, so we have been milking her and getting about 2 pints every day! And it's just as good as the alpine.

Also, we cross bred an alpine with a boer and she has the biggest babies out of all of them.


----------



## elevan (Mar 16, 2013)

Glad it turned out great!

My mom ate with us last night and had her first taste of goat too.  She likened it to mild venison without the gaminess or like a sweeter version of beef.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 16, 2013)

What was the age of the goat you butchered Pearce?  Also was it a buck or weather?
I am curious, because I have a buck that is no longer nec. I was going to sell him, but may eat him instead.
This guy is a couple years old though. So I'm not sure about the eating part just yet.
LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)

He was born at the very end of July so that put him at about seven months old.  And he was wethered.  Not sure I would personally want to eat an intact buck who was a little older but I know there are people who do it.  

Yes, it kind of was a sweet tasting beef.  

We are making some calls in to find does now.  I might just get a few different crosses and see what we think.  Nubian/ Ob/Saanen x Kiko/Boer .... from what I am reading and seeing, it sounds like any combo would do the trick for us so I think we see what is available and go from there.  I do think we want to start with kids though and hand raise them (just a personal preference).  

Now for the planning of the building.  Mom and Dad are thinking debating whether they want a building near their house or more towards the back of their property.  I think that it would be best to have it on the back of the property because it would be easier to let them browse out their instead of having to move them back and forth every day from the landscaped, lawn grass area to the woody pasture area.  But that of course means they need to decide if they want electricity out there and they need to figure out a way to reasonably truck water out every day.  By the house, that would be a snap.  

While I typing, I have an idea though.  If they put their building close to the house and just build a runway along the side of the property, and then got a decent, movable electric fence, they might be able to have both.  I have never looked at moveable fencing though :/


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 16, 2013)

My goats do well with electric fence.  You just have to make sure you train them about it first.  
I really like the freedom of it.  And the cost is not horrible.
I do however want to put up a good perimeter fence.  Keep out animals I don't want in and keep escape artists in and protect my dufus dog from the highway.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 17, 2013)

Just a few new Charlie shots.  I just had to get some of the mud off his coat before our party today.  He is a beast!











And my oldest baby on a tour of a local art museum with his art club.  He is also a beast---going to be taller than me very soon.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 17, 2013)

Your kids are so cute!  Ans Charlie, the "meat dog" lol is getting SO big! And so loveable snuggable huggable.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad you enjoyed Din Din. I love goat.  

I will have some kiko/boer/dairy mix does available in a few months.  Had 8 born in the last two weeks.  Lots of variety around here and we run a low maintenance herd.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Jodi,

I will keep in touch.  Not sure if we will be headed that South but you never know with us   Just bought another wether!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 22, 2013)

So...
1) I finished all of my grading today 
2) Spoing BREAK!!
3) I am going to pick up three goats tomorrow from Rolls after giving a butchering lesson in LaGrange.  One is for a friend, but it will be staying with us for a few weeks while they are out of town and then we are getting a wether and a doeling.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

All sounds great!!!!  You are going to have a super great weekend...and will need photos!!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 22, 2013)

sounds fun!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2013)

Give her a hug for me, we all need to get together again


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 22, 2013)

Spoing BREAK!! Yeah! 

Glad all is going good and working well. Yeah for the more meat goats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 23, 2013)

Almost there to pick up goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2013)

Home and Happy.  

We were all wiped out yesterday, but in a good way.

The butchering lesson went pretty well and we had a good time visiting with friends we haven't seen in a while.  Then we made a trip to RollFarms for our new purchases.  The kids were enthralled with all of their cute critters and beautiful property (a little too much actually---my boys sometimes need to be duct taped together I think).  DH was a bit inspired I think too.  I am always talking about doing more with this hobby and he came home talking about a few things so it sounds hopeful.  

So meet the new bunch.

Wether Oberhasli, Mr. Devito.  He is a chunk!  






Doeling Bernadette, baby from Penny and Sheldon (she is kind of a do-it-yourself Kiko----she is a mix of Boer, Toogenberg, Oberhasli, and a dash of Nubian  ).  I have to get some more pics of her, which is hard since she likes to snuggle.





PB black Boer buckling who will be living with us for awhile until his owners get back from their daughter's tournaments.  





AND AND AND.....meet George, DH's baby Flemish Giant.  He was an add on and my hubs is so smitten.  He is at the hardware store right now getting stuff to build a rabbit castle.  I have never had a rabbit before and this guy is a heartstealer.  He just comes right to us and is a hoot to watch.  





Charlie was a complete spaz though when we brought the baby goats into the barn.  I don't think he knew what they were exactly and he kept running out of the barn barking in his biggest boy bark he could muster, and then would dart back in to run by the adult does, then back out.  Once we had them all settled, DH helped me and we held Charlie and one of the kids to let him do s sniff check.  He ducked his head a few times and then fell to licking it all over.  We brought him into the kidding pen with all of the kids with us and he figured out pretty fast that they were not monsters, gave each one a light bath, and was over it.  This morning, he wanted in with them while I gave bottles, and gave more kisses.  I don't trust him to be with them without me though, not yet.  He is too much of a puppy still.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2013)

They are adorable


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2013)

Cuties...every one of them!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 24, 2013)

The baby goats are so cute! Mr. Devito almost has a "Moses" doo  

Love the bunny, too.  Charlie is being a good puppers.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like everyone had fun! I love bunnies! (Watch out they're. Addicting too)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 24, 2013)

Just came in from the barn.    Had to get my fix before making dinner....then back out of course before bed.  

The bunny hutch is under construction.  The plan is to have a sort of three tiered thing.  The main floor with an enclose sleeping area and wire floor lounging space, then a ramp down to the ground with a wire in play area so in the warm weather, we can open it up and let him play in the grass, and then a ramp up to a loft where DH is installing a plastic sunroof panel in case bunny wants to catch some rays.  And of course, we have paint to match the barn colors.  

I got a crazy itch today to do all of the projects on my list at once.  So I had DH pick up 16 wood posts, cement, and another roll of fencing so I could make a 40x40 outdoor space for my bucks.  DH said nothing when i told him I was going to dig the holes by hand and cement the posts in today while he worked on the bunny hutch (wise man).  I have this habit of underestimating both how long something  will take and how much work is involved.  

I got too it right after putting kids down for a nap.  Pruned the branches off of a tree that was a bit too close, marked out where the posts and gates would go, grabbed my shovel and had at it.  The ground is nice and soft except for where there are a few tree roots.  I got a lot done...I dug half of one hole.    Yeah, I am not doing this today.  And I am renting a post ole digger.  And my husband is just smirking and still not saying a word.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 24, 2013)

Your DH is a very smart man.  will all that be done work be done next weekend


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Dog gone it!!  The power just went out.  I am guessing a snow plow hit something or a tree limb is down.  Better go bring in baby chicks and figure out a way to warm baby bottles.  Battery is low on the laptop anyhow so talk to you all later.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 25, 2013)

So glad for our wood burner...of course we still have power too...hope yours return soon! We have done a lot if post holes...yes rent the auger (of course the kind on the pto of a tractor is the best...  Texas sounds better all the time!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope your power is back on soon Pearce!!!!  

If it makes you feel any better, here in what is considered the deep south...at the moment we are below freezing with light snow...most years gardens are planted by now, but not this year.

A pain to have to bring in the chicks...still have mine in the house...never have had to do that on other years...should be warm and springy this time of year...to cheer youself up while hauling them into the house sing that old commercial song...Colonel Saunders Kentucky Fried Chicken jingle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

LOL, funny Bon!  Power is on.  Our co-op is pretty good and so far, in ten years we have only once gone for more than a day, and usually it is just an hour or two.  I was just sticking bottles into my jacket when it came one--thought I'd just warm to at least room temp using body heat  .  No need though, phew.  Babies are fed and happy playing on the little dog house I gave them to jump on and chickies are cozy.   Looks like the snow might be gone by tonight.  Crazy weather.


----------



## Vickir73 (Mar 25, 2013)

Glad your power came back on   I would love to see a pic of the bunny hutch - it sounds like he will have a blast.  Your husband sounds like a smart man too   My ex is just learning to do it the way I say and if it doesn't work out he doesn't say "I told you so" too loudly   Love the babies - love Charlie, LOVE the bunny - he is absolutely adorable !!! -


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

DH was talking to our vet and mentioned the fencing Ii am putting up.  Vet is coming over with his backhoe auger to do the holes for us and make a trench for us to run our electric cable to the poultry barn.  i just love that man.  He won't take money from us so I am going to have to find something nice to do for him.  Maybe some fresh chicken or cheese or both.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2013)

Rhubarb cake sounds good too. I am planting some rhubarb this year with hopes of some of your recipes 
You can send your vet my way to dig holes here too


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Good idea!  I think I might be out of the frozen stuff but we should have some coming up soon.  I will have to post my recipe here soon.  Smaller batches taste way better than the big one I made for HerdStock by the way---it was a tad dry I thought.  The kids ate every last crumb though  .


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 25, 2013)

Rhubarb Yum!  Sounds like a great vet!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Bunny hutch in progress....


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 26, 2013)

looks GREAT! BTW what's the bunnie's name?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Mar 26, 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks (not that I did anything but I will pass it along--I get to paint it---I LOVE PAINTING!!) .  My husband can be so creative.  Did you see the lower ramp---move up and down and locks so bunny can go play in the grass when it is warm but we can lock it flush with the main level when we don't want him out.  So fun.  He has to put the exterior walls on and then shingle the roof tomorrow and it should be ready for me.

Bunny is named George.  He is so fun!  I only had experienced cranky rabbits before but he is personable, playful, and cuddly.  DH pretty much claimed him as his but we are all taken with him.  Between playing with goats, Charlie, baby chicks, and George, I am not getting much else done.  

Gosh, a I starting to get sore.  I worked for a few hours today on preparing the space we are putting up our buck fence tomorrow (digging up weed trees, filling in low spots, moving some rock).  But I can see the start of my summer callouses on my hands   Tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful and I intend to spend all of it outside.

Oh, and I started my tomatoes and sweet peppers today.  Little pots of dirt are now resting inside the little greenhouse in my laundry room.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bunny Castle looks great!!!!  And I totally love that cut out door complete with bunny ears...that's awesome


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the bunny cut out. Too cute!  The first pic made me think bunny hutch was going to be inside the sweatshirt.... Looks like a comfy spot to me!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, George really liked Steve's sweater zipper which is what started it.  I was laughing so hard at that cut out.  What can I say though--they man is in love.  With a teeny, fuzzy bunny.  Adorable on both counts.


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2013)

pretty fancy


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG! That bunny castle is AWESOME! You're going to HAVE to get him a playmate to share all that space! WOW! 
If ONLY I could convince my hubby to make me something THAT elaborate! Heck...even if I could do that!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2013)

That castle is awesome


----------



## elevan (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow!  What a bunny house...THAT definitely is a castle!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 27, 2013)

Love the bunny house!!!!! If only we were colser, I would get you to send  your DH over this way  to build me a couple of them!!!!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 28, 2013)

Btw if you ever get set up to read you own fecals let me know and I will come help u figure it out  9 yrs at a sm animal vet I read a ton of fecals! (Not many on livestock but the concept would be similar)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 28, 2013)

I will take you up on that, PromiseAcres.    So gorgeous out today.  Just got in from doing morning chores and at very leisurely pace.  Quick lunch snack and back out to soak up this sunshine before it runs away.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2013)

Um, how does he get onto the ramp on the inside?   It goes all the way to the wall...  Does he just hop up from the side?   And will the poo fall all the way down to the bottom tray from the top?   Or will there be hay up there?   Just wondering?   

I love the bunny castle.  Can he come and build me a goat castle like that instead of a barn.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2013)

I think that is the plan, hop up from the side.  The dropping should fall through to the tray except for above the sleeping box (DH made that top panel easily replaceable, figuring it might need to be eventually).  Is that no good? He picked over a bunch of photos of other hutches to kind of design this one but we are learning.

I really hope we get it done today so he can play outside.  It is supposed to be beautiful.

I think if he had unlimited screws and 2x4s, he would make a goat Taj Mahal.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 29, 2013)

Really depends on the bunny. Most pick a spot where they will go. Some will mark their terriatory but not all....I personally don't like dumping trays but if I get a bunnies I will end up with a bunch in no time


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, got behind with all the business of life.

So LOOONG entry today. 

*DH, college, and career*

We are 5 weeks out from graduation!   This has been exhausting but it will be worthwhile in the end.  A listing for job openings popped up in the paper at the place DH want to work in the field he is getting his degree in.  He got his resume polished up and sent it it right away.  We didn't here anything for a few weeks and then saw that the listing had been closed and labeled as "position filled' so we figured no go for him right now anyway.  But then he got a message from them asking if he was still interested and requesting more information about his work experiences.    If you all are the praying type, please keep us in mind.  

*The kids*





We are still working with the school on testing Elliott for Autism.  I do see signs of it but then he does things that I feel don't really fit the profile.  Just not sure right now what will happen with all of this.  The other day, he threw an hour long screaming tantrum over the consistency of his oatmeal.  Seriously screaming and would not calm down.  But then he engages people in conversation, makes eye contact just fine, and doesn't really do things I see in my own students who are on the spectrum.  

Ben is getting so big and grown up all of a sudden.  I have found myself getting a bit weepy over it.  He cleaned my kitchen yesterday and then got out the stuff to make us a cake and asked if I would help with the oven.  It was just kind of strange to see my little boy reading the directions and making this cake, cleaning up after himself, without my intervention.  I can't believe that it has been 12 years since I found out he was going to be in my life.

Julia is entering a sassy stage.  She is also insisting that she "can't do it" for just about EVERYTHING!  Nuff' said   This too shall pass and I know I will be longing for these days eventually.  She is such a little animal lover, like her momma though and it is so cute to see her worrying over all of the critters.









*

The Critters*

Charlie had his neutering and microchipping done this week.  DH and I discussed leaving him intact and breeding but we just are not interested in getting into that.  He was, as always, the love of the office.  He has gone from 8 pounds to a bit over 60 in 5 months and is very tall and thick boned.  We are seeing him more and more frequently watching the fields and making perimeter walks.  A few days ago, I heard coyotes out in the distance, but only for a second before this ferocious booming BARK came from the pasture.  GOOD BOY!!!  Didn't hear a peep after that.  We have three 3 week old goats here right now and have had them out with Charlie daily (with supervision--he still is a puppy and I don't trust him alone with them).  He has been pretty good about moving slowly near them, letting them snuggle up in his fur, and he has intervened gently a few times with the big bossy girls took after the kids.  So so glad we got this boy.













The kids we got are growing fast.  Mom and Dad are putting up a movable electric fence on 3 acres of their pasture and are building a permanent structure for the goats to stay in at her place.  I get to love on them in the meantime   The whole clan is on board for raising our own meat now so once we get their property set up, we will be moving to raising our own goat and chicken.  I am not sure we will even buy our yearly steer anymore, we like this meat so well.

On the poultry front, we just got our next batch of meat chicks and I also purchased 4 bronze turkey poults.  One DIED last night and I have no clue why, wish I did.  He was just lying on his side in the brooder, like he just went to sleep.  We have them on a turkey starter in a separate space from the chickens and they seemed to be very happy and content.  Might need to do some researching.


The does are so very pregnant and I am suspecting multiples in my Lily.  Can't believe how wide she is and how developed her udder has gotten.  They are not due until June and we are going to need a wheelbarrow for her by then.  June is too far away  





We installed our fencing out in the back acre and moved them bucks into it for the summer.  Cracked me up seeing them running around, jumping off logs and play fighting back there, acting like they just won the lottery.  It feels good to see your animals clearly happy with what you have done for them.  I will have to go grab some more pics later.   Her is one of my big helped, stretching the fence with me 





Last, we finished the bunny palace and George made himself right at home.  He really likes the sunroom.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 7, 2013)

I just love all the pictures.  The goats are so cute and so are your kids!   Good luck on the job front.  It is tough right now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2013)

Phew, I am aching today.  We got the garden tilled and I wheelbarrowed in homegrown fertilizer to cover the topsoil.  It is going to be at least 8 weeks I bet until I can actually plant anything outdoors but if feels good to have it ready.  So far, my tomatoes seedlings are going well inside but no sign of the sweet peppers. I'll give them some more time but I am wondering if they might be duds.  

I helped my parents plan out their fencing yesterday and it looks like they are going with a solid fence instead of electric netting.  Once they get all of the materials together, looks like I am going to be spending a few weeks cementing posts and stretching fence again.  Boy are my arms going to be ripped  .


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Spending this rainy day at home with my oldest son.  He has been up all night and is sleeping on the bathroom floor right now.  This is the weirdest sickness we have going through our family.  It started three weeks ago on the with our son the day we got home from picking up baby goats.  He was sick for about 4 days, then was fine.  We thought it was a fluke thing since no one else got it and usually when one goes down, they are all sick within a few days.  Then Easter morning, my daughter started in with it.  Sick for 4 days or so and then fine.  Now here we are again.  I am getting out the lysol and bleach today and doing toys, doorknobs, floors, tossing out toothbrushes, and just in general being a germophobe.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope he feels better quickly!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks.  I moved him to his bedroom but he wants to lie on the floor   .   I know how that feels---like the bed is just too soft and makes your stomach actually feel worse.  Momma here just wants to baby him but he seems to want me to back off a bit.  Not only is he sick, but he doesn't need me?  NOOoooooo you be all grown up and not need me!  Don't make me ground you!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

I ran out of Lysol.  Anyone want to drop some off?  Got the bathrooms deep cleaned and the kitchen top to bottom.  Ben is sleeping.  It is raining outside.  So, yeah, I'm bored and have no cleaning products.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope all your family gets well and you don't get another round of this!

Yup...children grow up quickly and it's hard when they want their mama to back off and want more independence...I remember that well 

Do you have vinegar handy?  That makes a decent cleaner.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, yeah lots of vinegar.  Think that might disinfect too?  I just feel like this house needs to be scrubbed


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'd look it up online, but have been told that vinegar does disenfect...so...maybe ?

Loved the photos...and again...your children are beautiful


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks!  I kinda think they are cute.  Especially when they are napping   .

I think I'll give the vinegar a whirl.  Can't hurt.  (And is it weird that I like the smell?)


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

I like the smell too...so if you are weird, guess I am too


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Got my house pretty shiny today with some hot water and vinegar.  And after looking it up, it does act as a disinfectant, just not as potent as some and doesn't kill stuff like Salmonella.  But I did a lot with it.    I am feeling a little queasy myself now though and I am going to take it easy the rest of the night.  I think it is just a side effect of a new medication the have me on though, not what Ben has.  Just need to give it some time to adjust.  

I have had skin problems since I was about ten and my dermatologist is finally on board for me doing a course of a pretty potent medication which should put an end to it.  But because of the serious risk of birth defects from this med, they have to make sure I don't get pregnant and put me on birth control (which is a joke because we have made sure there are no more babies coming into this family but it doesn't matter---it is a matter of C.Y.A on their part but whatever). 

The goat kids were being pests today.  Not so much the little doeling but the two boys were biting me because they wanted more milk.  They were full but didn't seem to think so (I could see their plump tummies but they are bottomless pits).  So I decided they need to be starting in more on hay and rigged up a rack and feed dish.  They did great with it and hopefully that will curb their biting.  Good thing they are cute.  

And Charlie is a muddy muddy happy mess.  We have had rain for a few days and he has been having a blast.  He seems quite proud of his brown coat.


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope you and the kids feel better quickly!

Oh, and I like the smell of vinegar too


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 11, 2013)

Been there with the skin meds... If its on the market I've had it. Everything from Clearasil to Acutane. 

Who doesn't like vinegar! I have a little bottle of the stuff that I drink.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

LOL, you drink it?!  That is funny!  I use it when I poach eggs and everyone else gets grossed out but it just has a great flavor that way.  And balsamic on potatoes is the best.  

The med is Accutane actually.    Can't wait!  

And for fun....my big lovey mud puppy.  

Geez Charlie, did you miss any spots?










"Gimme a kiss, Mom!"


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 11, 2013)

For a second I thought you had gotten a big angora goat!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Nope, just a muddy, fur ball Great Pyrenees.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 11, 2013)

Yep Vinegar shots! :lol

I have this tendency of grossing out my friends by putting vinegar on EVERYTHING!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

Are you sure that is Charlie???  Charlie is snow white and fluffy...you may have an imposter 

Hope you and Ben and the whole family soon all get totally healthy!!!!  

Have to admit I was a little sad to read you aren't planning anymore children...you have adorable children and one more would also be adorable I know  

Oh...and here DH and I use apple cider vinegar to gargle when we have allergies or sore throats and I do take a nip of it every day.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Definitey my Charlies under all that filth.  Glad you all understand--city people (even family) would see that and think he was being neglected.  That dog is freaking happy and babied!!

He is supposed to go the vet tomorrow to have his neutering stitches taken out...HAHAHAHA!!!   Yeah, I am not taking him in that way.  I am just going to take them out myself with my mom assisting.  No biggie.  

Yup, no more kids here.   I had to have three C-sections and had the beginnings of preeclampsia issues so no more.    I love being a mommy and it is hard to see them growing so fast and know there are no more.  So goat babies and someday, I wants lots of grandkids.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 11, 2013)

I wash my hair with baking soda and rinse it with apple cider vinegar.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

I love the pics, and I love vinegar too. I use it as fabric softener for my clothes and it whitens and brightens my clothes too


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't believe how big Charlie is! That bunny house is awesome! I hope everyone in your household gets well soon!


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love the pics, and I love vinegar too. I use it as fabric softener for my clothes and it whitens and brightens my clothes too


It softens your towels and makes them more absorbent too!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, sound like I could make better use out of my vinegar.  Great ideas!  

Charlie is enormous, isn't he.  And he sure doesn't seem to realize it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2013)

Some of you know that would took a leap of faith and my husband left his job to complete his degree so we could secure a career that offered more for our family of five.  The degree he is earning was actually designed by the company he wants to work for so he has learned all of the electrical and mechanical background he would need for this job.    Well, though he officially graduates in four weeks, the job he wants was posted and he applied AND made it past the first two hurdles (they thinned down the applicants two pools of 19 people each).  

Tomorrow is the big day and I am trying so hard to be calm and let go of my worries.  He has to go in for the Ramsay's test, which covers all kinds of mechanical and electrical stuff.  If he passes it, he goes on to take two other tests (sounds like they are about teamwork and personality).  If he passes those, he goes onto a small group interview and I think a drug test.  It could be an all day thing.

Right now, he is at home reviewing and has been for the last two days since he got the notice.  He has worked so hard for this and I think he will do great.  (DEEP BREATHES!!)  

If you all would, please say a prayer for focus, peace, and if it is His will, a job.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 16, 2013)

He'll do great!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 16, 2013)

Good luck in your family's stressfull, but yet exciting future!!!!  
Prayers are on there way!! 
Lol, try not to worry or be stressed, I bet your hubby will do awesome!!!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 16, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Good luck in your family's stressfull, but yet exciting future!!!!
> Prayers are on there way!!
> Lol, try not to worry or be stressed, I bet your hubby will do awesome!!!!!


X2


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 16, 2013)

Our hearts and prayers are with you, your husband and family today... and crossing fingers and toes for good measure!


----------



## elevan (Apr 16, 2013)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I m crossing my fingers for you guys


----------



## Harbisgirl (Apr 16, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X4


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 16, 2013)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you all so very much.  It really means a lot to me.  I can't stop thinking about it and have been in a sort of continuous prayer all day, trying to keep myself calm.  the last thing DH needs is an anxious wife right now and I really should not be so  about it.  I know he has what he needs and we have been covered and provided for during this so many times.....got to keep my faith about me here too.  

On my way to take the kids to grab a burger and let them play at the McDonald's indoor gym thing to keep them out of daddy's hair so he can stay focused.  The kids are really excited because we pretty much never eat out or go to Mcdonalds.   Wish it wasn't raining and cold or we could hit the park but no matter.  

I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 16, 2013)

Good Luck to the hubby!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 17, 2013)

Praying for a successful test for DH! 

and Happy Birthday to you Pearce!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks   Seriously about forgot because I was so caught up in the other stuff.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2013)

He will do awesome. Happy Birthday


----------



## cjhubbs (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## elevan (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the prayers, kind thoughts, and birthday wishes.

I was just drained after last week and needed some time to recoup and reflect before posting here about it all.

He missed it by ONE point.  The thing that was most upsetting to us is that this was a three hour computer test, during which Steve could flag questions that he wanted to review again if time allowed.  He marked about 8 questions.  Then the computer froze.  The administrator got it back online but all of the questions he flagged were then UNflagged and he didn't have enough time to go back to figure out which ones during the pas three hours were in need of review.  So frustrating.

All that said though, they did *not * send him home like he was told they would if he didn't pass--he was so close on this grueling test and they said they were going to see what they could do.    They had him complete the other two parts of the interview (along with 3 other people who made it through too) and it seems like it went very well.  We won't know anything for awhile yet as they are still creating a candidate pool and they told us they would be in touch once they were ready for the next step.

It was disheartening but I truly believe that it is just a stumbling block and things will work out.  We have been carried through this for two years, having unexpected funds come in when we were scraping bottom, feeling peace when we might have panicked....I feel that this has been such an amazing test for our family and I just am so grateful that we have been blessed the way we have.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 23, 2013)

praying things still work out....stumbiling blocks are there so we appreciate the good times right?


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 24, 2013)

I think things will work out for him, hopefully you guys won't have a long wait for the next part.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I certainly hope it goes well. If nothing else you guys will learn patience. I hate waiting. LOL


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 27, 2013)

Phew, that was a day.  Built a tiny fence by myself for our kid rearing room, which they just loved on this warm day (so cute with them all sleeping in a pile in the sunshine), then dug a trench from our larger barn to our poultry barn so DH could run wiring for the electricity, and then finished up the day with a grooming of our pregnant does and our LGD.  I...am...beat.

Stupid moment for the day:  As I am sweating, pounding in posts for the baby fence, I hit a soft area in the ground and decide, in a hurry to get it done, to try to sort of STEP it in.  These were Vposts, the kind with a spiked wing on the bottom.  Want to guess who has a hole in the bottom of her foot were the wing went through her shoe, sock, and insole?  Yup, this moron.  Glad I am current on my tetanus.

My Charlie is getting so big.  He tried to curl up on my lap today and looked so confused---like he didn't realize until that moment how big he has grown.  Poor baby, but I just grabbed him onto my lap anyhow and gave him a god scratch and cuddle.

Preggers does are so so very pregnant.  My favorite girl was begging for a brushing today and I spent a good half an hour taking off her undercoat.  It is still too cool at night to be shaved or I would have.  Soon enough.

Then there are then babies.  The handsome, black Rollsfarm Boer buckling we were taking care of has been picked up my his real owners   I knew it was coming.  He is such a cutie and will make some beautiful babies.  Mom's two doelings are as sweet as ever.  Gwendolyn is getting so tall and she is one smart cookie.  I would never guess she wasn't actually a kiko if I didn't know she wasn't.  And SuzyQ, an orange/red boki, is packing on the pound (a good thing since she was underweight when mom bought her).  That girl is a gem!!  I have heard it said that when an animal is rescued, they know it and she sure acts grateful.  After feeding she daintily will crawl into my lap or mom's and just sit with her head against our chests, like she is afraid we are going to go away.  Love her and so glad we found her.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Apr 28, 2013)

Man sorry about your foot. I was doing the same thing yesterday. I put up the portable electric fence for the Kikos and dogs. They are loving the forage and the babies are doing great in it. Maybe some pictures on my journal later.

Sounds like you got a lot done though. I love really productive days.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah, the foot is killing me today.  At least at home, I could go barefoot but I had to put the dress shoes on for classes again today   Almost the whole bottom of my left foot is blue and purple, and sooooo tender.  Maybe I will teach shoeless today  

DH is finishing up running electricity to the poultry barn today.  I am stoked!  It will be so nice to be able to just hit a switch if I want to check on the birds after dark or if I need to plug in a heat lamp, I can just use an outlet instead of running moving animals to the big barn.  better yet, when we process birds, I won't have to boil water in the house and carry it outside because I can pop on my electric burner out there.  

Now just two windows to replace to keep the dust out and the poultry barn should be pretty much done for now.  Hmmm, what project will I tackle next?


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry about your foot.   Make  a bunch of peppermint tea and soak your foot in it, it'll help.

Projects are always popping up around the farm, so I'm sure that you'll find something to keep you busy


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 30, 2013)

Adding another poultry barn at your Mom's ?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 30, 2013)

I hope your foot feels better soon!!!  
Yay for the electricity to your birds!!!   I am a wee bit jealous!!!!


----------



## Vickir73 (May 2, 2013)

sorry 'bout your foot, but yea on the electricity !!!!


----------



## promiseacres (May 2, 2013)

Hows your foot?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 2, 2013)

Foot is good.  I didn't have any mint tea but did soak it with some salt and it felt goooooood.  The swelling is gone and bruise is going away, so just have to wait on the nice stab in the middle of my arch to heal.  It made for a great reason to wear flip-flops instead of dress shoes to work all week.  

I am so happy about the electricity in the barn!  So nice.  DH is fairly proud too.  Our batch of meat birds is getting big.  Just a few more weeks until we do half of them and get to have some fresh meat.  We ate our last roaster Tuesday so it is time to fill the freezer again.  Speaking of dinner, I made a really easy meal yesterday that the kids went bonkers over.  It was just ground goat, home-style noodles, butter, and a touch of salt and pepper.... YUM!!  


And on another note, DH graduates next Saturday  :bun


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 1, 2013)

HI!!!!!!!!

I know I have been gone for awhile and I am sorry.  I know there are some of you who will understand when I say that it was out of obedience that I was silent to all others but Him about what was going on.

Where to begin with this update.

We have been living on my income as a teacher for a year now, with a few side jobs here and there for my husband to keep us afloat.  It has been tight.  In the last two months though, it was beginning to look desperate (at least in my eyes).  

In addition, DH was given the chance to take a test for the company he wants to work for, a incredibly technical exam that is the gateway into the career he has been studying for.  However he did not pass it and we were in a bit of a panic since it meant waiting another YEAR to take it again.

As if I wasn't stressed enough, then you know what hit the fan at my job.  Two years ago, our state was in a pinch and to solve the issue, they pulled a LOT of money from public schools.  Since then, they have a fat surplus but used it for other things while schools are being forced to cut programs and close doors because they can't keep the lights on.  Our school is now $500,000 in the hole and we tried to pass a referendum but it failed by 4 votes.  I don't think people really believed that we were in need and thought we were bluffing, that things wouldn't get cut.  Wrong.  So they had to find a way to cut fast---and I was one of the 10 teachers being considered since I have less experience than others.

So I sat down on the floor one night, cried, thinking about how we had worked so hard for all of this, a house, a job, and now neither of us were going to have anything for all our efforts.  Not exactly a trusting attitude.  And I heard it so clearly---be silent and give it to ME!  

God is good.

My parents decided they wanted DH to design and build for them a barn and pasture fence, for pay.  We had enough to cover all of bills.

Our mortgage company sent us a $600 refund check because our escrow had been overpaid.  We had enough to buy groceries and gas.

At work, 6 senior teachers stood up and said they would retire to save the jobs of the younger staff (Bless them!).  I still have a job.

And then.....

Steve graduated with honors.

His program overseer contacted him and managed to get him in to retake the test.

He passed the test with flying colors.

He got a call from the company.

He was hired yesterday and starts in two weeks!

GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 1, 2013)

so very happy you guys! HE is so good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 1, 2013)

Bless those teachers. Long hours and years of service and they go out with yet another act of selflessness! That really brought tears to my eyes.

It is so hard to be going through the really stressful times. I am so glad that the blessings are flowing for you. 

When my truck broke down last week, I cried out loud all the way to my friends house, literally praying that it was something much cheaper than a whole engine. I know what a thing to pray for, but this year has been so hard and we seem to just be getting deeper. Once the tears were out I started counting my blessings. I was the only one in the truck. It broke in a safe area where I had help just down the street and it didn't cause an accident. We had triple A and I have a shop that will accept me just leaving my broken vehicle with a key and a note to call me when they get a chance since it was a time they were closed. My DH has another car to use and I had a great friend to give me a ride to and from work when I needed it.....and the list goes on. Even in really hard times, there is always something to be grateful for.

Congrats on DH passing his class and the test. What a relief!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 1, 2013)

I had noticed you hadn't posted in a while.

I firmly believe that God gives us no burden that we cannot endure.

I am happy to hear of the blessings your family has received.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 1, 2013)

words can not describe how happy I am for you and your family.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 3, 2013)

I am still just floating on a cloud.  It seemed like it would never end at times but WOW does it feel amazing now that it is all coming to fruition.

So since this is, after all, a herd forum, and update on the critters.  

Charlie is HUGE!  And scary (to coyotes and opossums that is).  He is so sweet natured with us and the kids but boy does he sound scary at 2 in the morning when something wanders into the fields.  It is funny how fast he went from a little fluff butt who barely makes a sound to a nearly hundred pound, almost as tall as me when he stands on the fence, force to be reckoned with.  We have had some issues lately with digging, mostly because he is still a puppy really and want to go play with the other dog.  However, he also doesn't really want to be away from his goats either and the few times that we have let him out of their enclosure, he only takes a few laps and then wants back inside.  

My parents are talking now about getting an LGD for their growing herd.  Their barn is up and the well is installed, so just some loafing shelves and a hay rack left to build.  And after busting our rumps this weekend, the pasture fence is almost complete (so glad we decided to use the tractor to help stretch that fence because I am sore as it is).  Right now, they only have the two little doelings and a wether but are already talking about getting a few more and possibly a cow.  

We did another batch of meat birds two weekends ago and it went really well.  Best batch so far.  We didn't lose even one chicks and ended up spending $1.24 per dressed pound (a little more than a dollar less per pound than our last, awful batch).  Nice to have meat in the freezer again because boy were we getting low.

And my preggers does are ready to pop.  They are all due around the 17th and I am sure my Lily is carrying multiples this time.  She is wider than she is long at this point and I can see babies bouncing around in there.  This is my favorite time of the year for sure.  I have to make time to get out there and start setting up the kidding pens soon.  Don't want to get caught off guard since they were right at 145 days last time.  I need to get some update picture too.  Maybe later today.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 6, 2013)

Today is the first day of summer vacation. Phew!  Since we have a week before DH starts his job, we are going on a little vacation to my Uncle's cabin for a little fun in the woods and fishing.  My neighbor is tending the critters for us so today I am getting the barn all stocked up and ready for her so it is a little easier.  The kids are so excited (me too).  We haven't done much in the way of trips with them and this is a great one (and pretty much free so even better).

Okay, there is NOTHING funnier than a huge, pregnant goat, trying to scratch her butt on the barn wall---watching this out the window  .  I picked up 7 spools for them to play on, from the linemen that are replacing poles around our area, and set them out there for them to play on.  She looks at me like, " yeah, sure, gee I will get right up there".


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay on the mini vacation!!!!!  Sometimes it is soooo nice to be able to get away for even just a little while!!!! AND according to me, a cabin in the bush is the only way to go!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope you have a great time. Stay away from the poison ivy.


----------



## promiseacres (Jun 6, 2013)

Have a great time and try to relax!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh, good catch AP.  I just added my Poison Ivy wash to my bag, and some benadryl just in case.  All packed, everything tucked in, and we will head out at 5.  We thought about going tonight but I am done for the day.

Good night all!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 6, 2013)

Good night and enjoy you guys deserve the break


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Sleep well and have a super terrific time!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 10, 2013)

Ahhhhhh.....

Home and unpacked (mostly).  The kids are sleeping already.  They had so much fun ad I don't think they slept much at all over the last 4 days.  Hiking, bonfires, smores, catching minnows, boating fishing.  Who had time to sleep really.  Great trip.

We caught a few more than 200 perch  (no joke!) and had a feast of fried fish, baked beans, corn, rhubarb pie...I don't need to eat for a week now   .  The kids are "hooked" for sure now on fishing,  We barely had the minnows on and the poles in the water and were helping them reel them in.

So nice to let the kids enjoy their great aunt and uncle too.  Some of my best memories are when we used to stay with them as kids and it makes me feel so good to know that they will have some of that same experience.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 10, 2013)

I am so glad you had a great trip


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats awesome you all had so much fun!!!!!
I love fishing too!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 19, 2013)

Morning all!    Quick update while I wait on babies to get here (Bluebell is looking to be in early labor).  

Got up at 4:30 with DH, before he left for work, to go scrape out the freezer so the contents would go out with the trash this morning.  I had been smelling something foul in the barn for a few days, and thought it was a dead mouse or something but couldn't find it.   Then I came out to feed the critters Monday morning and saw a ton of flies sitting on the freezer door, like they were begging me to open it for them, and it was then I realized the freezer was not humming.  Cracked the door a teeny bit.... BLECH!!!!!!   Found out that the GFI the freezer was plugged into had trip the circuit, ohhhh, probably at least a week ago and all of the meat had rotted.    Luckily, there was just 23 chickens in it and not the quarter of beef we have coming next week.

I just got off the phone with the electric company to see if they might do us a favor.  Mom and Dad's cat has been up a tree for 3 days now and mom is really upset and talking about trying to put an extension ladder up the tree and trying to get her down.  Yeah, not safe and I don't think we could reach her even with that.  Soooo called the Fire Department and left a message (I want to see if they have a fee or would even be willing to help) but then though, hey, the electric trucks are always up and down my road anyway.  They are calling their dispatch and going to get back with me in a bit on whether or not they can help.  I hope someone can.  Kitty is WAY up there and we thought once she got thirsty or hungry, she would make her way down but 3 days is long enough.

DH is loving his job already.  We are not sure what his hours will be exactly yet but he is liking getting up and having somewhere to go and actually do something  instead of schoolwork to do.  I am just thrilled that we will have a paycheck at the start of July.  

And the kids are great.  Ben is getting ready for the fair and is busy reading about and collecting bugs.  Elliott is losing his first tooth and has informed that the tooth fairy will bring him $1.01 for it (not clue where he got that strange amount).  Julia is busy mommying all of the animals.

Talk to you soon (hopefully with baby goat news).


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 19, 2013)

Eeeewwwwwwe!!!!    I know all too well about freezers when they stop working!!!
Last summer we went on holiday for 3 weeks and when we got home we discovered a horrid smell, that we couldn't place! Yep the freezer!!!!  Only ours was in the house and it had 3 whole lambs, and a llama in it for sale!     Needless to say we didn't make a whole lot off meat last year!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 19, 2013)

Never have a freezer on a GFI.

I too found out the hard way.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 19, 2013)

Been there. Irrigation flooded the basement, this happens often, tripped the circuit and left a nasty surprise.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 19, 2013)

What a pain!   Good luck with babies!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow, guess I have been a bit absent in my BYH journal.  

Just been a busy year.  Trying to find balance of "me time" and manage 3 kids, farm, home, job is sometimes not much of a balance.

Ah well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 26, 2014)

I have had a year ....and it isn't over yet!  

Hi all!  I am trying to get back online here more.  It is just a busy busy time in life.  

We bought a new piece of property, seriously one street over from where we are now.  It is back to back with my parents home, and is going to give us more space to expand and sprawl.  So the short version of the chaos---bought the land, got a contractor, picked out a barn plan, bought house plans, made a bajillion decsions about the property lay out and house plans and barn plans, packed up as much junk as we could and put the house up for sale, and NOW we are on the cusp of the next phase: selling our home and moving into my parents basement while the new house is being built.

It will be interesting for sure, living with my mother, as a grown woman with her hubs and 3 kids and 100 some animals.  But she has a decent basement and it is only for a short while.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> I have had a year ....and it isn't over yet!
> 
> Hi all!  I am trying to get back online here more.  It is just a busy busy time in life.
> 
> ...



I moved too.  But, I didn't take the sensible course.  We bought the new house and still have the old one.  Hopefully will have all of the work finished by next week to put the old one on the market.

Glad to see you back


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi Pearce!

Same here.. I have hardly been on since April.
Glad things are moving along with the new land and place!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 27, 2014)

Things are picking up pace here.  After fighting for a few months with the county, I got the permit to build my new barn.    It was really getting ridiculous but it is all good and construction should be starting right now actually.  I will take pics as it progresses.

In other news---I SOLD MY HOUSE!    We didn't use a realtor so it was an adventure in itself trying to navigate how to legally do this.  I made a web page, advertised on Zillow, put a sign in the yard and we had  quite a bit of interest.  We had three showing in two weeks and the third showing was it.  Such a sweet couple and they are excited to start their own little farm.  My son is going to hatch them some chicks to put in the barn to get them started.  

Since the new home won't begin construction until spring, we are moving into my parents' basement (boy does that sound and feel weird).  It is plenty spacious for our family of five and has a separate bathroom, laundry and we will set up a mini kitchen down there, keeping our daily lives a bit to ourselves so we are not stepping on each others toes.  It is a bit overwhelming though and I hope my mother and I can manage to not kill each other   I am blessed to have such great parents and so close by---it is just that she and I are alike and it is probably going to make for a few tense moments I bet.  

In other farm news, we processed two meat goats this weekend and a few roosters.  The freezer is loaded for the winter!  I took in our pig last week too but I am not so sure I will be able to eat it for awhile.  That was just an awful experience.  It was our first time with pigs and will be our last.  Not that I loved her or even liked her, but that girl had so much personality and LOVED us to pieces.  She was terrified when we tried to walk her onto that trailer and just wanted me to pet her and comfort her.  Then getting off the trailer at the butcher, she was "talking" to me and just wanted me by her side.  I seriously cried.  Now, I can clean a fish, put goats and chickens in the freezer, and it doesn't get to me.  But with an animal that is smarter than my dog, it messed me up and I wasn't even the one doing the killing and cleaning.  Not doing that again.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2014)

I feel you on that Pearce...we butchered some pigs last spring and it was HARD.  

No shame in getting your pork in packages instead of on the hoof.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 27, 2014)

That's what I'm afraid of when I eventually get a pig. My dad won't let us raise goats because they remind him to much of dogs to comfortably eat.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2014)

Pearce, I guess I am glad that my pigs didn't like me and I didn't like them. I was really afraid of them for the last few months I had them so was glad when they left. Thankfully they didn't talk to me or even want me to touch them.

It seems that the goats I identify as "freezer fodder" are always the friendliest.

Good news on the house selling. DH and I lived with my mom for almost a year while we built our home. No children on the ground, but I did get pregnant while living there. My DH was hooking up the plumbing in the master bathroom while I was in labor.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 28, 2014)

You know my wife used to work with pigs, and I read her what you said.
She said you should have gotten a barrow instead of a gilt.  Girls are a lot smarter, probably no big surprise there.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 28, 2014)

Mine were barrows and while they learned the normal feed related routines I didn't find them particularly smart, no more than my goats or dogs. I think I touched them twice the entire time I owned them. We were very "unbounded". Plus there were two of them, that might have made a difference.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 29, 2014)

I wondered if gender mattered too, not just with her personality but with growth rates.  Kind of wonder if a boy would have been better for both but still don't want to do it again.  The neighbor two blocks down raises pigs and we can just buy from him  


Grabbed a pic of my boys yesterday.  Louie is getting so big and is entering that teenager phase (aka barking at the air, humping Charlie, and sometimes chasing baby goats until Charlie whomps him).  They love each other so much and are really a good team, especially as young as Louie is.  Today, a friend popped by with her German Shepherd.  As soon as the boys saw the other dog, the gave their best BACK OFF deep barks while Louie took the goats inside and Charlie stayed out in front as offense just in case.  Not that it was any actual danger given there were two fences between them but nice to see them working together.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2014)

The new barn is done. Well kind of.  Now we are going be working hard on putting up pens so we can move the animals in.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 4, 2014)

Barn looks nice!  I am sooo jealous.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 4, 2014)

Awesomee!! You will have to show us how you design the inside.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2014)

Awesome barn.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 4, 2014)

Great barn, I am a bit jealous too. lol


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm definitely experiencing "barn envy"

@Pearce Pastures
What are the dimensions ?
Did you order a package and build yourself or did you just buy a turn key job?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks.  It is coming along.  We have had a busy few weeks with moving things and making a few tweaks but I am hopeful to will all be done by the end of this weekend.

The barn is 30x56 and we ordered the materials through Menards but did the truss design a bit more substantial that what they offered in a package.  The construction was done by the person doing our home this spring (it required a crane for setting the trusses and the county is really fussy about code so it was worth it to have him do it and the cost was not at all bad---way way less expensive than any company around here).

Back in a bit with interior photos....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2014)

The garage door is up but I don't have a pic yet.  DH is off today and is putting up door to the chicken coops, then building the goat pen on the other side.  

Each chicken coop will have its own sliding door to a covered run outside.  We are having electric run to the property soon so we will hopefully be able to put up outlets and lights before we are buried in snow.

The goat pen will have a built in hay feeder that we can load from outside the pen along with a feed chute so we can do chores more easily.  DH is also making me a walled off, insulated kid room, with a creep door into the main part of the goat pen, so in the cold season, we have a place that we can keep babies warmer.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2014)

I need to order in some sand fill too to raise the floors up a bit in the pens.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 5, 2014)

I love my rolling hills but I envy you your flat land when it comes time to building structures.  That really looks nice.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> I love my rolling hills but I envy you your flat land when it comes time to building structures.  That really looks nice.



I bet that makes it hard.  That and folks who have rocky soil.  We may have freezing cold here and erratic weather, but the soil is sandy, level, and drains well.  When we build our new home in the spring, we do have to bring in some dirt to build up a bit because the water table it is high but overall, we are fairly fortunate to have an easy build.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 5, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> The garage door is up but I don't have a pic yet.  DH is off today and is putting up door to the chicken coops, then building the goat pen on the other side.
> 
> Each chicken coop will have its own sliding door to a covered run outside.  We are having electric run to the property soon so we will hopefully be able to put up outlets and lights before we are buried in snow.
> 
> The goat pen will have a built in hay feeder that we can load from outside the pen along with a feed chute so we can do chores more easily.  DH is also making me a walled off, insulated kid room, with a creep door into the main part of the goat pen, so in the cold season, we have a place that we can keep babies warmer.



OMG!   I so need and want one of these!  Can you lend your hubby?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2014)

He is a good man.  And I know he would hop on over to help you too...ya know, if you were a jillion hours away 
 Have I ever told you all how we met?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 6, 2014)

Pearce Pastures said:


> He is a good man.  And I know he would hop on over to help you too...ya know, if you were a jillion hours away
> Have I ever told you all how we met?



No, you haven't. Unless it's posted elsewhere and I haven't seen it.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 6, 2014)

I can't remember if I did or not but it is kinda funny.  I needed to take an extra class in college to keep my health insurance because I was a credit short for full time status.  I could chose between pottery (gag me-not my style) or taekwando (a bit more my taste and sounded fun).

I was awful.  I mean I am uncoordinated and lack control so even though I could do some of the moves and whatever, it was not pretty.  

One day, I get paired up with DH to practice a move---just practice it, not ACTUALLY do it.  I go to do this leg swing kick thing and NAILED him in the lip, busted it open, blood all over.  I felt horrible.  And he asked me out of course, sensing some guilt advantage....I said maybe another time, lol.  

A week or so later, we were paired again and in rehearsing a throwing maneuver, I accidentally stomped his big toe really hard (again, not actually supposed to be making contact, just going through the move to get a feel for it), and he had just had an ingrown toenail removed.  Blood and pain.  

"Wanna go get some dinner?"  How could I say no.  At our wedding, his best man told everyone it was lave at first kick to the head.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 6, 2014)

Barn pics!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow
Maurine and I had been married for years before she kicked me in the head


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 6, 2014)

Two things:

1) Barn is just awesome!
2) Guess he doesn't ever give you any tude!!!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 6, 2014)

Love your story. My DH and I met in college too, we were lab partners in Chemistry. We used to argue over whether or not the scales were balanced. That should have been a warning of things to come. Guess I should be glad we weren't in a taekwondo class together. That could have been literally painful.

The barn is gorgeous. Is there hay stored above those runs? If so, how do you get it up there?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 7, 2014)

The storage loft is mostly going to be for stuff we don't need all of the time and I plan to keep hay on pallets on the ground floor.  But for getting up there, we do need to make way to get up there easier.  Not sure yet.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 16, 2014)

The barn is so wonderful!  Your hubby must be a glutton for punishment.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pearce....love how you met your hubby!!!!  I did not physically assault my DH....but verbally...yeah...thought he was either the most arrogant person I'd met (which is mentioned at our first meeting) or a total  ....beep....or  had the same strange sense of humour I did...LOLOLOLOL....turns out the later was true


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 30, 2014)

Barn pics update

We had the lines run for power.  So nice!  Temps are dipping so just in time to get heated buckets set up.  Plus, we will have power for the building of the home in the spring.




Windows!










Water!





Built in hay feeder is done and so are sleep shelves.







Animals are pretty happy


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2014)

It is all coming together! I know you must be so happy!
Now... onto the house... where the real stress begins!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 30, 2014)

YAY for power and water!!!!!   Your barn looks beautiful!!!!  Congrats to you and your DH!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks great!  I am a little jealous, water at the barn.....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

jodief100 said:


> It looks great!  I am a little jealous, water at the barn.....


I have water in my barn too.... just not on purpose! 
We didn't even have to install anything either... 
It is called
RAIN! 
RAIN! 
RAIN!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 4, 2015)

That really stinks SBC.  And with the cold coming, that probably means ice in your barn which is awful.  

I do like that pump.  We got a warming wrap for it to keep if from freezing.  I liked my old barn pump that had the frost free hydrant but it would require hooking it up to an electric pump.  Not sure if I want to do that.  We may run a line I guess when we do the house in the spring but we will see.

Jodie, what is your soil like?  I think you are just on the edge of KY and IN.  Maybe one of these would work for you if your soil isn't too rocky.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 4, 2015)

So.... Silly question time! Where in the world did you find womens' cover-alls?... I've looked and looked and just bough some mens . I'm shorted enough I need boy's length but unfortunately I have WAY more curvature than a boy  .


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2015)

BrownSheep said:


> So.... Silly question time! Where in the world did you find womens' cover-alls?... I've looked and looked and just bough some mens . I'm shorted enough I need boy's length but unfortunately I have WAY more curvature than a boy  .


Don't know where Pearce got hers but mine are Berne they are the same as Carhartt but a little less. Unfortunately they just discontinued their womens line.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 4, 2015)

The Mens I have are actually Berne and I love them but it would be nice to get something that was designed with a woman in mind.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2015)

I got them at Tractor Supply Company on clearance at the end of the winter season a few years back.  I really wish I could find some bib overalls for women though.  I saw them once at Big R but they were way to large for my short self.  They would be so nice for doing barn work in the spring and fall when those pink ones are too hot.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2015)

I got mine at Tractor Supply.  Mine are purple, I am not really a "pink" kind of girl.  I would like to find some for summer but I haven't had much luck.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 14, 2015)

House building is a PITA!    I know, I know, I know....it will be worth it in the end.  Anyone who is in charge of their household paperwork and bills will understand though:  even though hours and hours of work get put it and you are mentally drained, there is nothing tangible as a result and that is frustrating.  

It has been 1.5 months of making calls, filing forms, doing paperwork and though we are probably closer to getting something that we could touch and see, I am feeling worn down.    I just wish we had an actual ground breaking date.  That would feel good.  

We have a partial contract with several details still yet to nail down, the bank is chosen, contractor picked, house plans done but are a bit stalled with the heating system.  Ideally, we'd like to install a close-looped geothermal unit and DH's father does HVAC, including geothermal.  The issue has been nailing down a cost and making sure the cost is something we feel comfortable with paying.  Waiting for everyone else to keep their notes together and give me something solid is


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes...been there, done that in Canada...hang in there...because it just gets worse...and then...the day you get to move into your new home...it all becomes totally worth it!!!  

And they have wrinkle cream and hair dye to cover all that stress


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 15, 2015)

How do know I bought wrinkle cream this week!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2015)

because I also have done what you are doing right now and was raising children and dealing with horses at the time and fitting music lessons and gym classes, etc. in there with trips to the contractor.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 17, 2015)

It can be a streesing series of events.  I give daily Thanks for being Blessed with the best wife that a man could have.  She does all of the planning and all that includes and I provide the grunt labor to get things done when we reach that point.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 17, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Wow, guess I have been a bit absent in my BYH journal.
> 
> Just been a busy year.  Trying to find balance of "me time" and manage 3 kids, farm, home, job is sometimes not much of a balance.
> 
> Ah well.


I was thinking the same thing about mine.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

AUTUMNPRAIRIE!!!!!!!    

Tell me everything!!  What's new?  How are kids, school, life?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 17, 2015)

Hang in there , I'm sure it will be great when you get it all finished!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks guys and gals.  It is definitely an experience.  As of yesterday, we signed the contract with the builder.  Next, we meet Friday with the bank again to do more paperwork.  Moving along.

In other news, my daughter has decided she does not like the chickens she picked out last year (Blue Wheaten Ameraucana) and after talking to some of my Herdies, I gave her a few suggestions for a more friendly breed.  She and her brother then poured over their APA and poultry books and she has made a choice !  

We have on order White Wyandottes and some Silver-laced as well.  

Honestly, I am glad she changed her little 5 year old mind.  Those birds of hers were pricey, are hard to breed for the color she liked, they are only mediocre layers, and HOT DOG are they unfriendly.

I do let the kids have fun and make some farm decisions and this is a relatively inexpensive way to teach them sound decision making and responsibility.  Otherwise, I probably would have out-right vetoed the BWA from the get go.  Little Julia has now learned that looks are NOT everything and sometimes it pay heed to the gentle suggestions of others


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike CHS said:


> It can be a streesing series of events.  I give daily Thanks for being Blessed with the best wife that a man could have.  She does all of the planning and all that includes and I provide the grunt labor to get things done when we reach that point.



Me too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> AUTUMNPRAIRIE!!!!!!!
> 
> Tell me everything!!  What's new?  How are kids, school, life?


I have taken a sabbatical from school. I am in PT for a back issues they scheduled a MRI in early March.  The farm is good. I split my herd with a friend that has acreage. Goober and Brownie are huge on just pasture and mineral. Brownie had trips on January 27th we had to cull one it was born parroted with small upper jaw. I have my 2 brats Bambi and Caramel with the texmaster I bought last February. They are very slow growers. I have started a fodder system for all the farm animals. They love it. How are you?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Thanks guys and gals.  It is definitely an experience.  As of yesterday, we signed the contract with the builder.  Next, we meet Friday with the bank again to do more paperwork.  Moving along.
> 
> In other news, my daughter has decided she does not like the chickens she picked out last year (Blue Wheaten Ameraucana) and after talking to some of my Herdies, I gave her a few suggestions for a more friendly breed.  She and her brother then poured over their APA and poultry books and she has made a choice !
> 
> ...


She must be getting so big.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 20, 2015)

@autumnprairie I am sorry to hear about your back.  That is the worst pain!  Hope you get some answers with the MRI.  So the Texmasters are slow growing huh?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 20, 2015)

@autumnprairie hope they can help with your back


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 30, 2015)

Whoops.  Haven't done much updating.  A picture is better than words so here are a few to catch up...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 30, 2015)

Wow, that looks great!  (and the ducks too   )


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 30, 2015)

It's happening !!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2015)

A basement....I am sooooooooo jealous; but if I can't have it at least it is going to be used by a really nice family   Congrats on the first part of your new home.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 1, 2015)

Thanks!  It is moving along now.  We have a very high water table so we are putting in perimeter drains outside and inside the basement walls along with two sump pumps in case one fails.  We should be nice and dry and now, we have a place for kids to run around and play during the cold weather, storage, or a safe spot when storms come through.


----------



## babsbag (May 2, 2015)

Or a place to raise baby goats or chickens or ducks or puppies or bunnies or ???


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

babsbag said:


> Or a place to raise baby goats or chickens or ducks or puppies or bunnies or ???


 I like the way you think Babsbag!!  Congrats on the new basement Pearce!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 2, 2015)

OH that had seriously not occurred to me!    YES!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 4, 2015)

School is out!!  This was an incredibly hard year of teaching, probably amplified but the selling of our home/living with my parents/building a house.  Summer is here!
The house is getting along nicely.  Framed and sheeted and the roof is going on next week.

In animal news, we will be picking up several new bucklings next week.  I am so excited I can barely stand it.  Pictures will be coming


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 4, 2015)

You have had a lot going on
I hope you enjoy your summer


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 4, 2015)

That's great  School is out here too! I have my helpers back much to their dismay


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats on the upcoming bucklings Pearce!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 12, 2015)

I am taking a quick break from packing to do coffee!  I could not function without it.  

Started my day with a no call/no show who was supposed to pick up a rabbit.  Super duper pet peeve of mine, especially when I made it clear that I had several errands I had to do and was setting aside the time for them.  They will be going on my NO SALES list.

I have two more sales today--a batch of chickies and two ducks, and then possibly a sale of our two bucks.  We studded our a few of our does to our senior buck so they kid in the fall but it is time for some new bloodlines.  My kids are going to be upset, I just know it.  My oldest loves our stinky fella to pieces.  It is just part of the game though.  The couple that are coming may end up taking him and our little Geronimo.  I was going to keep him but even though he is very nice, I really don't need 7 bucks here at the moment.  Maybe once the house and pasture are done.

We will leave early tomorrow for Ohio on our little family vacation and will come home with 3 (or 4) bucklings.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds like fun! Enjoy your trip, and safe travels!!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 12, 2015)

Make sure to post pictures of the new one  please and thanks!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jun 12, 2015)

X2


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 12, 2015)

x3!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 12, 2015)

Travel Safely


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 16, 2015)

What I am doing today... I am so excited that I can't even eat.  Butterfly stomach.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 16, 2015)

How exciting!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 16, 2015)

Roof trusses
That looks like a big house


----------



## babsbag (Jun 16, 2015)

The beginning of a roof...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 19, 2015)

A week of celebrations here.  My middle son turns 8 tomorrow, my parents are DH and I are celebrating wedding anniversaries (we were married the same date as they were).

Ten years of marriage somehow flew by like it was just yesterday.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 19, 2015)

Newlyweds! 

Congratulations!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 19, 2015)

Blessed Anniversary to both of you!! And to your parents as well!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 19, 2015)

Congratulations.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 5, 2015)

Busy busy busy.
I fully intend to do a photo update soon because we have so many sweeties to share with my BYHers.  
We have a full buck pen thanks to One Fine Acre.  They are gorgeous and so sweet.  The ducks are getting their big girl feathers in, we have a litter of black Flemish Giants, a brooder of fluffy chicks.  Yup, lots of pictures to take and share.  For now, I did manage to snag a few of the kids born today.  One buck and one doe (we are keeping the doe).


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats on the new babies.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your life with us. Been reading for ages and congrats are in order for so many things! Kids (human), anniversaries, new kids, new bucks, new barn, new home... Life can be good  Now following


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats Pearce!!!


----------



## mikiz (Jul 7, 2015)

OH MY GOD THOSE GOATS ARE TINY! *girly squeal*
I wish we had Nigies here in Aus


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all.  Just popped in to say I am alive and well.  With building, teaching, farm, and kids, I am a bit overwhelmed but will be back soon once the house is done.  See ya soon!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 4, 2015)

Congrats!  What cute kids....love the coloring on the babies!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 19, 2015)

We have a finish date!  Inspector comes to give use our CO on September 28th and we can start moving that day.  Bank closing a few days later.  I don't know if I have ever been this tired


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 19, 2015)

Pearce Pastures said:


> We have a finish date!  Inspector comes to give use our CO on September 28th and we can start moving that day.  Bank closing a few days later.  I don't know if I have ever been this tired


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 19, 2015)

YAY! Congrats, you're ALMOST done


----------



## promiseacres (Sep 20, 2015)

wanted post on your fb post but it didn't let so... hooray, so exciting


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 20, 2015)

Getting closer!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2015)

We are all moved in and officially closed on the house.  We sure do have more to do but I am joyfully curled up with a cup of coffee in front of a fire and kids are quietly downstairs playing with all of the toys they have rediscovered since we hauled them out of storage.  It is awesome.  Emotional and exhausting of course but totally worth it.  That said, I don't ever want to do it again.  

I took a LOT of pictures as we went through this (link to the album if anyone is interested https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.395302380618853&type=1&l=087211a4d7) but here are few of my favorites...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 18, 2015)

Continued...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 18, 2015)

Beautiful!  I know you are glad to be moved in!


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 18, 2015)

Congratulations! You have a beautiful home!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 18, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 18, 2015)

Congratulations on your new home


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Oct 18, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## animalmom (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh my word, I love your kitchen and dining room... and the space to move around.  You much be so pleased with your progress!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 25, 2016)

Wicked weather here.  I was so excited to get started on my dozens of outdoor projects now that the house is done but it seems we will have to wait a bit more.  Last weekend was wonderful, getting up to 50 degrees and the kids and I almost knocked out one project: getting a dry river bed built as a place for our perimeter drain to pump into.  It looks great so far.  We trenched about 30 feet away from the house and laid pipe, then dug a deep and wide pit to fill with rocks and boulders.  That was a doozy, moving all of those huge stones.  Once the spring actually arrives, I am planning to line it with lots of plants and stick a few fruit trees behind it.  

The two big items on our to-do list are the pasture fence and poultry runs.  All is measured out, designed, and we just need to get the parts and put it in.  The blizzard put it on hold as I was sure gunning to get the fence done within two weeks.  Hay is running out and I really don't want to go trying to find more at this point, especially when there is so much grass and woody plants that the goats could take a crack at.  

Soon enough I suppose.

The birds have not had access to the actual outdoors for a year now.  They have windows and we do open the barn door for sunshine and air but it is no substitute for letting them play in the open air (well, mostly open---I had a wire pen with a top before to keep them safe from predators and that is the plan for this time too).


----------



## Gemmer (Mar 10, 2016)

Pearce Pastures said:


> The new barn is done. Well kind of.  Now we are going be working hard on putting up pens so we can move the animals in.


I kinda have in mind one of these on smaller scale for a simple house and another for kennel.
thanks for nice photos.
Gemmer


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2016)

The pasture fence is going up!  We have three sections to it for does, bucks, and then a working area in case we need to separate some for whatever reason.  I am so excited to let the animals have more room to run, play, and eat.  The wood posts are all in the ground and today we will cement corners and pack the rest with dirt.  Not sure if we will get to actually stretching the fencing but hoping we do.  It will probably take a week or so to get this done, and then we are running a strand of hotwire around the inside.  

Kidding season for the Boers is over and we kept 3 wethers for show this year and a few others for freezer stock. Next week the Nigerian's are due so we start all over


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 11, 2016)

I haven't been able to keep up with your thread for awhile but you have literally had some massive projects.   Congratulations are definitely in order.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Backyarders!  

I have been offline for quite sometime dealing with a busy season of life.  The homestead is going great, and as always, I busy myself with that never ending to-do list.

This weekend, we moved my garden so that next year it is easier to manage, a bit closer to the house. We did a lot of canning this year, tomatoes, salsa, and then froze a bunch of veggies.  I think next year we will be set up better to really stock the pantry and quit buying much in the way of sauces, canned veggies and whatnot.  

This weekend was also very much time to muck out the goat pen.  I have done it lightly here and there in the last 12 months but a deep cleaning was needed and DH was home.  Took 5 hours to dig it all out, dust cobwebs, clean sleep shelves and all that.  Boy does it feel get to have that done.

Well, I will try to be back online here more.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 7, 2016)

Good to hear from you


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 7, 2016)

It feels so nice to have it done! Nice to see you are back!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 7, 2016)

Glad you got so much accomplished! Great to have you back as well. Thanks for the update   But wait... what?  no pictures?


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 7, 2016)

I agree pictures! Oh where are my manners, welcome back!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 7, 2016)

Good to hear from you, sounds like a busy year but a good one!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 7, 2016)

thanks for the update!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2016)

I really do need to get an updated pic of critters, barn , and whatnot. I did take a before pic of the goat pen and then was soooo sore and tired by time it was done (and stinky) I didn't get an after pic.

Will have to try tonight.

We have a really weird mystery I am hoping to solve by the end of the weekend.  There is dog poo in the walkway of the barn, pretty much nightly showing up.  They only way that it could be from our dogs is that they are scaling a 6 foot metal wall to poo and then climbing back in.  We have a herd of barn cats but I am 90% sure it couldn't possibly be from a cat.  So do we have a stray doggie coming in at night to drop off a gift?  BUT my brother is installing cameras in the barn for us to help with kidding season so we should know soon.  Either way, I have to wash my boots off....


----------



## babsbag (Nov 8, 2016)

That is a strange mystery for sure. Why would any dog come into your barn just to poo?  Weird. Be sure to let us know what you discover. Coyotes like to leave scat in one area as a marker and will go in the same place repeatedly. Do you have critters in the barn?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2016)

It is really strange.  The barn is closed at night except for a large cat door (which was made larger by our LGD Louie  who was locked in the main barn area on night and ripped out the plastic cat door and chewed the sides of opening).  Other than the cats, nothing is loose in the barn.  Chickens in pens on the left, then the open area, on the right goats/dogs in a pen.  

if a dog is coming in there, or a coyote or fox, that would be so strange.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 8, 2016)

Should be interesting to see. The coyote scat around here has lots of seeds in it; looks very different than poo from a dog that is eating dog food. Those beasties will slip in under a fence with NO problem so it wouldn't surprise me that they are coming into the barn to see if there are any tasty treats to be had. Glad the animals are all locked up safely. Too bad you can't leave an LGD in the barn one night.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 8, 2016)

I vote a raccoon, they can slip in, are "brave" and very terriatorial, leaving piles where ever they are. And their piles can look like dog.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 14, 2016)

And we have an answer!  It was our LGD Louie 

He was standing on the goat trough, climbing and pulling himself through the small side opening of our hay feeder, then having himself a good time peeing and pooing in the barn, opening the catfood bin and having an extra meal, then climbing back!

He was busted before we even got the camera set up because he also helped himself to half of a bottle of spectogard that my mom had borrowed and returned.    The pink med was all over his face (he is okay btw--I was freaking out at first but he is fine).

Camera set up is about half done.  My brother is helping with this project and had to get some parts but should be done today or tomorrow.  I am so excited to try them out.  And wow will it save me a ton of icy trips to the barn.  Our baby monitor doesn't work in the new building so last year I just camped out there a few times.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 14, 2016)

what a crazy boy.... 



Pearce Pastures said:


> And we have an answer!  It was our LGD Louie
> 
> He was standing on the goat trough, climbing and pulling himself through the small side opening of our hay feeder, then having himself a good time peeing and pooing in the barn, opening the catfood bin and having an extra meal, then climbing back!
> 
> ...


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 14, 2016)

Silly dog!  Guess maybe you should increase his rations just a bit so he isn't so hungry (and fills out so he can't fit through small holes)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 21, 2016)

That Louie is a character!  We THOUGHT we had the problem fixed until yesterday.  He is my boy for sure and yesterday it was our other dog's turn for a walk (my mom and I take two of the six dogs, rotating their turns, on a 4 miles walk around the block once a week or so). 

Louie was sooo jealous and climbed the wall despite our improvements, came charging after me to go too.  We were already down the road a bit when I heard my husband holler for me and there was Louie, happily making his way over to me.  Doofus!!  Back to the barn he went.  He really is a good boy, but his preference for me over everyone else is kind of a pain sometimes.  When we walk, he and Charlies both will "protect" me when cars drive past, pushing their bodies against me and putting themselves between the car and me.  I seriously love those dogs.  Don't know how we never had them.

I other news, plans are underway for the spring projects: a covered chicken play yard, a revised veggie garden, and an improved processing area in the barn.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow, you have BIG blocks!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 22, 2016)

expecting more Louie stories.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 22, 2016)

I can't wait to watch more! I absolutely was rolling on the Louie story!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Tuesday!

I will be off until next Tuesday and am looking forward to a bit of a break I hope.  The first thing on my list finish a table set I am sanding and antiquing in my garage.  Time to do hooves and fecals too.  Our vet is coming out to do the dogs vaccinations and exams so should be able to knock out a lot off our list.

In other news, I am ecstatic that my grandmother was told she is moving into assisted living Friday and out of the nursing home ward. In July, right after the fair, we got a call that we had better get up to Michigan because she was going to pass.  Had a ruptured, twisted bowel and though they were going in for surgery to try to save her, they said it wasn't likely.  BUT HALLELUJAH she made it through, though has been a rough road since then.  Therapy, couldn't go home again, lots of set back, secondary infections.  We helped get her house sold, moved her here so we could all help with care.  It was a rough 6 months but WOOHOOO!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2016)

Great news about your grandmother.


How are the OFA boys doing?


----------



## Bruce (Nov 22, 2016)

So glad your grandmother got into an assisted living residence. So much better than a nursing home ward.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 22, 2016)

Glad to hear that your grandma is doing better!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 22, 2016)

Very good news regarding Grandma! So nice that she had you folks to help her out and watch over her. It had to be more difficult for her... She was living it. Hope she has many good years to come!


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 22, 2016)

Wonderful news about your grandmother!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks.  We got her moved over and she loves it so far.  More space and we got to bring in some of her own furniture so it is more like home.

The OFA boys are awesome!!  Gawd do they stink right now, those adorable little boogers.  Monty is definitely the king of the bucks, even dominates our Boer who is back for the winter.  He is a sweetie pie though.  Sambuca, the bottle baby one, is not a fan of me though at the moment.  Every time we have to do anything like trim hooves or recently we did blood draws for testing, he takes awhile to warm back up to me.  I think he is the smartest one lol.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 2, 2017)

Been offline for nearly a year it seems.  My apologies to those who wondered what happened.  Our plans sometimes shift, evolve, and change without much of our own input. 

The kids are getting older and the challenges much more complicated and time consuming.  The freedom I recall daydreaming about having, just as soon as I was done with diapers and bottles and naps, was sure a dream.

My middle child is autistic, something we knew/suspected since he was a baby but had a hard time getting solidly confirmed.  It is a process rather than an easy test of course, and because he is smart, verbal, and mostly makes eye contact, the time involved in doctors making the call has been substantial. In the last year though, it has become much more obvious to all that he has this challenge and needs help. In addition, my older boy has certainly made some decisions that threw us all for a loop, stuff I'd rather not get into, but regardless, between the two boys needs, we have made some major changes to buy us some more time and peace.

Half of the birds went the same way as the rabbits, then we had to continue to lighten things be reducing our goat herds.  Without the time to show or milk, and the added expenses from both boys, it was just one of those choices that was made for us. 

So that is where I have been and things are okay.  There will be a time for everything, I know.  Lots to be thankful for. 

I could use an outlet to talk to farm buddies though and hear about others critters again so I am going to try to pop on here more again.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 2, 2017)

glad you stopped in and said hi!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 2, 2017)

Life sure does have a way of changing our plans!  Hoping for the best for you and your family.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 2, 2017)

Sorry you've been going through a "hard time". Like a box of chocolates, right? I don't know about anyone else, but there were always those ones in the box that I didn't really care for. I have an autistic nephew. He's doing well (not "normal" but well) now in late teens but man were the previous years a challenge. Hope you're able to find the time and peace you seek. Glad to have you back. You know you have friends here and always a sympathetic ear (or eye if you will). Feel free to share all the font you wish.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome back! Life tends to throw us all for loops that's for sure.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome back!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome back Pearce  I've been thinking of you and I am sorry for the rough times


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 4, 2017)

Were you ever able to sell that moonspotted buckling out of Coleus ?
Can't remember his name 
I haven't been to your FB page in a while
Sorry to hear about the challenges that you are facing


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 5, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Were you ever able to sell that moonspotted buckling out of Coleus ?
> Can't remember his name
> I haven't been to your FB page in a while
> Sorry to hear about the challenges that you are facing


Yes, my cute Sambuca.   He went to a nearby family with some future 4H kids.  He and another buck, along with our does Pumpkin, Scarlett,  Yonnie, Stella, Nova, and Red Rose all have new farms.  

We are going to talk to a financial planner about what it would do if I took some time off for a few years to be able to better help while the boys get through this tough patch.  Or we may be looking at other ways to free ourselves up more.


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 5, 2017)

Pearce Pastures said:


> We are going to talk to a financial planner about what it would do if I took some time off for a few years to be able to better help while the boys get through this tough patch.  Or we may be looking at other ways to free ourselves up more.


 text, call or msg me if you need a sympathetic ear!  
Also you definitely need to bring Julia down to visit our ponies.  Steve can get a bunny fix too.


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2017)

glad you're back, hope you visit often.  you know we will always talk "farming" when ever you want/need to.  I definitely understand family issues and challenges.  you have to do whatever is best for you all.  there will always be farming later.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2017)

Knew you needed time- think of you often. 
Very glad that you stepped in to say hi. 
Miss you Pearce!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 5, 2017)

Just for a smile, my daughter teaching Piper to lay down today


----------



## Baymule (Nov 5, 2017)

cute helper you have there! Piper is one handsome dog!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 5, 2017)

Do you have a saddle for Piper???


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2017)

Piper is beautiful!  (and he looks a lot like Cowboy!)


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 5, 2017)

She is 10 months old now.  Not sure of weight exactly but I would say getting close to 100.  Just a sweetheart.  She is a house LGD and adores her human kids to pieces.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 5, 2017)

Um, how much livestock DO you have in the house?


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 5, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Um, how much livestock DO you have in the house?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 5, 2017)

Oops,, "she."  Sorry I missed that!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 5, 2017)

"She is a beautiful... girl and a cute "pup"...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 5, 2017)

promiseacres said:


>


Well feels like at least a small herd of some kind of livestock


----------

